# Low Carb Baking



## Bubbsie

I particularly miss baked products & food stuffs...so doing some research that will fill that gap for me...I'm starting off with a low carb batter mixture that is perfect for Yorkshire puddings...sausage toad.








This is what we had yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Recipe:

2 Tablespoons of Soya Flour
2 Tablespoons of Vital Wheat Gluten
A pinch of salt
A half cup of full fat milk (although I have used skimmed milk before & it was fine)
2 medium eggs
Whisk all the ingredients together, then set the mixture aside for a while, the longer the better, I left mine overnight.
Partially cook the sausages or whatever you are using for the filling, I used sausages & crispy bacon in this one.
Make sure your oil is piping hot, put the sausages into the oiled pan, pour the batter over it evenly, in the oven at 200c for twenty minutes, please check throughout the cooking since oven temperatures vary.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Thank you for posting this,  I think I will give this a try.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Thanks @Bubbsie, I really enjoyed the toad in the hole. I think I will try some sweet or savory pancakes next.
> Last week, with the weather going in the right direction I had a go at making basic low carb ice cream. I consider that a work in progress.
> @Mark Parrott, I would like to make trifle but am troubled by the lack of custard making skills. I saw the photograph of trifle you posted and could see a future project. I am having jellied fruit with whipped cream at lunch time. Low carb custard?


He had never made custard before Benny & did a great job of it...don't let the thought put you off...I'm sure he posted his recipe somewhere... where are you @Mark Parrott ?


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you for posting this,  I think I will give this a try.


I'm hooked on it Lorraine...it about the nearest I could get to a good low carb batter...actually it comes courtesy of @Marsbartoastie...she's the genius behind it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Taking Harry for a walk...then going to have some low carb savoury pancakes for lunch...will post some photos...providing they are edible..


----------



## Bubbsie

Okay just eaten the low carb pancakes for lunch...surprisingly good...an absolute doddle to make...I had them with cottage cheese & crispy bacon....but equally good for sweets desserts...recipe below
Ingredients
_3 eggs _
_44g soy flour _
_150 g full fat Greek yogurt_
_2 tsp. baking powder _
_2 tbsp. olive oil _
_20g fructose ( I used xylitol if you use this or one of the other sugar substitutes use only 10 g )_
For savoury pancakes omit the fructose/xylitol.
_
Preparation

Mix all the ingredients well and allow the batter to rest for 10 minutes.2.  Heat small amount of olive oil (1 tsp. or using olive oil in spray is quite handy) on the medium heat. Pour about 2 tbsp. of batter on the hot pan and spread evenly. Pancakes should be about 10 cm in diameter.3.  Fry about 30 second each side until golden brown_

I'm sure these can be used as wraps too...just make them larger & take care as they can easily burn if you take your eye off the ball.

3.8g carbs per pancake


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> That looks really tasty. I shall definitely have a go. Thanks. Keep the experiments going. Well done


Benny it was delicious...if you do the sweet ones you need to make them really thin...pour the batter into the pan and spread it a bit...I have some mixture left...will try some sweet ones when I get home from work with extra thick cream.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I particularly miss baked products & food stuffs...so doing some research that will fill that gap for me...I'm starting off with a low carb batter mixture that is perfect for Yorkshire puddings...sausage toad.
> Tempted come yours for tea,lol,x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we had yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Recipe:
> 
> 2 Tablespoons of Soya Flour
> 2 Tablespoons of Vital Wheat Gluten
> A pinch of salt
> A half cup of full fat milk (although I have used skimmed milk before & it was fine)
> 2 medium eggs
> Whisk all the ingredients together, then set the mixture aside for a while, the longer the better, I left mine overnight.
> Partially cook the sausages or whatever you are using for the filling, I used sausages & crispy bacon in this one.
> Make sure your oil is piping hot, put the sausages into the oiled pan, pour the batter over it evenly, in the oven at 200c for twenty minutes, please check throughout the cooking since oven temperatures vary.


----------



## Vince_UK

For me to try when I get back Bubbsie
Where do you get your ingredients?


----------



## Bubbsie

Likely I'm off out to work at some point this afternoon or early evening...otherwise...make some Heath it's so easy.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Likely I'm off out to work at some point this afternoon or early evening...otherwise...make some Heath it's so easy.


Definitely will give them ago Bubbsie they looking good,


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> For me to try when I get back Bubbsie
> Where do you get your ingredients?


Vince you should...as I keep saying it is so easy...the hardest part is assembling all the ingredients...I use a combination of Amazon & BULK POWDERS...I check on Amazon first then look at bulk powders...sometimes the product is cheaper on B/P but with the postage it can work out better with Amazon where I have Prime so get free priority next day delivery.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Definitely will give them ago Bubbsie they looking good,


You should heath...I had four small ones with the cheese & bacon...about 14g carbs...now I'm really full up...so filling...going to try to make large ones to use as wraps...think that might take a bit of experimenting...I love bread...pancakes...missed them so much...this is a great substitute for me.


----------



## Heath o

Oh that sounds nice I love wraps,not experimented with low carb breads can't get the ingredients, asda only just started selling burgen bread,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Oh that sounds nice I love wraps,not experimented with low carb breads can't get the ingredients, asda only just started selling burgen bread,lol


I get all my ingredients online Heath...you wouldn't get a lot of them in the supermarket anyway.


----------



## Kaylz

@Heath o as @Bubbsie has mentioned you could easily order the ingredients online, there are a whole load of websites that sells the products
For anyone interested I came across this website yesterday, there are some rather good looking recipes on there
www.proteincakery.com
xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince you should...as I keep saying it is so easy...the hardest part is assembling all the ingredients...I use a combination of Amazon & BULK POWDERS...I check on Amazon first then look at bulk powders...sometimes the product is cheaper on B/P but with the postage it can work out better with Amazon where I have Prime so get free priority next day delivery.


Thanks Bubbsie, I have prime also


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Bubbsie, I have prime also


That was a great investment for me Vince...saved me a fortune & the kids can watch all the movies when they come down at no extra cost.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> That was a great investment for me Vince...saved me a fortune & the kids can watch all the movies when they come down at no extra cost.


KIDS? What about the poor pensioners like wot ah is?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> KIDS? What about the poor pensioners like wot ah is?


Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...POP off Vince that's died a death now Vince...you've got a butler...a chauffeur...and a cleaner...no doubt when you get back after your break in the UK...no doubt you'll get yourself a low carb baker...I'm available from September onwards...and none of that mates rates nonsense.


----------



## Vince_UK

Hadn't thought about a Low Carb Baker does he come with a Butcher and a Candlestick maker Free?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Benny G said:


> Thanks @Bubbsie, I really enjoyed the toad in the hole. I think I will try some sweet or savory pancakes next.
> Last week, with the weather going in the right direction I had a go at making basic low carb ice cream. I consider that a work in progress.
> @Mark Parrott, I would like to make trifle but am troubled by the lack of custard making skills. I saw the photograph of trifle you posted and could see a future project. I am having jellied fruit with whipped cream at lunch time. Low carb custard?


I was a complete novice with home made custard.  You hear of all the disasters of it turning into scrambled egg, but I must admit, it was quite easy.  The keys is to not let anything boil & keep whisking without stopping.  I don't think i've posted the trifle recipe on here, so I'll do it now.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just made the batter for the toad in the hole.  Used up the last of my vital wheat gluten.  I'm getting through the stuff like anything!.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Just made the batter for the toad in the hole.  Used up the last of my vital wheat gluten.  I'm getting through the stuff like anything!.


I'm the same here Mark...I need to order more.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bran Bread the easiest bread I've ever made...a one mixture recipe...no kneading...only forty minutes to prove...straight into the oven...voila here it is

 

 

 

I  have already eaten but in the interests of research I've tried some with mature cheddar...it tastes delicious...only 5.5g carbs per slice...recipe posted on the next thread.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bran Bread Recipe
_ingredients (make about 15 slices):
3 eggs
8 tbsp. oat bran
16 tbsp. wheat bran
10 tbsp. whey protein powder (natural, no added flavour)
5 tbsp. Greek style yogurt
12g dry yeast
5 tbsp. warm water
 tsp. salt
Preparation:
Line little baking form (19cm long and 8 cm wide) with baking paper
In a large bowl mix all the ingredients
Pour the mixture into the baking form and cover with tea towel leave in a warm place for about 40 minutes to rise.
Bake for 10 minutes at 200C and then for 15 minutes at 190
Let it cool down a bit before slicing._

_Carbohydrates and Calories:
Whole bread 71.6g
1 slice (1/15 of the whole bread) 4.7g (depending on how thick you cut the slices)_

_Calories
1027 calories per whole loaf
68.5 carbohydrates per whole loaf
_


----------



## Mark Parrott

The bread looks great, @Bubbsie.  Just had the toad in the hole.  Wow!  It turned out great!  Even the missus gave it the thumbs up, though she thinks a few tweaks could make it perfect (typical Yorkshire lass).


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> The bread looks great, @Bubbsie.  Just had the toad in the hole.  Wow!  It turned out great!  Even the missus gave it the thumbs up, though she thinks a few tweaks could make it perfect (typical Yorkshire lass).


Told you it was good Mark...going to have a look for a decent rough puff pastry...pigs in blankets...sausage rolls...although my kitchen is running out of space with all these ingredients.


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> @Heath o as @Bubbsie has mentioned you could easily order the ingredients online, there are a whole load of websites that sells the products
> For anyone interested I came across this website yesterday, there are some rather good looking recipes on there
> www.proteincakery.com
> xx


Cheers Kaylz will have a look tomorrow,it's time to prepare my body for sleep soon,xx


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Bran Bread the easiest bread I've ever made...a one mixture recipe...no kneading...only forty minutes to prove...straight into the oven...voila here it is
> 
> View attachment 8614
> 
> View attachment 8615
> 
> View attachment 8616
> 
> I  have already eaten but in the interests of research I've tried some with mature cheddar...it tastes delicious...only 5.5g carbs per slice...recipe posted on the next thread.


Put the recipe on Bubbsie,lol plz


----------



## Heath o

Heath o said:


> Put the recipe on Bubbsie,lol plz


Doesn't matter just seen it


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Told you it was good Mark...going to have a look for a decent rough puff pastry...pigs in blankets...sausage rolls...although my kitchen is running out of space with all these ingredients.


I've got shortcrust pastry sorted, but my attempt to turn it into rough puff didn't work.  It had the layers of rough puff, but was still pretty much very short.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I've got shortcrust pastry sorted, but my attempt to turn it into rough puff didn't work.  It had the layers of rough puff, but was still pretty much very short.


Going to do some experimenting with this...I think we have the bread sorted out with various recipes...a good short crust pastry...trifle sponge...going to try a bran loaf with less bran today...and some egg substitute...flax seed (ground) soaked in water should be good...want to have it moist...will keep working on it...let you know.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Doesn't matter just seen it


It is a good bread Heath...possibly a little dry...going to experiment today...change some ingredients round...will get back to you on that.


----------



## Sally W

Benny G said:


> Thanks @Bubbsie, I really enjoyed the toad in the hole. I think I will try some sweet or savory pancakes next.
> Last week, with the weather going in the right direction I had a go at making basic low carb ice cream. I consider that a work in progress.
> @Mark Parrott, I would like to make trifle but am troubled by the lack of custard making skills. I saw the photograph of trifle you posted and could see a future project. I am having jellied fruit with whipped cream at lunch time. Low carb custard?


For low carb ice cream just blitz frozen raspberries and double cream with a smidge if sweetener and that’s it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> For low carb ice cream just blitz frozen raspberries and double cream with a smidge if sweetener and that’s it.


May try & pop into Iceland today...get me some frozen berries...like the sound of that Sally.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> May try & pop into Iceland today...get me some frozen berries...like the sound of that Sally.


I think I got the recipe from website Step Away From The Carbs. It wasn’t so nice when I made extra and froze some. Best thing is to make just enough for one meal each time. Very simple, apart from having to wash processor but Mr does that in our house


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> I think I got the recipe from website Step Away From The Carbs. It wasn’t so nice when I made extra and froze some. Best thing is to make just enough for one meal each time. Very simple, apart from having to wash processor but Mr does that in our house


If I'm just making one portion...think I could do that in the Nutri-Bullet...then container would be just the right size for one...minimal washing up.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> If I'm just making one portion...think I could do that in the Nutri-Bullet...then container would be just the right size for one...minimal washing up.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> It is a good bread Heath...possibly a little dry...going to experiment today...change some ingredients round...will get back to you on that.


Cheers Bubbsie I stopped baking bread when I read the cals and carbs on flour,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Wondering if anyone else has heard of this...an expensive substitute for flour 'Trim Healthy Mama Baking Blend'...around £7.50 for a pound weight...I've found an alternative home made one...will try this out & see what can be made with it...hoping it will be useful for a kind of rough puff pastry.


----------



## Bubbsie

I have a batch of low carb rolls proving in the warming oven...using the same mixture as for the bran bread...will post the results good or bad...think I have improved the recipe by adding additional Greek Yoghurt...gives a more moist texture...fingers crossed & watch this space.


----------



## Radders

Bubbsie said:


> I particularly miss baked products & food stuffs...so doing some research that will fill that gap for me...I'm starting off with a low carb batter mixture that is perfect for Yorkshire puddings...sausage toad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we had yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Recipe:
> 
> 2 Tablespoons of Soya Flour
> 2 Tablespoons of Vital Wheat Gluten
> A pinch of salt
> A half cup of full fat milk (although I have used skimmed milk before & it was fine)
> 2 medium eggs
> Whisk all the ingredients together, then set the mixture aside for a while, the longer the better, I left mine overnight.
> Partially cook the sausages or whatever you are using for the filling, I used sausages & crispy bacon in this one.
> Make sure your oil is piping hot, put the sausages into the oiled pan, pour the batter over it evenly, in the oven at 200c for twenty minutes, please check throughout the cooking since oven temperatures vary.


I am very eager to try a veggie version of this but am puzzled about the science: what makes it rise?


----------



## Bubbsie

Radders said:


> I am very eager to try a veggie version of this but am puzzled about the science: what makes it rise?


Good question Radders...I really have no idea...possibly the eggs?...but it does rise considerably...so if you don't eat eggs...I'd suggest some ground linseed soaked in water as a good substitute...just about to replace the eggs in the bread I'm baking with the linseed mixture...see how that develops...getting into this low carb baking since the demise of the LIDL protein rolls...I have some rolls proving in the warming oven as I type.


----------



## Radders

Bubbsie said:


> Good question Radders...I really have no idea...possibly the eggs?...but it does rise considerably...so if you don't eat eggs...I'd suggest some ground linseed soaked in water as a good substitute...just about to replace the eggs in the bread I'm baking with the linseed mixture...see how that develops...getting into this low carb baking since the demise of the LIDL protein rolls...I have some rolls proving in the warming oven as I type.


I’m sure eggs don’t make things rise unless they’ve been whisked. Hmmm. Interesting! Just found some gluten in my local health food shop. A bit expensive but hey ho.


----------



## Bubbsie

Radders said:


> I’m sure eggs don’t make things rise unless they’ve been whisked. Hmmm. Interesting! Just found some gluten in my local health food shop. A bit expensive but hey ho.


I got quite a good deal on some vital wheat gluten Radders...bought many of my ingredients on Amazon with prime membership priority delivery without postage...also got several from BULK POWDERS...there isn't  health food shop near enough to me...so most of the ingredients came by post.


----------



## Bubbsie

MY low carb bran rolls are a success...I used the same recipe as  the bran bread...but added two extra tablespoons of Greek Yoghurt for extra moisture...the mixture is a wet mixture...no kneading just poured into a lined bread tin/form...these rolls had to be baked in a muffin tray...so they are limited as to size...I have ordered a jumbo sized muffin tray so I can have full sized rolls/burger buns...much larger & flatter than these ones...overall a success...these were great for a couple of mini cheese burgers... baked for twenty minutes at 190c
Approximately 4.7g carbs & 60 calories per roll


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> The rolls look great. I think your low carb skills are coming on nicely.
> I wish i could get out of the starting blocks. Trifle today if all goes well.


Benny these rolls are a doddle to make...all the ingredients are mixed in one go...there is no kneading...just mix & pour into the baking tins/trays...prove for forty minutes...then into the oven 20 mins at 190c...they're ready...as I have said before the hardest part is getting the ingredients...I have to have bread...these are a great substitute for the LIDL rolls that are no longer made...if you miss bread...give these a go...easy peasy. honest...at 4.7g of carbs each perfect for me & those of us low carbing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> The rolls look great. I think your low carb skills are coming on nicely.
> I wish i could get out of the starting blocks. Trifle today if all goes well.


Good luck with the trifle...photo perhaps?


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> I have discovered what happens if you put too much baking powder into your biscuit mixture. The result is bitter and metallic tasting biscuits. Never mind, at least they looked nice.


This is my first 'rea'l go at low carb baking Benny...Last week the bread was good but dry...the crust was very crisp...with a little tweaking here & there it gets better...don't be put off it's all a learning curve...I'm really enjoying the challenge...I'd love to see the trifle when it's done...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Benny G said:


> I have discovered what happens if you put too much baking powder into your biscuit mixture. The result is bitter and metallic tasting biscuits. Never mind, at least they looked nice.


Check different baking powders.  The metallic taste is to do with something they have in them, but not all are the same.  Unfortunately, I can't remember what that ingredient is.


----------



## Radders

Bubbsie said:


> I got quite a good deal on some vital wheat gluten Radders...bought many of my ingredients on Amazon with prime membership priority delivery without postage...also got several from BULK POWDERS...there isn't  health food shop near enough to me...so most of the ingredients came by post.


You’re right, it’s significantly cheaper online. If the Toad turns out ok I will probably get the next lot there. Mind you I do like to support local businesses and our nearby parade of shops is sadly diminished since it lost its Woolworth’s!


----------



## Mark Parrott

There is a guy on ebay selling 1kg bags of Vital Wheat Gluten for £1.75 a bag (plus postage).  It's just out of date, but still fine.  I've been buying them.


----------



## Bubbsie

I'm aiming to make these tomorrow...the recipe needed a little tweaking otherwise I would have done them this afternoon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> There is a guy on ebay selling 1kg bags of Vital Wheat Gluten for £1.75 a bag (plus postage).  It's just out of date, but still fine.  I've been buying them.


I saw that Mark...by the time you pay the postage it's almost a fiver...saw another seller who offers four 500g bags for £12 with free postage...next time I need some I will give him a try.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I saw that Mark...by the time you pay the postage it's almost a fiver...saw another seller who offers four 500g bags for £12 with free postage...next time I need some I will give him a try.


ohh, I missed that one.  I still though a fiver wasn't too bad for 1kg.  I know it's out of date, but I soon get through it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> ohh, I missed that one.  I still though a fiver wasn't too bad for 1kg.  I know it's out of date, but I soon get through it.


I have some left but like you I'm getting through it so quickly...had a look at Wholefoods online...2.5 kilos for just under a tenner...I need to get myself organised...I'm running out of space with all these ingredients.


----------



## Bubbsie

I've made some Blueberry muffins...an experiment with some mini ones first...those are done & taste good...the texture is great...possibly too many blueberries in it...but what the hell...the next full batch of large muffins is a must for tomorrow...a little glimpse of while you're waiting for those.

4.8g carbs & 217 calories per muffin


----------



## Mark Parrott

Looking good, Bubbs.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Looking good, Bubbs.


Yep they taste good...going to make the full sized ones next time Mark...as I said I have the jumbo tray now...so might as well get to it...these are going in the freezer for when the kids arrive next week.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Still have the trifle on my 'to do' list.
> Here is a picture of the last slice of my cheesecake mark 2.
> 
> View attachment 8740
> I made a small cheesecake after my last failure, I think this attempt is much more successful and tasty too.


Oh Benny that looks good...have you posted the recipe?...I'd like to try that.


----------



## Kaylz

Ohhh @Bubbsie those look fab!! you posted the recipe yet? Not sure if I'm keen on blueberries so I'd probably sub for raspberries or blackberries  xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Benny G I agree with Bubs, looks awesome and I'd like to give it a go too!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Low Carb Blueberry Muffin recipe
I_ngredients (make about 10 muffins):_
_2 eggs_
_Equivalent of 100 g of sugar (I used 8 tbsp. splenda)_
_4 tbsp. melted butter_
_¾ tsp. baking soda_
_½ tsp. sea salt_
_1 tsp. lemon zest_
_1 tsp. vanilla extract_
_240g almond flour (or ground almond)_
_150g fresh blueberries ( I think 150g is too much & tends to make the muffins very moist, possibly 100g would be better)_
_2 tbsp. milk_
_Preparation:_

_1.  Preheat oven to 180C_
_2.  Mix dry ingredients (almond flour, lemon zest, sea salt, baking powder and fructose) together._
_3.  Add wet ingredients (eggs, milk, vanilla extract, butter) and mix well together._
_4.  Add blueberries and fold in gently._
_5.  Divide the batter into muffin cups. The batter is quite firm so you will need to use a little spoon to level the batter nicely. The muffin cups should be filled to the top as the batter doesn’t rise much._
_6.  Bake about 20-25 minutes until lightly browned on the top._


----------



## HOBIE

Its mad but when you make or grow something yourself it tastes better !  Honest .( I can remember my rock- buns at school )


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Ohhh @Bubbsie those look fab!! you posted the recipe yet? Not sure if I'm keen on blueberries so I'd probably sub for raspberries or blackberries  xx


Just done that Kaylz...although in my next batch I will use less blueberries...150g tends to make them very moist...still delicious...obviously you could substitute any berry fruit you wanted but be careful of overloading the mixture.


----------



## Bubbsie

HOBIE said:


> Its mad but when you make or grow something yourself it tastes better !  Honest .( I can remember my rock- buns at school )


You're right Hobie...enjoying the baking...although I ate three of these...I didn't mean to but one to test the quality control...I ate the second because I so enjoyed the first one...I ate the third because I'm greedy & lack self control


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Benny G I agree with Bubs, looks awesome and I'd like to give it a go too!!  xx


Absolutely...it would be good to see more low carb baking recipes here...waiting for one from you Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Absolutely...it would be good to see more low carb baking recipes here...waiting for one from you Kaylz


I wont be doing any low carb I'm afraid, I'd be using proper sugar, maple syrup, agave etc rather than sweeteners as there's no point in me using them as I still have to count the carbs in them xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I wont be doing any low carb I'm afraid, I'd be using proper sugar, maple syrup, agave etc rather than sweeteners as there's no point in me using them as I still have to count the carbs in them xx


Kaylz the sweeteners I use are the type that we do not digest...it goes in...then go straight out again...but if you prefer to use sugar then you should...its a shame low carb is not for you...I am so enjoying having things I thought were off limits for good...but we all have to manage the best way we know how.


----------



## Kaylz

Benny G said:


> But @Kaylz you do mostly low carb already.


Hardly, porridge for breakfast, sandwich for lunch and tatties every night, I'm totting more than I used to xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz the sweeteners I use are the type that we do not digest...it goes in...then go straight out again


EVERY carb has to be injected for whether it be sugar OR sweetener, many people don't realise that but we DO have to cover it xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> EVERY carb has to be injected for whether it be sugar OR sweetener, many people don't realise that but we DO have to cover it xx


Kaylz you have to manage your diabetes whatever way is best for you...no one has to do low carb...I choose to go low carb as do many other T2's... we have to when managing on diet & exercise only..  low carbing is essential to my keeping control of my diabetes...it's a shame you can't enjoy these recipes...but they're not suitable for everyone.


----------



## Kaylz

Benny G said:


> Do you count your carbs?


Yes I do why?


Benny G said:


> No carb sugars really don't need insulin coverage.
> Please do not tell me you would inject to cover a diet coke.


The likes of Truvia has 99g carb per 100g, I'm not the only one that counts them, no a diet coke I wouldn't obviously I'm not stupid but if using in baking or 'sugar free' sweets they do need to be covered x


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> No carb sugars really don't need insulin coverage.
> Please do not tell me you would inject to cover a diet coke.


Benny...are we getting that cheesecake recipe?...I'd like to try it...I have the girls coming next week...I'd love to make one with them...please.


----------



## Bubbsie

Look can we stop the argument about carb counting...the need to inject or not to inject...this is not the place for it...it's a baking thread...that's all...anyone wanting to use the recipes can...anyone choosing not to doesn't have to.


----------



## Bubbsie

Can we get back to baking now


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> I've made some Blueberry muffins...an experiment with some mini ones first...those are done & taste good...the texture is great...possibly too many blueberries in it...but what the hell...the next full batch of large muffins is a must for tomorrow...a little glimpse of while you're waiting for those.
> 
> 4.8g carbs & 217 calories per muffin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8739


OMG So delicious and will be making some tomorrow. Thanks Bubbsie, love this thread.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Sorry about that @Bubbsie you are quite correct. I will dig out the cheese cake recipe, which I found floating in the Internet.


No problem Benny...just desperate to have that cheesecake recipe


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> OMG So delicious and will be making some tomorrow. Thanks Bubbsie, love this thread.


Do NJ...they are good...although a bit moreish...I've eaten three so far be careful


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Do NJ...they are good...although a bit moreish...I've eaten three so far be careful


If there are any left, I am on my way round! Ok, will buy the ingredients tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Cheesecakes are really easy.  It's the baking them that you have to be careful.  So easy to over bake them.  I don't know what recipe you use, @Benny G, but my one has a base made of ground almonds, ground linseed, sweetener & butter, 2 x 250g tubs of full fat cream cheese, vanilla essence, lemon essence & sweetener.  This makes a basic cheescake but cocoa/cacao powder can be added for a choccy one, or just berries.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> If there are any left, I am on my way round! Ok, will buy the ingredients tomorrow.


If you were nearer I'd put the kettle on...get the best cups out...maybe next time...but let me know how you get on tomorrow...they are so easy...the hardest part is limiting yourself to just one (or possibly two)...good luck.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> If you were nearer I'd put the kettle on...get the best cups out...maybe next time...but let me know how you get on tomorrow...they are so easy...the hardest part is limiting yourself to just one (or possibly two)...good luck.


I can see that will be difficult! Just remembered I have blood test in morning so will buy eggs on the way back, will be time to celebrate!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I can see that will be difficult! Just remembered I have blood test in morning so will buy eggs on the way back, will be time to celebrate!


Do that NJ...I'm off to make some full sized burger buns...determined I'm going to have a 'proper' cheeseburger this evening...and I can make some for the girls when they arrive next week...enjoy them.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm having toad in the hole tonight


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm having toad in the hole tonight


Oh Lucy...I'm torn now...my intention was to have a decent cheeseburger with a low carb bun...but...I have some sausages in the fridge...maybe I'll do a sausage toad instead.


----------



## Bubbsie

Now onto California flatbread...it can be used as a wrap...a large pancake or as a simple flatbread covered with your favourite toppings (a good alternative to pizza)...a glimpse for those of you who might want to give them a try.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> I've made some Blueberry muffins...an experiment with some mini ones first...those are done & taste good...the texture is great...possibly too many blueberries in it...but what the hell...the next full batch of large muffins is a must for tomorrow...a little glimpse of while you're waiting for those.
> 
> 4.8g carbs & 217 calories per muffin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8739


I’m losing track of all of these recipes: any chance you could upload the toad in hole batter, bread, rolls etc into the recipe folder  so I can easily refer back to them please?


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> I’m losing track of all of these recipes: any chance you could upload the toad in hole batter, bread, rolls etc into the recipe folder  so I can easily refer back to them please?


Yep I can do that Sally...as soon as I get a moment.


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> I’m losing track of all of these recipes: any chance you could upload the toad in hole batter, bread, rolls etc into the recipe folder  so I can easily refer back to them please?


All done Sally.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Finally finished putting my trifle together. Thanks @Mark Parrott, I had a bit of trouble with the sponge level, but was OK. The custard was funny, a bit too much heat meant it wanted to become an omelette. I put the lumpy custard in the blender with a bit more cream and it smoothed out nicely. I put some chocolate powder and coconut into the top layer of cream.
> Result is a low carb calorie bomb, pow!
> View attachment 8754


Benny it looks great and it's huge so plenty to share...your custard rescue made me laugh...innovative I'd never have thought of that...how was it...any left?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Fantastic result, Benny.  Looks amazing.  Yes, lumpy custard can be cured with a blender.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Fantastic result, Benny.  Looks amazing.  Yes, lumpy custard can be cured with a blender.


I never knew that...never thought of that...and certainly will remember it...not sure about this low carb baking this morning Mark...I've had to do a lot of testing all in the name of quality control...worried about doing the trifle...not sure how long that would last.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> All done Sally.


Ah thank you! Much easier to follow and I’m trying toad in the hole this week


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I never knew that...never thought of that...and certainly will remember it...not sure about this low carb baking this morning Mark...I've had to do a lot of testing all in the name of quality control...worried about doing the trifle...not sure how long that would last.


It's lethal.  Just a reminder.


----------



## Vince_UK

Benny G said:


> Finally finished putting my trifle together. Thanks @Mark Parrott, I had a bit of trouble with the sponge level, but was OK. The custard was funny, a bit too much heat meant it wanted to become an omelette. I put the lumpy custard in the blender with a bit more cream and it smoothed out nicely. I put some chocolate powder and coconut into the top layer of cream.
> Result is a low carb calorie bomb, pow!
> View attachment 8754


Benny, that look terrific,  it really does.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It's lethal.  Just a reminder.


Mark...the blueberry muffins have been finished...I had the last two for breakfast...I'm not making anymore until the girls are here...I may eat them too...but we have to taste it all...right?


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Ah thank you! Much easier to follow and I’m trying toad in the hole this week


Good Sally you'll enjoy it...we're having that for lunch today.


----------



## Vince_UK

What every happened to Vincey's FOOD PARCEL???


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Benny, that look terrific,  it really does.


I'm not making any just yet...when the girls arrive Vince I'll do some then...I'm far too worried I'd make it & feel obliged not to waste any...end up eating the whole thing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> What every happened to Vincey's FOOD PARCEL???


Vinny's not here is he...he's in China...can hardly send a Sausage Toad there...be reasonable...besides Vinny can make some.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vinny's not here is he...he's in China...can hardly send a Sausage Toad there...be reasonable...besides Vinny can make some.


I am back in 10 days that gives you ample time to cordinate with @Mark Parrott and @Benny G to put it together so I can celebrate my return to civilisation.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am back in 10 days that gives you ample time to cordinate with @Mark Parrott and @Benny G to put it together so I can celebrate my return to civilisation.


My word Vince...you're certainly a chap who has expectations.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> My word Vince...you're certainly a chap who has expectations.


The simple bare essentials in life, that is all. After all I am just a Need Poor Old Pensioner. I a not asking for much am I?
Just a few basic morsels
A nice triflle, a nice flat bread, some blueberry muffins and whatever Mark has been making. A cheesecake perhaps.
MAybe sme nice low carb bread so I can make a dripping sandwich or two.
Not much to as is it?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The simple bare essentials in life, that is all. After all I am just a Need Poor Old Pensioner. I a not asking for much am I?
> Just a few basic morsels
> A nice triflle, a nice flat bread, some blueberry muffins and whatever Mark has been making. A cheesecake perhaps.
> MAybe sme nice low carb bread so I can make a dripping sandwich or two.
> Not much to as is it?


Is that beef dripping on yer bread Vince...you must be in the money if you're having beef dripping


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The simple bare essentials in life, that is all. After all I am just a Need Poor Old Pensioner. I a not asking for much am I?
> Just a few basic morsels
> A nice triflle, a nice flat bread, some blueberry muffins and whatever Mark has been making. A cheesecake perhaps.
> MAybe sme nice low carb bread so I can make a dripping sandwich or two.
> Not much to as is it?


Vine why don't you bring your butler home for your break...or your housekeeper...possibly the chauffeur?...you have staff...that's not bad for a POP (a poor old pensioner)...how on earth do you manage to fund them on your pension?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vine why don't you bring your butler home for your break...or your housekeeper...possibly the chauffeur?...you have staff...that's not bad for a POP (a poor old pensioner)...how on earth do you manage to fund them on your pension?


They took pity on me and view it as a chartitable act of filial kindness towards this Needy Poor Old Pensioner.
FREE 
Just get that parcel together OK?


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> What every happened to Vincey's FOOD PARCEL???


@Vince_UK still asking eh? Me thinks you need some cooking lessons


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They took pity on me and view it as a chartitable act of filial kindness towards this Needy Poor Old Pensioner.
> FREE
> Just get that parcel together OK?


Vinny do you have life insurance?...and who might the beneficiary be...I think I need a word with them first...then the food parcel


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> @Vince_UK still asking eh? Me thinks you need some cooking lessons


Yes Sally he certainly needs some lesson...cooking...emancipation (womens) and most importantly he hasn't said the magic word...pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> @Vince_UK still asking eh? Me thinks you need some cooking lessons


Perhaps or just inept lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vinny do you have life insurance?...and who might the beneficiary be...I think I need a word with them first...then the food parcel


Mercenary


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vinny do you have life insurance?...and who might the beneficiary be...I think I need a word with them first...then the food parcel


What's life insurance?


----------



## Kaylz

Right you lot @Bubbsie @Mark Parrott and @Benny G you lot seem to be some what experts round these parts (or so I've heard ) so I'm turning to you guys in a quest I hope will get a positive result, I would be willing to low carb a few things and one of those is dumplings, I don't suppose any of you have a recipe? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> What's life insurance?


It's something you may be needing on your return to the UK Vince/


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Right you lot @Bubbsie @Mark Parrott and @Benny G you lot seem to be some what experts round these parts (or so I've heard ) so I'm turning to you guys in a quest I hope will get a positive result, I would be willing to low carb a few things and one of those is dumplings, I don't suppose any of you have a recipe? xx


Kaylz...I'm  not an expert I'm just sharing some low carb recipes of food I enjoy...and that I miss...I may have a dumpling recipe...if I can find it I will post it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Mercenary


You don't cook...you don't do housework...you keep saying you're an old pensioner...so what's left apart from your worldly goods...I would have said money but that could be an admission


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...I'm  not an expert I'm just sharing some low carb recipes of food I enjoy...and that I miss...I may have a dumpling recipe...if I can find it I will post it.


Ohh that would be fab, cheers ma dear  xx


----------



## Amigo

Here’s a recipe with the beef stew but has the dumplings separate. Something tells me you won’t make them but here goes anyway Kaylz;

https://ketodietapp.com/Blog/post/2017/11/20/low-carb-beef-stew-with-herby-dumplings

Not that keen on the colour of these dumplings. I’m sure there’s an easier recipe. To be honest I get away with a small proper one.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Here’s a recipe with the beef stew but has the dumplings separate. Something tells me you won’t make them but here goes anyway Kaylz;
> 
> https://ketodietapp.com/Blog/post/2017/11/20/low-carb-beef-stew-with-herby-dumplings
> 
> Not that keen on the colour of these dumplings. I’m sure there’s an easier recipe. To be honest I get away with a small proper one.


Cheers bookmarked it, will give it a go when the pennies have built up a bit, running out of everything this week!! lol, always the same pay week eh? haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

I think that's the one someone here gave me...no point in posting it again...I used that one before...it was good...but you'll only know when you try it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Got me some of that soya spaghetti...plus some black bean spaghetti...going to try it later in the week...so looking forward to having pasta again...can't wait.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Got me some of that soya spaghetti...plus some black bean spaghetti...going to try it later in the week...so looking forward to having pasta again...can't wait.


Did you get those haloumi chips? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Oh blast...I forgot...still back at the clinic on Thursday...will have a look on my way home...perhaps I'll pop a post it on my forehead...b****r...how annoying.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Got me some of that soya spaghetti...plus some black bean spaghetti...going to try it later in the week...so looking forward to having pasta again...can't wait.



I noticed that on offer yesterday in Aldi. They had a range of 3 different coloured spaghetti but I was in a rush as it was closing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I bought the green & normal coloured ones.  I don't think black is a nice colour for spaghetti, so skipped on that one.
Tonight I am making a sponge pudding & custard using the trifle sponge recipe.  It was so gorgeous when I tried it.  Will be making a vanilla sponge with berries in it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I noticed that on offer yesterday in Aldi. They had a range of 3 different coloured spaghetti but I was in a rush as it was closing.


I saw the edamame one...didn't like the look of it too green...so stuck to the black bean & soya...haven't tried them yet...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I bought the green & normal coloured ones.  I don't think black is a nice colour for spaghetti, so skipped on that one.
> Tonight I am making a sponge pudding & custard using the trifle sponge recipe.  It was so gorgeous when I tried it.  Will be making a vanilla sponge with berries in it.


Markyp...more sponge & custard...I am so envious.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie if you get hold of them and try them before Sunday could you let me know if they are any good please!? I'm going on Sunday and if I see some good reviews I was going to buy a pack (the fries not the spaghetti lol) xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie if you get hold of them and try them before Sunday could you let me know if they are any good please!? I'm going on Sunday and if I see some good reviews I was going to buy a pack (the fries not the spaghetti lol) xx


I doubt I'll use them before your trip Kaylz...I have so much fresh stuff to get through first...if I do I'll let you know.


----------



## Bubbsie

These are not strictly low car baking...since they just set in the fridge...but they are a good alternative for breakfast...particularly if you follow a keto diet

 

100g unsweetened coconut flakes
1/2 cup coconut oil
50g butter
Sweetener of your choice. I used 1/4 cup erythritol/stevia powder mixture
Vanilla paste
Salt

125g 70% chocolate bar (cut into tiny pieces)
100ml double cream

Melt the coconut oil and butter...add sweetener, vanilla and salt.  Mix in coconut flakes, press into a lined loaf tin and leave to set.
Heat cream and pour over chocolate to make ganache.  Spread over coconut base and leave to set again.
Cut into portions and keep them in the fridge or freezer.
You can cut them to whichever size you wish...however remember the carb content will go up the larger you make them///this is a rough carb guide
24 portions = 110cals, 3.2g carbs each
12 portions = 220cals, 6.4g carbs each
10 portions = 270cals, 7.6g carbs each
  8 portions = 335cals, 9.5g carbs each

I did 8 portions at 9.5g carbs each.


----------



## Bubbsie

Another no cooking required cake...try them...they're so good...it's called Strawberry Cheesecake Fat Bomb

1/2 cup thick strawberry pulp made by poaching down the fruit and pressing through a sieve
250 g full fat cream cheese (a whole tub)
100 soft butter or coconut oil (I used butter)
3 tablespoons erythritol
Vanilla
Salt

Add salt, erythritol and vanilla to strawberry pulp.
Beat together cream cheese and butter.
Beat in strawberry mixture.
Fill 12 fairy cake cases and pop in the freezer.

I make these c125cals and c1g carb each.

Must wait for them to freeze before eating one, but I licked the bowl and the mixture was delicious.

No photograph available this time...they didn't last long enough...oops!


----------



## Sally W

Mark Parrott said:


> I bought the green & normal coloured ones.  I don't think black is a nice colour for spaghetti, so skipped on that one.
> Tonight I am making a sponge pudding & custard using the trifle sponge recipe.  It was so gorgeous when I tried it.  Will be making a vanilla sponge with berries in it.


@Mark Parrott trifle sponge recipe where do I find that pls?


----------



## Sally W

Mark Parrott said:


> I bought the green & normal coloured ones.  I don't think black is a nice colour for spaghetti, so skipped on that one.
> Tonight I am making a sponge pudding & custard using the trifle sponge recipe.  It was so gorgeous when I tried it.  Will be making a vanilla sponge with berries in it.


@Mark Parrott trifle sponge recipe where do I find that pls?


Sally W said:


> @Mark Parrott trifle sponge recipe where do I find that pls?


 @Mark Parrott sorry found it filed under recipes- how silly of me not to look before asking


----------



## Kaylz

Oh @Bubbsie that coconut things look absolutely delicious! Are they filling? x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Oh @Bubbsie that coconut things look absolutely delicious! Are they filling? x


They are Kaylz...great for breakfast if you're on the run...and it's gives me some real energy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> They are Kaylz...great for breakfast if you're on the run...and it's gives me some real energy.


Even if you have  two in the morning (not you I mean me...if you know what I mean) that's still less than twenty carbs for breakfast.


----------



## Kaylz

Came across a recipe for Berry Muffin Omelette's
Makes 6
Ingredients
1 Tbsp Pumpkin Seeds
1 Tbsp Sunflower Seeds
Handful Raspberries/Blacberries
Optional - Handful Blueberries
4 Eggs
1 Tbsp Cinnamon
Method
Preheat the oven to 180c
whisk eggs in a bowl, add 2 tbsp. water and mix, add the other ingredients and mix until fully combined
Pour mixture into a muffin tray and pop in the oven for 15 minutes until golden brown and cooked through x


----------



## Bubbsie

I'm posting the low carb baked goods here with photographs...at the suggestion of @Sally W I have copied them to the recipe thread so they are easier to find & in one place.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> They are Kaylz...great for breakfast if you're on the run...and it's gives me some real energy.


Do you know how long they would keep for? x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Came across a recipe for Berry Muffin Omelette's
> Makes 6
> Ingredients
> 1 Tbsp Pumpkin Seeds
> 1 Tbsp Sunflower Seeds
> Handful Raspberries/Blacberries
> Optional - Handful Blueberries
> 4 Eggs
> 1 Tbsp Cinnamon
> Method
> Preheat the oven to 180c
> whisk eggs in a bowl, add 2 tbsp. water and mix, add the other ingredients and mix until fully combined
> Pour mixture into a muffin tray and pop in the oven for 15 minutes until golden brown and cooked through x


Sounds good Kaylz...you should try it...don't forget to copy to the recipes section.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Do you know how long they would keep for? x


I think you can freeze them...I haven't tried that yet apart from getting them to set...they should last for a week ...the next time I make them I'll freeze one for a week or so...se how well they keep in there.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Sounds good Kaylz...you should try it...don't forget to copy to the recipes section.


I was thinking of giving them a go, getting fresh eggs and raspberries tomorrow but will see what time I have as got  a few things to do xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I was thinking of giving them a go, getting fresh eggs and raspberries tomorrow but will see what time I have as got  a few things to do xx


Whenever you do let me know how they are...I'm not a great seed lover...but it might be fine in this.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> I'm posting the low carb baked goods here with photographs...at the suggestion of @Sally W I have copied them to the recipe thread so they are easier to find & in one place.


Ideal thanks for doing that. I can never remember which link I saw things in so having in recipes is much appreciated for those with very short term memories like me!


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Ideal thanks for doing that. I can never remember which link I saw things in so having in recipes is much appreciated for those with very short term memories like me!


No its a good idea Sally...I hadn't thought of that...since it was related to baking  and things I had cooked & enjoyed only...but...it's great to see them all together on that thread too.


----------



## AndBreathe

Have you guys considered using an app that can be shared?

I use CopyMeThat to collate all my recipes in one place, irrespective of which website I found them on.  It can also handle copying recipes from boards like this, or Facebook, by just highlighting a couple of words.

My OH and I have seperate accounts, but we can view each other's recipes (you give permissions for that) without necessarily having to save them to our own accounts.  It can be used on the laptop, and apps for phones and tablets.  I also find it great for checking ingredients when shopping.

www.copymethat.com

And in the spirit of the thread, for anyone with a pressure cooker, this is allegedly ace, and super easy.  I have it saved for visitors as I don't have a sweet tooth.  It's not strictly baking as no oven is involved, but I'd think it could be converted.  

https://twosleevers.com/instant-pot-keto-ricotta-lemon-cheesecake/


----------



## Glenys

O guys so sorry to gatecrash, I have a bounty (coconut,coconut oil, butter, then choc and cream) setting in my fridge, many thanks for the recipe, I saw it earlier, nipped to Tesco for more choc and just had to try it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Glenys said:


> O guys so sorry to gatecrash, I have a bounty (coconut,coconut oil, butter, then choc and cream) setting in my fridge, many thanks for the recipe, I saw it earlier, nipped to Tesco for more choc and just had to try it.


Glenys it's not gate crashing at all...that's what this thread is for..good for you....I hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> I am very fond of desert, and I was literally thinking 'bounty bars' when I saw your post. I shall find that recipe and make them happen.
> I am going through a fruit in jelly phase. With what ever I can think of as a topping: double cream, Greek style yogurt, creme fresh.
> I finished the last of these at lunch time
> View attachment 8813


Benny I would eat any/all of them...just got back from work...no lunch & I'm starving...switched on my laptop & this is the first thing I saw...it's torture.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Sorry, they have all been eaten.


Really...I'm absolutely ravenous...dinner is on...they look lush Benny.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny don't forget to share those recipes...please...I like the look of them.


----------



## Kaylz

Benny G said:


> I am very fond of desert, and I was literally thinking 'bounty bars' when I saw your post. I shall find that recipe and make them happen.
> I am going through a fruit in jelly phase. With what ever I can think of as a topping: double cream, Greek style yogurt, creme fresh.
> I finished the last of these at lunch time
> View attachment 8813


They look AMAZING! , what's the chocolate looking one? if you don't mind!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> They look AMAZING! , what's the chocolate looking one? if you don't mind!!  xx


I haven't had any lunch today Kaylz...I checked my emails as soon as I got home...this popped up...ooh...I am so hungry.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> I particularly miss baked products & food stuffs...so doing some research that will fill that gap for me...I'm starting off with a low carb batter mixture that is perfect for Yorkshire puddings...sausage toad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we had yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Recipe:
> 
> 2 Tablespoons of Soya Flour
> 2 Tablespoons of Vital Wheat Gluten
> A pinch of salt
> A half cup of full fat milk (although I have used skimmed milk before & it was fine)
> 2 medium eggs
> Whisk all the ingredients together, then set the mixture aside for a while, the longer the better, I left mine overnight.
> Partially cook the sausages or whatever you are using for the filling, I used sausages & crispy bacon in this one.
> Make sure your oil is piping hot, put the sausages into the oiled pan, pour the batter over it evenly, in the oven at 200c for twenty minutes, please check throughout the cooking since oven temperatures vary.


Mine looked nothing like this! And I do a lot of low carb baking. It rose in one corner and the rest was flat....wondering what I did wrong? I left it to sit for 3 hours, should I have added baking powder or was it likely oven not hot enough?


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Mine looked nothing like this! And I do a lot of low carb baking. It rose in one corner and the rest was flat....wondering what I did wrong? I left it to sit for 3 hours, should I have added baking powder or was it likely oven not hot enough?


Sally it could be that the oil wasn't hot enough...or the oven...it should rise without the baking powder all of mine have...the oven should be at 220c (make sure it's pre-heated to that)...have the oil really hot...then just pour in...I'd try again.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> Sally it could be that the oil wasn't hot enough...or the oven...it should rise without the baking powder all of mine have...the oven should be at 220c (make sure it's pre-heated to that)...have the oil really hot...then just pour in...I'd try again.


Ah mine was 200degrees that may have been it, will try again next week with something else other than sausages for a change. Thanks bubbsie


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie have you got the halloumi fries? I came across a recipe for them somewhere xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Ah mine was 200degrees that may have been it, will try again next week with something else other than sausages for a change. Thanks bubbsie


I would try again Sally...it seems likely it as the oven temperature.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie have you got the halloumi fries? I came across a recipe for them somewhere xx


No not yet Kaylz… I didn't go to the clinic...I got called out to w__k unexpectedly...going that way on Tuesday..so .will have a look then.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> No not yet Kaylz… I didn't go to the clinic...I got called out to w__k unexpectedly...going that way on Tuesday..so .will have a look then.


Okies, let me know if you want me to post the recipe at some point, sure I have the link in a word document to be copied out xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Okies, let me know if you want me to post the recipe at some point, sure I have the link in a word document to be copied out xx


Post the recipe Kaylz...I'm not sure if the Aldi ones are low carb...the cheese is but I have no idea what the coating on them is...ooh yes if you can find it I'd love to see the recipe.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Post the recipe Kaylz...I'm not sure if the Aldi ones are low carb...the cheese is but I have no idea what the coating on them is...ooh yes if you can find it I'd love to see the recipe.


Will get it posted when I come across it in the document as got a lot to copy out first xx


----------



## Carolg

Benny G said:


> I am very fond of desert, and I was literally thinking 'bounty bars' when I saw your post. I shall find that recipe and make them happen.
> I am going through a fruit in jelly phase. With what ever I can think of as a topping: double cream, Greek style yogurt, creme fresh.
> I finished the last of these at lunch time
> View attachment 8813


Getting organised for going back to work next week. Often take pot of yogurt and separate pot of berries, but these would be good to prepare on Sunday how many days in advance do you make them Benny G


----------



## Carolg

I bought soured fresh cream by mistake. I am unsure what to use it in and what it’s like. Can anyone help please


----------



## Glenys

Bubbsie said:


> Glenys it's not gate crashing at all...that's what this thread is for..good for you....I hope you enjoyed it


o yes liked it a lot


----------



## Carolg

Benny G said:


> I would probably use it with fruit but you can do all sorts of things with it:
> https://www.bbc.com/food/soured_cream


Thanks for help


----------



## Grannylorraine

Carolg said:


> I bought soured fresh cream by mistake. I am unsure what to use it in and what it’s like. Can anyone help please


You can put it in curries,  I also use it when making chocolate fudge cakes, but that is not very helpful to you.


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> You can put it in curries,  I also use it when making chocolate fudge cakes, but that is not very helpful to you.


Curries sound good though.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Goes well on chilli too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Goes well on chilli too.


I use Greek yoghurt on a really good hot chilli...hadn't thought of sour cream...I may try that next.


----------



## AndBreathe

Carolg said:


> I bought soured fresh cream by mistake. I am unsure what to use it in and what it’s like. Can anyone help please



Sour cream is really good for making things filling, by adding fats and calories.  It's great as a cooling agent on curries or chillies.  It's also yummy swirled or stirred into soups or as an ingredient in salad dressings.

My suggestion is you get a spoon in there and taste it.  Because I've been LC for a few years now, and never had a sweet tooth, cream and to a slightly lesser extent, tastes sweet to me.


----------



## AndBreathe

Thinking about it, if anyone does LC savoury scones, they'd be good with some thick sour cream and a really strong cheese - almost like a savoury cream tea..

I haven't done any LV baking, as I still indulge my OH periodically with my legendary cheese scones and lemon drizzle cake.  I can and do do other things, but those are his faves.


----------



## Bubbsie

AndBreathe said:


> Thinking about it, if anyone does LC savoury scones, they'd be good with some thick sour cream and a really strong cheese - almost like a savoury cream tea..
> 
> I haven't done any LV baking, as I still indulge my OH periodically with my legendary cheese scones and lemon drizzle cake.  I can and do do other things, but those are his faves.


Tempted to try that AndBreathe...I think we have a recipe for low carb scones...will look that one out.


----------



## Bubbsie

Definitely going to try @Kaylz halloumi fries today...I've included them here since I'm going to follow the recipe then bake them rather than fry them...I have no idea how  or whether that will work...it should...a good drizzle of oil...then just pop in the oven I may have to sit there and watch them to make sure they don't get blitzed...trying to cut down on how much oil I use (calories)...a bit of an experiment...that's what it's all about


----------



## Kaylz

As requested
Blackberry Clafoutis
I've stated the brands I've used to work out the nutrition information that I've stated
Serves 6
Ingredients
200g blackberries (could also use raspberries)
150ml Tesco british double cream
2 large eggs
100g Tesco ground almonds
100g Natural & Low Carb Kitchens inulin powder
30g Tesco british unsalted butter
15g Indigo Herbs Nutrition vanilla powder (can sub for 1 Tbsp vanilla extract)
Method
Preheat oven to 180c and butter a baking dish, place berries in the bottom of the dish
In a bowl combine eggs, almonds, cream and vanilla, melt the butter and stir into the mixture
Gently fold in the inulin
Pour the mixture over the blackberries and bake for 30-35 minutes until golden
Tip - enjoy warm with extra cream
Each serving - 28.2g fat, 11.7g sat fat, 5.1g carb, 4.3g sugar, 18g fibre, 7.6g protein, 0.2g salt


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> As requested
> Blackberry Clafoutis
> I've stated the brands I've used to work out the nutrition information that I've stated
> Serves 6
> Ingredients
> 200g blackberries (could also use raspberries)
> 150ml Tesco british double cream
> 2 large eggs
> 100g Tesco ground almonds
> 100g Natural & Low Carb Kitchens inulin powder
> 30g Tesco british unsalted butter
> 15g Indigo Herbs Nutrition vanilla powder (can sub for 1 Tbsp vanilla extract)
> Method
> Preheat oven to 180c and butter a baking dish, place berries in the bottom of the dish
> In a bowl combine eggs, almonds, cream and vanilla, melt the butter and stir into the mixture
> Gently fold in the inulin
> Pour the mixture over the blackberries and bake for 30-35 minutes until golden
> Tip - enjoy warm with extra cream
> Each serving - 28.2g fat, 11.7g sat fat, 5.1g carb, 4.3g sugar, 18g fibre, 7.6g protein, 0.2g salt


Thanks Kaylz...I've got the halloumi drying on the bread board for Halloumi chips...going to try your recipe for  the chips for my lunch...although my pack of Halloumi is about 233gs but I'm sure we can work out the carb difference  between us...I'm baking them to reduce the amount of oil I'm using ...I sliced it cold from the fridge...it does tend to break a little when cold...next time I'll leave it out at room temperature before slicing...I'll let you know how it goes...watch this space.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Kaylz...I've got the halloumi drying on the bread board for Halloumi chips...going to try your recipe for  the chips for my lunch...although my pack of Halloumi is about 233gs but I'm sure we can work out the carb difference  between us...I'm baking them to reduce the amount of oil I'm using ...I sliced it cold from the fridge...it does tend to break a little when cold...next time I'll leave it out at room temperature before slicing...I'll let you know how it goes...watch this space.


Will keep my eyes peeled for the update!! You taking a pic? Can't wait to see them! What strength chilli did you go for? I'm  not sure if I'd bother with the paprika personally as I don't think it even has a flavour! haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Will keep my eyes peeled for the update!! You taking a pic? Can't wait to see them! What strength chilli did you go for? I'm  not sure if I'd bother with the paprika personally as I don't think it even has a flavour! haha xx


I have some dried crushed chilli...some chilies in oil...hoping I have some chilli powder... a moderate one that is not too hot...although since they're chips...could have them with a cooling dip...as @AndBreathe suggested...maybe some sour cream...I also have Greek yoghurt that needs to be used...so will try that too...busy day head...yes will post some pics as long as they don't look like a dog's dinner

Recipe courtesy of @Kaylz :

120g Halloumi 
2 Tbsp Ground Almonds
1 Tsp Chilli Powder
1/2 Tsp Paprika 
1 Tbsp Oil
Method
Cut halloumi into 'chips' around 8 and pat dry with kitchen towel
In a bowl combine almonds and spices
Press each 'chip' into the dry mix until completely coated
Heat the oil in a frying pan until hot and carefully place the halloumi in, fry until golden brown on all 4 sides (around 3-4 minutes)


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I have some dried crushed chilli...some chilies in oil...hoping I have some chilli powder... a moderate one that is not too hot...although since they're chips...could have them with a cooling dip...as @AndBreathe suggested...maybe some sour cream...I also have Greek yoghurt that needs to be used...so will try that too...busy day head...yes will post some pics as long as they don't look like a dog's dinner


I have hot chilli powder and chilli oil in, but no halloumi! haha, and funnily enough your lucky if you can get hold of a block of extra mature cheddar down this end of the town , might give it a go with mozzarella sometime,  I used to eat mozzarella sticks all the time so would be great to have them again! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Okay these are the Halloumi Fries from @Kaylz recipe.for @Lucy Honeychurch & @Pine Marten .the recipe is posted above....I have made one or two tweaks but nothing major





I used 233gs Halloumi so doubled the almond mixture, used crushed chilli (that's all I had) instead of chilli powder..included a teaspoon of Cajun seasoning for flavour & colour...dipped the 'chips' in beaten egg to ensure the dry coating stuck...fried for around four minutes...with fried crispy bacon & a little Greek yoghurt...@Kaylz that recipe is a winner.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie they look absolutely amazing! I am so jealous! Haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Next time you're shopping get some of that cheese...make them...they are so easy to do Kaylz...brilliant recipe you found...and you could use any kind of seasoning you wanted in the coating...I enjoyed them...they were delicioussssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Next time you're shopping get some of that cheese...make them...they are so easy to do Kaylz...brilliant recipe you found...and you could use any kind of seasoning you wanted in the coating...I enjoyed them...they were delicioussssssssssssssssssssssssss.


I'll see if I can pick anything up tomorrow, my dads meant to be taking me through to Aldi and Tesco but of course I've everyone else's shopping to get too so it will be a case of if I remember  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'll see if I can pick anything up tomorrow, my dads meant to be taking me through to Aldi and Tesco but of course I've everyone else's shopping to get too so it will be a case of if I remember  xx


Kaylz they have Halloumi in Aldi make time to go straight to the cheeses...then get the rest of the shopping...no excuses get to the cheeses.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz they have Halloumi in Aldi make time to go straight to the cheeses...then get the rest of the shopping...no excuses get to the cheeses.


The excuse is if I forget part of someone else's shopping I wont be around to try these! haha, also got the pennies to think about, main hospital appointment in a few weeks and don't know what travel situation is going to be for getting all the way back and making my way to sign on etc xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Fried cheese, looks excellent, well done.


Benny they were delicious...next time I'll make them wafer thin...just like real chips.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> With the weather warming up I thought I might try some cold sweets to keep in the freezer.
> My first attempt at Bounty bars.
> View attachment 8835
> Tasted a lot like Bounty, very nice. I think next time I might add some mint flavouring for something closer to an After 8.
> 
> A nutty chocolate covered bar, best served from the fridge. Tasted a lot like a choc ice. Very rich.
> View attachment 8837


They look good Benny...I might try some mint next time...in the coconut/chocolate  fat bombs...I think I put that recipe on here somewhere.


----------



## Kaylz

Benny G said:


> With the weather warming up I thought I might try some cold sweets to keep in the freezer.
> My first attempt at Bounty bars.
> View attachment 8835
> Tasted a lot like Bounty, very nice. I think next time I might add some mint flavouring for something closer to an After 8.
> 
> A nutty chocolate covered bar, best served from the fridge. Tasted a lot like a choc ice. Very rich.
> View attachment 8837


Nut bar recipe please? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Yes, I liked the look of the fat bombs and pencilled them in.


I found one in the bottom of the fridge...I just ate it while I was cooking dinner.


----------



## Bubbsie

Trying out a baking blend tomorrow...which should be a great substitute for flour...will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Kaylz

One things for sure, I wont be doing any baking until it cools down!! lol, its roasting here and starting  to feel sick with it  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> One things for sure, I wont be doing any baking until it cools down!! lol, its roasting here and starting  to feel sick with it  xx


It was fairly hot here today but as the evening goes on it's cooling down thankfully.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> It was faily hot here today but as the evening goes on it's cooling down thankfully.


Doesn't seem to be cooling down at all here, top is soaking and everything  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

I need buy some cooking and baking gear I think. Things like muffn trays and bread tins, things I just don't possess.

Guess Amazon will get a bashing when I get back.
Any suggestions what to buy for the best would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I need buy some cooking and baking gear I think. Things like muffn trays and bread tins, things I just don't possess.
> 
> Guess Amazon will get a bashing when I get back.
> Any suggestions what to buy for the best would be gratefully appreciated.


Vince it depends what you want to cook...for the muffins I'd recommend the silicon trays...completely non stick & you can just pop them out when they're ready...I got a brilliant one which does larger ones...useful for burger buns...or split into three & toasted...try this one from Amazon WellBake Silicone JUMBO Extra Large Non-stick Muffin Tray...for the bread just a standard loaf tin would do...I'm using liners when I make the bran bread since the mixture is quite wet but makes a good loaf...this is a good buy again from Amazon *Prochef 2lb Loaf Tin Premium Quality Teflon Innovations Pure Silicone Coating*...you can also buy the bread tin liners there.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince it depends what you want to cook...for the muffins I'd recommend the silicon trays...completely non stick & you can just pop them out when they're ready...I got a brilliant one which does larger ones...useful for burger buns...or split into three & toasted...try this one from Amazon WellBake Silicone JUMBO Extra Large Non-stick Muffin Tray...for the bread just a standard loaf tin would do...I'm using liners when I make the bran bread since the mixture is quite wet but makes a good loaf...this is a good buy again from Amazon *Prochef 2lb Loaf Tin Premium Quality Teflon Innovations Pure Silicone Coating*...you can also buy the bread tin liners there.


Ta Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Ta Bubbsie


You can order them and have them there when you get home...we'll be expecting some photos when the baking is done Vince..


----------



## AndBreathe

@Bubbsie - You could fry your halloumi chips in chilly oil, which would definitely infuse into things.  I sometimes use chilli oil to pan fry white fish (cod, haddock or sometimes hake), and it definitely infuses flavour into the fish.

That said, my chilli oil is very strong, but as it's home made, it needn't be, and if it turns out too strong, it can alwats be diluted down with uninfused oil.

(This is how I did my chilli oil.  https://thewoksoflife.com/2015/08/how-to-make-chili-oil/ )


----------



## Vince_UK

OOOO Look what I have found online today
@Heath o Definitely Food Of The Gods..


----------



## Bubbsie

AndBreathe said:


> @Bubbsie - You could fry your halloumi chips in chilly oil, which would definitely infuse into things.  I sometimes use chilli oil to pan fry white fish (cod, haddock or sometimes hake), and it definitely infuses flavour into the fish.
> 
> That said, my chilli oil is very strong, but as it's home made, it needn't be, and if it turns out too strong, it can alwats be diluted down with uninfused oil.
> 
> (This is how I did my chilli oil.  https://thewoksoflife.com/2015/08/how-to-make-chili-oil/ )


I have some chilli oil AndBreathe (but not home made)...I'll certainly try that...the crushed chilli was fine...strong but had them with some Greek yoghurt...with the coating you could use or add any seasoning you wanted to it...I added some Cajun seasoning.


----------



## Bubbsie

I've been meaning to make these for a while...since it's raining & we're staying in I've made good use of the time...Coconut Macaroons...a sweet treat...these are plain coconut...I intend to dip half in dark chocolate  … if they last that long I will  take them to our office on Friday...we'll shall see.



_Ingredients (makes 24 macaroons):_
 _250g desiccated coconut _
_140 g xylitol_
· _100 g coconut oil_
_2 egg whites_
_4 tbsp. milk_

_Preparation:_
_Preheat oven to 170C and line baking tray with baking paper._
_In a large saucepan melt coconut oil. Add xylitol and milk and stir until xylitol dissolved._
_Add coconut and cook it for couple minutes but be careful not to burn it. Let it cool down a bit._
_Whisk the egg whites to form soft peaks. Add coconut mixture and mix gently._

_2 carbs & 118 calories per macaroon_
_Shape mixture into little balls. Use about 1 tablespoon of mixture for one ball. You can do it using ice cream scoop or just by hands. I used the biggest measuring spoon and it worked fine as well. Spaced them about 3 cm apart on a baking tray. Bake for about 15 minutes until golden brown. Let it cool down before serving._

_._


----------



## Radders

Bubbsie said:


> I've been meaning to make these for a while...since it's raining & we're staying in I've made good use of the time...Coconut Macaroons...a sweet treat...these are plain coconut...I intend to dip half in dark chocolate  … if they last that long I will  take them to our office on Friday...we'll shall see.
> 
> View attachment 8923
> 
> _Ingredients (makes 24 macaroons):_
> _250g desiccated coconut _
> _140 g xylitol_
> · _100 g coconut oil_
> _2 egg whites_
> _4 tbsp. milk_
> 
> _Preparation:_
> _Preheat oven to 170C and line baking tray with baking paper._
> _In a large saucepan melt coconut oil. Add xylitol and milk and stir until xylitol dissolved._
> _Add coconut and cook it for couple minutes but be careful not to burn it. Let it cool down a bit._
> _Whisk the egg whites to form soft peaks. Add coconut mixture and mix gently._
> 
> _2 carbs & 118 calories per macaroon_
> _Shape mixture into little balls. Use about 1 tablespoon of mixture for one ball. You can do it using ice cream scoop or just by hands. I used the biggest measuring spoon and it worked fine as well. Spaced them about 3 cm apart on a baking tray. Bake for about 15 minutes until golden brown. Let it cool down before serving._
> 
> _._


I love a nice macaroon. What function does the coconut oil fulfil please? It’s many years since I made macaroons but I don’t recall there being any added fat in them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Radders said:


> I love a nice macaroon. What function does the coconut oil fulfil please? It’s many years since I made macaroons but I don’t recall there being any added fat in them.


One of the best coconut macaroons recipes I know of uses condensed milk to make then chewy...obviously I (we) wouldn't want to use that...so the coconut oil...milk & the melted xylitol is a good substitute...they are chewy & delicious...I sampled two purely in the name of quality control


----------



## Radders

Bubbsie said:


> One of the best coconut macaroons recipes I know of uses condensed milk to make then chewy...obviously I (we) wouldn't want to use that...so the coconut oil & the melted xylitol is a good substitute...they are chewy & delicious...I sampled two purely in the name of quality control


Now you are making my mouth water.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Coconut heaven.
> Do you think the macaroons would be OK if I swapped out the xylitol with truvia?
> If so I could make some tonight.


I don't see why not Benny...both are sugar substitutes... once you work out the equivalent  proportions I think that should be okay.


----------



## Bubbsie

These are my triple chocolate brownies a staple for my colleagues at our office...they are usually sugar heavy so off limits for most of us...for the first time I have made them with xylitol which although 100g carbs per 100gs  very little if any is absorbed or digested...so I have counted the carb content of the xylitol at 10% per hundred grams used.







Ingredients

300gms of 75% dark chocolate (you can use 85 or 90% if you wish & this will lower the carb count further)
175gs Xylitol
160gs Butter
1 tbs Ground Almonds
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
1 tbs Coffee ( a good instant is fine)
6 Medium Eggs or 5 Large ones

Method

Pre-heat your oven to 180c

Break the chocolate into small pieces, cube the butter, combine both with the vanilla extract, coffee & xylitol in a glass bowl & melt over simmering water, or a microwave safe jug and microwave until you have dissolved the xylitol as much as you can, taking care not to burn the mixture if you are using the microwave.
Add the ground almond to the eggs, beat together thoroughly, trying to get as much air into the mixture as you can.
Let the chocolate mix cool, then fold in the eggs carefully, this will incorporate more air into the cakes, giving them their rise, so gently does it.
Divide between 18 cup cake cases, you can make larger ones if you use muffin trays around 12, or cook as a whole cake in a 2lb bread tin, use a liner.
Bake at 180c for thirty minutes checking after approximately 25 minutes since oven temperatures will vary.
The cake will be quite soft/ moist at this stage, leave to set in a cool place , I let them cool for around 20 minutes then popped them in the fridge for a further 15.
This recipe gives a good soft/moist chewy texture.
I have calculated these are approximately 7.7 carbs per brownie.

Enjoy


----------



## Sally W

Benny G said:


> I used truvia and erythritol mix and had a go. Perhaps I over heated the mixture while still on the hob. In any case the mixture was very soggy when on the baking sheet.
> After cooking and cooling down I tasted one and it was sweet and crispy all over. The inside was crispy too. Not overcooked, just crispy.
> I covered them in chocolate and sprinkled on some hazelnuts. They tasted super sweet, more like a bounty bar, after adding all the chocolate.


Did you get the mix of sweetener right? Xylitol is one to one measurement for sugar. Truvia needs to be a third of measurement to xylitol as it’s a lot sweeter.


----------



## Sally W

Benny G said:


> Thanks, my cooking skills are basic, and my errors are basic too. The super sweetness does imply too much sweetener. I will Google the correct ratios for sugar substitution.


Well I think your cooking looks pretty impressive! I only know about ratios as I’m a regular baker.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> I used truvia and erythritol mix and had a go. Perhaps I over heated the mixture while still on the hob. In any case the mixture was very soggy when on the baking sheet.
> After cooking and cooling down I tasted one and it was sweet and crispy all over. The inside was crispy too. Not overcooked, just crispy.
> I covered them in chocolate and sprinkled on some hazelnuts. They tasted super sweet, more like a bounty bar, after adding all the chocolate.


Benny did you adjust the quantities of Truvia...I think erythritol is equivalent to sugar but Truvia should be used in reduced measures...


Benny G said:


> I used truvia and erythritol mix and had a go. Perhaps I over heated the mixture while still on the hob. In any case the mixture was very soggy when on the baking sheet.
> After cooking and cooling down I tasted one and it was sweet and crispy all over. The inside was crispy too. Not overcooked, just crispy.
> I covered them in chocolate and sprinkled on some hazelnuts. They tasted super sweet, more like a bounty bar, after adding all the chocolate.


Benny I did ask if you knew the equivalent measurements for using Truvia...my fault I'm not sure I made it clear enough...yes @Sally W is right...you need to check how much Truvia or whichever sweetener you are using is needed...it's all a learning curve & what you made didn't go to waste.


----------



## HOBIE

Bakers R US ? You lot


----------



## Vince_UK

You Guys and Gals really, sincerely impress me with your skills.
I could more than quite happily chomp away on everything I have seen here.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You Guys and Gals really, sincerely impress me with your skills.
> I could more than quite happily chomp away on everything I have seen here.


Vince you'll have to make them first.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince you'll have to make them first.


Killjoy


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Killjoy


Realist Vince...you do have to make them.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Realist Vince...you do have to make them.


I will talk to @Benny G when we meet in Newcastle later this month. I haven't worked in China for 16 years and not learned how to "oil wheels"


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I will talk to @Benny G when we meet in Newcastle later this month. I haven't worked in China for 16 years and not learned how to "oil wheels"


They're easy...try it...even a POP can do it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> They're easy...try it...even a POP can do it.


Electricity is expensive lol
Actually I have most of the stuff to make them in the cupboards, now that is being totally lazy.


----------



## HOBIE

Bubbsie said:


> Vince you'll have to make them first.


I am sure Vince is capable. Many talents


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kids bathed...hair plaited (corn row) it's a constant battle to keep Aliyas hair tidy...she has so much & its mega thick it seems to take foreverView attachment 8960
> 
> all done now… suitcases packed... both are definite they have left nothing essential behind...half an hour for them to relax/play...then off to London.


wrong thread maybe? although I guess the girls would be classed as low carb if you were to bake them? lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> wrong thread maybe? although I guess the girls would be classed as low carb if you were to bake them? lol xx


No they'd be high energy Kaylz...and too tough to eat...I'll switch it over.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> wrong thread maybe? although I guess the girls would be classed as low carb if you were to bake them? lol xx


All done...moved to the right thread.


----------



## Bubbsie

Coffee & Chocolate Truffles...although no baking is require...this is too good not to share for @Benny G 

_ingredients (make 24 truffles):

250g mascarpone
100g dark chocolate (I used Sainsbury, 29.3g carb in 100g)
20g cocoa powder (green &blacks the best!)
70g ground almond
1.5 tbsp. instant coffee

For decoration:
 2 tbsp. cocoa powder

Preparation:
1.  In a bowl over simmering water melt the chocolate. Leave the mixture to cool to room temperature.
2.  Dissolve instant coffee and cocoa powder in 2 tbsp. of hot water. Leave it to cool down slightly
3.  Using electric mixer blend mascarpone cheese slightly (just for a few seconds) and add coffee and cocoa mixture and melted chocolate. Mix for few more seconds.
4.  Fold in ground almond to get a smooth texture.
5.  Put the mixture in a fridge for about an hour.
6.  Form little truffles (the whole mixture makes about 24 truffles)
7.  Sift in cocoa powder in a large bowl. Place 3 or 4 truffles at the time in a bowl and shake it so the truffles get nicely covered with cocoa powder.
8.  Put in a fridge for about 10 minutes.
_
1.9 carbs per truffle  95 claories


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> (green &blacks the best!)


What do you mean by the best? x


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, just trying my hand at this baking lark.. Following the recipe made some Walnut scones and they are in the oven now. No idea what they will be like..
Not a lot seems to be happening in there lol an d the bloody butter exploded all over the microwave when I melted it.
How do I know when they are done?
Set a time for 20 mins as suggested and the oven temp at 180C no fan


----------



## Vince_UK

Look done?
My first attempt look more like rock buns than scones and a 75g jar of Stevia doesn't go very far lol, need to get to ALDI again.
I will never make a Paul Hollywood or whatever his name is.
If they are ok, they are surprisingly easy to knock up even though a little messy kneading the dough.


----------



## Vince_UK

That has surprised me, simple to make and actualy very nice when warm with butter


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK impressive and they look lovely! , how long did you heat the butter for in one go? Try doing it in multiple bursts next time checking after each boost, shouldn't explode that way xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK impressive and they look lovely! , how long did you heat the butter for in one go? Try doing it in multiple bursts next time checking after each boost, shouldn't explode that way xx


Thanks K, 30 seconds lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK impressive and they look lovely! , how long did you heat the butter for in one go? Try doing it in multiple bursts next time checking after each boost, shouldn't explode that way xx


Had 2 btw with butter while warm and they are very nice even though I do say so myself lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks K, 30 seconds lol


try 10 second boosts next time lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> try 10 second boosts next time lol xx


I think that is VERY WISE ADVICE LOL
Took me aaaaaaaaaaages to clean the ruddy messup 
I didn't know butter exploded, learned something new today, exploding butter.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I think that is VERY WISE ADVICE LOL
> Took me aaaaaaaaaaages to clean the ruddy messup
> I didn't know butter exploded, learned something new today, exploding butter.


To be fair I think anything can explode if heated in a microwave for too long a period in one go, although most recipes state to do it in increments xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> What do you mean by the best? x


Its a brand I prefer...good quality...superb taste however if you have other brands they would be equally fine...plus Greens & Blacks has a really deep chocolatey taste.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Had 2 btw with butter while warm and they are very nice even though I do say so myself lol


Vince they are good...once they cool down they can be difficult to cut...but I just broke them open & plonked some butter on top...still taste delicious.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Its a brand I prefer...good quality...superb taste however if you have other brands they would be equally fine...plus Greens & Blacks has a really deep chocolatey taste.


Ah was just clarifying to see if maybe it was the lowest carb or something, I have a truffle recipe that I've made a few times but just don't get very much time xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Ah was just clarifying to see if maybe it was the lowest carb or something, I have a truffle recipe that I've made a few times but just don't get very much time xx


It is fairly low carb Kaylz...4% carbs per serving (a teaspoon) that does rise to 10% once it's made up...but since we're just using it to dust the truffles that should be negligible.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> It is fairly low carb Kaylz...4% carbs per serving (a teaspoon) that does rise to 10% once it's made up...but since we're just using it to dust the truffles that should be negligible.


I've some Farmfoods stuff in the cupboard at just above 8g per 100g, how long would these truffles keep? Do you think they would work just as well with a flavoured coffee? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I've some Farmfoods stuff in the cupboard at just above 8g per 100g, how long would these truffles keep? Do you think they would work just as well with a flavoured coffee? xx


I don't see why not Kaylz...flavoured coffee sounds good...even though the cocoa content with Farmfoods is higher...split between 24 truffles that's nothing to worry about...if you make them let me know how they taste...might try a flavoured coffee myself


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I don't see why not Kaylz...flavoured coffee sounds good...even though the cocoa content with Farmfoods is higher...split between 24 truffles that's nothing to worry about...if you make them let me know how they taste...might try a flavoured coffee myself


Farmfoods is less, G&B's is 19g carbs per 100g of product, Farmfoods is just above 8g carbs per 100g product, I think I have some salted caramel coffee through the house, got nothing else in though and don't get paid for a week so wont be making them just now xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Farmfoods is less, G&B's is 19g carbs per 100g of product, Farmfoods is just above 8g carbs per 100g product, I think I have some salted caramel coffee through the house, got nothing else in though and don't get paid for a week so wont be making them just now xx


Kaylz the 4% I referred to is per serving...not per 100gs.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz the 4% I referred to is per serving...not per 100gs.


Yes I know but I go by per 100g, either way the farmfoods stuff still comes in less xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Sam Harris, 'Free Will' states that free will is an illusion. The evidence is compelling. Today while shopping at Morrison's I bought a packet of halloumi cheese. I've never bought halloumi before, I guess I will be making chips later in the week. This low carb thread is definitely exerting an influence. All for the better.


Benny they look amazing...I'd never thought of the coconut/nut coatings...will certainly be giving both of those a try.


----------



## Vince_UK

Benny G said:


> This low carb thread is definitely exerting an influence. All for the better.


Totally agree with that Benny.
Those truffles look terrific wil have to look into those for sure .


----------



## Mark Parrott

I always do a 'trio' of truffles just like @Benny G, using nuts & coconut.  I also add some cacao nibs to the mixture for a bit of texture (and some rum).  My recipe is more basic, but will have to give this recipe a go.  Very messy job, making truffles.


----------



## Bubbsie

_Universal recipe, that you can used as a base for many different bakes. Plain, with a bit of salt, can be used to make low carb quiche. If you add a bit of sweetener, it can turn out into delicious tart with filling of your choice. 




Ingredients:​
270 g ground almonds
​


​
2 eggs​


​
3 tbsp. coconut oil​


​
1/2 tsp. salt​
Preparation:
Preheat oven to 180C/356F. Place all the ingredients in a large bowl and mix well together. Form a ball from dough and refrigerate for about 20 min. Press evenly into 23 cm wide loose bottomed tart tin, pierce with fork and bake for about 15 minutes until very slightly browned.​_


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I always do a 'trio' of truffles just like @Benny G, using nuts & coconut.  I also add some cacao nibs to the mixture for a bit of texture (and some rum).  My recipe is more basic, but will have to give this recipe a go.  Very messy job, making truffles.


Part of the fun Mark & a great excuse to lick those fingers & clean out the mixing bowl


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> _Universal recipe, that you can used as a base for many different bakes. Plain, with a bit of salt, can be used to make low carb quiche. If you add a bit of sweetener, it can turn out into delicious tart with filling of your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _Ingredients:
> _​
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 270 g ground almonds​
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 2 eggs​
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 3 tbsp. coconut oil​
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 1/2 tsp. salt​
> _
> _
> Preparation:​__Preheat oven to 180C/356F. Place all the ingredients in a large bowl and mix well together. Form a ball from dough and refrigerate for about 20 min. Press evenly into 23 cm wide loose bottomed tart tin, pierce with fork and bake for about 15 minutes until very slightly browned._​


Do I now need to BUY a round pie tin AND a rolling pin ?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Do I now need to BUY a round pie tin AND a rolling pin ?


Vince you can use so many things to roll pastry...you don't have to buy a rolling pin & I didn't have a loose bottomed flan tin...so I used one of my cake tins...that was fine...but the next time I'm shopping I'll look for some foil disposable pie dishes...just make sure I oil it so its's non-stick...then these will be so easy to transport...I have a recipe for a covered minced beef pie...it needs a little work I may try that this week.


----------



## Vince_UK

2 questions if I may.
When recipes say eggs what size eggs? Large, medium etc. I only ever buy large.
Would it be possible to put a top on that pastry alternative and say, for example, make a steak pie?
I really miss my pies lol
No idea how to do that but maybe possible.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince you can use so many things to roll pastry...you don't have to buy a rolling pin & I didn't have a loose bottomed flan tin...so I used one of my cake tins...that was fine...but the next time I'm shopping I'll look for some foil disposable pie dishes...just make sure I oil it so its's non-stick...then these will be so easy to transport...I have a recipe for a covered minced beef pie...it needs a little work I may try that this week.


Beat me to it lol


----------



## Vince_UK

I need to get some coconut oil today. The stuff I ordered from Amazon it no sitting in a locker at Morrisons which I will pick up after my bloods have been take at 1pm


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> 2 questions if I may.
> When recipes say eggs what size eggs? Large, medium etc. I only every buy large.
> Would it be possible to put a top on that pastry alternative and say, for example, make a steak pie?
> I really miss my pies lol
> No idea how to do that but maybe possible.


I'm not sure how that pie crust would be in a covered pie...you don't roll out the pastry you press it into a dish...and the bottom is 'blind baked' so how it would be with a double baking I'm not sure...I've just posted about a covered meat pie I'm thinking about trying this week...be patient Vince.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Beat me to it lol


What I should have said was you don't roll this pastry...it's pressed into the tin...blimey all this talk this is making me hungry now!


----------



## Vince_UK

Pray explain "blind bake?
Don't understand these techie terms


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Pray explain "blind bake?
> Don't understand these techie terms


Vince blind baking is when the crust is cooked without any filling first... the crust is partially or completely baked before the filling is added... to prevent the crust from becoming soggy & to keep the filling in... Mary Berry & Paul Hollywood would never accept a 'soggy bottom'


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> 2 questions if I may.
> When recipes say eggs what size eggs? Large, medium etc. I only ever buy large.
> Would it be possible to put a top on that pastry alternative and say, for example, make a steak pie?
> I really miss my pies lol
> No idea how to do that but maybe possible.


I use large eggs Vince...sometimes you just have to judge the texture of the mixture...the bran bread for example is quite a wet mixture similar to a cake mixture...so it may need two medium eggs...or a super large one...either way I'd still opt for two large ones Vince...make mine a G & T though.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I made this pastry once and got in a right mess as it kept falling apart.  I found it very fiddly pressing it into the tin.  Adding a bit of vital wheat gluten stops that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I need to get some coconut oil today. The stuff I ordered from Amazon it no sitting in a locker at Morrisons which I will pick up after my bloods have been take at 1pm


Vince check the prices...you can get some good deals on them...and might be better to buy a couple...you can get through them very quickly on this low carb baking lark...good luck  at the  'vampires'


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I made this pastry once and got in a right mess as it kept falling apart.  I found it very fiddly pressing it into the tin.  Adding a bit of vital wheat gluten stops that.


I put a teeny little touch of oil in it...will try the vital wheat gluten Mark...although need to get some more...it goes so quickly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Easy Tortilla/Nachos Recipe...I 'borrowed' this off @Mark Parrott who I know has used it to make tortilla wraps...I have just tried the nachos...quickly knocked up a batch quickly with cheese to see how they taste...so I haven't been that careful with exact shapes   the texture is good...crispy...they are a darker colour than regular tortilla crisps but that will be the vital gluten which is dark...they taste good...will be perfect with dips...yes @Vince_UK even an avocado one.



 



I have to sit down and work out the carb & calorie content...unless @Mark Parrott knows...will get back to you with that later. 

Ingredients:

1/2 cup of soya flour
1/2 cup of ground linseed
1/3 cup oat flour
1/2 cup vital wheat gluten
1 tsp paprika
pinch of salt
water

Method:

1. Mix all dry ingredients together in a bowl.
2. Gradually add water until a dough forms.
3. Split into two & roll out each dough between 2 sheets of lightly oiled baking paper until very thin.
4. Heat a large oiled frying pan & fry each tortilla for about 4-5 mins per side on high.

To make nachos, cut the Tortillas into triangles & bake in the oven until crispy.  Add cheese if you like.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Easy Tortilla/Nachos Recipe...I 'borrowed' this off @Mark Parrott who I know has used it to make tortilla wraps...I have just tried the nachos...quickly knocked up a batch quickly with cheese to see how they taste...so I haven't been that careful with exact shapes   the texture is good...crispy...they are a darker colour than regular tortilla crisps but that will be the vital gluten which is dark...they taste good...will be perfect with dips...yes @Vince_UK even an avocado one.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8996
> 
> 
> 
> I have to sit down and work out the carb & calorie content...unless @Mark Parrott knows...will get back to you with that later. View attachment 8997
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1/2 cup of soya flour
> 1/2 cup of ground linseed
> 1/3 cup oat flour
> 1/2 cup vital wheat gluten
> 1 tsp paprika
> pinch of salt
> water
> 
> Method:
> 
> 1. Mix all dry ingredients together in a bowl.
> 2. Gradually add water until a dough forms.
> 3. Split into two & roll out each dough between 2 sheets of lightly oiled baking paper until very thin.
> 4. Heat a large oiled frying pan & fry each tortilla for about 4-5 mins per side on high.
> 
> To make nachos, cut the Tortillas into triangles & bake in the oven until crispy.  Add cheese if you like.


Look delicious!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Look delicious!


They taste good NJ...you can be careful with cutting triangles... or just have irregular shapes as I have...they taste really good...will be making some dips later...then maybe have the neighbours in for some dips...nachos & a couple of G & T's


----------



## Vince_UK

Soya flour, oat flour, vital wheat gluten
Where does one buy these things?


----------



## Vince_UK

Coconut oil I can get at Aldi? is ithe solid stuff?
I genuinely have no idea


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Soya flour, oat flour, vital wheat gluten
> Where does one buy these things?


Amazon or Bulk powders Vince...they are pretty standard nowadays...also Wholefoods online...check the various prices...I know how you (N)POPS like to save a bob or two.


----------



## Maz2

Vince_UK said:


> I need to get some coconut oil today. The stuff I ordered from Amazon it no sitting in a locker at Morrisons which I will pick up after my bloods have been take at 1pm


I have got coconut oil from Lidl but not sure about Aldi. They have it in Tesco but much more expensive.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Coconut oil I can get at Aldi? is ithe solid stuff?
> I genuinely have no idea


Yes that's the one Vince...it comes in solid form.


----------



## Maz2

Thanks for those recipes Bubbsie.  Will have a go at them at some stage and have a look at online health if I can't get them locally.  We have health shops around here - Holland and Barrett and Revital, but will have to have a look.


----------



## Vince_UK

Maz2 said:


> I have got coconut oil from Lidl but not sure about Aldi. They have it in Tesco but much more expensive.


Thanks Peeps
Will have a look in ALDI today and Morrisons, LIDL is close also althoughI am not speaking to LIDL since they discontinued the Protein Rolls. I am in a BIG huff with them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Maz2 said:


> Thanks for those recipes Bubbsie.  Will have a go at them at some stage and have a look at online health if I can't get them locally.  We have health shops around here - Holland and Barrett and Revital, but will have to have a look.



Mazz you can get most of them online much cheaper...oddly enough I bought a lot of ingredients that are supplied by Bulk Powders from Amazon...they were slightly more expensive on Amazon but by the time I totted up the postage I saved money with Amazon using my prime membership...I'm posting recipes I have tried & tasted...made an odd teak here & there...I want to make sure it does taste good & does the job before we all buy goodness knows how many different products...so far I've made good use of what I have bought...enjoying the challenge of finding what we can eat...rather than worrying about what we can't eat.


----------



## Bubbsie

Maz2 said:


> I have got coconut oil from Lidl but not sure about Aldi. They have it in Tesco but much more expensive.


You can get it at both Maz...the prices are up & down like a yoyo...sometimes you can get a real bargain...but Vince doesn't have to worry about that...despite his claim to be a poor old pensioner (POP) he is a man of means...i.e. he is just mean (a term of endearment @Vince_UK honest)


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> You can get it at both Maz...the prices are up & down like a yoyo...sometimes you can get a real bargain...but Vince doesn't have to worry about that...despite his claim to be a poor old pensioner (POP) he is a man of means...i.e. he is just mean (a term of endearment @Vince_UK honest)


Yo forgot the N  for NEEDY
NPOP
I will be after I go and fill my cars up with fuel at the ridiculous prices it is here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Easy Tortilla/Nachos Recipe...I 'borrowed' this off @Mark Parrott who I know has used it to make tortilla wraps...I have just tried the nachos...quickly knocked up a batch quickly with cheese to see how they taste...so I haven't been that careful with exact shapes   the texture is good...crispy...they are a darker colour than regular tortilla crisps but that will be the vital gluten which is dark...they taste good...will be perfect with dips...yes @Vince_UK even an avocado one.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8996
> 
> 
> 
> I have to sit down and work out the carb & calorie content...unless @Mark Parrott knows...will get back to you with that later. View attachment 8997
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1/2 cup of soya flour
> 1/2 cup of ground linseed
> 1/3 cup oat flour
> 1/2 cup vital wheat gluten
> 1 tsp paprika
> pinch of salt
> water
> 
> Method:
> 
> 1. Mix all dry ingredients together in a bowl.
> 2. Gradually add water until a dough forms.
> 3. Split into two & roll out each dough between 2 sheets of lightly oiled baking paper until very thin.
> 4. Heat a large oiled frying pan & fry each tortilla for about 4-5 mins per side on high.
> 
> To make nachos, cut the Tortillas into triangles & bake in the oven until crispy.  Add cheese if you like.


I had mine with chilli, though I definitely didn't roll the dough thin enough.  They were more like biscuits.  Would've worked well as cheese biscuits.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I had mine with chilli, though I definitely didn't roll the dough thin enough.  They were more like biscuits.  Would've worked well as cheese biscuits.


Did you make the nachos or tortilla wraps Mark?.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Did you make the nachos or tortilla wraps Mark?.


I rolled the dough out as a tortilla & fried it, then chopped it into triangles & oven baked them.  I will be trying a tortilla for lunch today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I rolled the dough out as a tortilla & fried it, then chopped it into triangles & oven baked them.  I will be trying a tortilla for lunch today.


Okay...I just cut the shapes and put them straight into the oven without frying them...wonder what the difference will taste like...I have some dough left...think I'll try that next...probably this afternoon...see which one is best.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Peeps
> Will have a look in ALDI today and Morrisons, LIDL is close also althoughI am not speaking to LIDL since they discontinued the Protein Rolls. I am in a BIG huff with them.


Vince we don't need their protein rolls...we can no longer be held 'hostage to fortune' we can make our own.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Yo forgot the N  for NEEDY
> NPOP
> I will be after I go and fill my cars up with fuel at the ridiculous prices it is here.


Now you are being really fussy Vince...and Needy...filing up your own cars...thought you'd get the chauffeur to do that.


----------



## Vince_UK

I am going to try some more scones today but this time add shredded cheddar, sort of cheese scone. Will I still need to use the sweetener?


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I am going to try some more scones today but this time add shredded cheddar, sort of cheese scone. Will I still need to use the sweetener?


No not if you want savoury lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> No not if you want savoury lol xx


Sohow much cheese to put in? the same amount as your would sweetener?


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Sohow much cheese to put in? the same amount as your would sweetener?


I've not looked at the recipe so I don't know how much sweetener it uses but I'd say no and just go down to personal preference of a cheesy flavour, for me I would throw in a load of vintage or extra mature as I loves my cheese strong  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

I am desperate to try this cake...I daren't until I have guests...the worry is I may succumb to temptation and eat far more of it than I should...however in the meantime if any of you want to try it...be my guest
Red Velvet Cake cut into 12 slices...6.7gs carbs 430 calories per slice
 

Cake
Ingredients:
_225 g ground almond_
_6 eggs, separated
100 g xylitol (powdered)
100g butter
1 tbsp. Cocoa powder
2 tsps. baking powder
1 tsp. salt_
1_ tsp. vanilla extract_
_Pinch of cream of tartar
2 tsp. red food colouring
Icing
About 360 g full fat Philadelphia soft cheese ( 2 packets)
100g butter
70 g Xylitol, powdered (or to taste)
1 tsp. vanilla extract

Preparation:
Sponge:
All the ingredients should be at room temperature
Prepare two round baking trays (about 20 cm diameter). Line it with baking paper and grease the sides with butter. Preheat oven to 180C.
Sift ground almond, cocoa, baking powder and salt into a bowl. For sifting ground almond I use colander as a it’s rather difficult to do it with a standard sift.
In a separate bowl, using electric mixer, beat eggs yolks with butter until yellow and fluffy. Add xylitol, food colouring and vanilla extract and mix all together well.
In a large bowl whip egg whites with cream of tartar
Add 1/3 of whipped egg whites to the eggy mixture and using spatula fold it in as gently and slow as possible. Fold the whole mixture into remaining egg whites and again, fold it in as gently as possible.
Add half of mixed ground almond and fold it in gently. Add remaining flour and repeat folding in.
Pour the batter into the cake tins and bake for about 20 mins. Check with a skewer if the cake is baked (the skewer should come out clean). Let it cool down.
Frosting:
Briefly beat together cheese with butter. Add xylitol and vanilla extract. 
Cake assembly:
Use about ¼ of the frosting to sandwich the cake together and swirl the rest over the whole cake. Use can decorate it with some crumbles you cut from the top of the cake or like me with desiccated coconut. 
_


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Sohow much cheese to put in? the same amount as your would sweetener?


weigh out the walnuts...substitute that weight for the cheddar cheese...then you can add a little to the top of the scones...press it in...they will have a crispy cheesy top...and try to substitute some parmesan cheese for the sweetener...Vince it's all about tweaking things...experimenting a little...good luck.


----------



## Kaylz

I came across a quick and easy looking recipe for a low carb chocolate traybake that I quickly copied out this morning, will post it here after I've had my dinner and done the dishes  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I came across a quick and easy looking recipe for a low carb chocolate traybake that I quickly copied out this morning, will post it here after I've had my dinner and done the dishes  xx


OOh lovely Kaylz...looking forward to that..


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I came across a quick and easy looking recipe for a low carb chocolate traybake that I quickly copied out this morning, will post it here after I've had my dinner and done the dishes  xx


GOOD


----------



## Kaylz

Chocolate Traybake
Serves 12
Ingredients
3 large eggs
40g inulin
15g cocoa powder
36g coconut flour
1 tsp baking powder
70g dark chocolate (80% or higher)
1 tbsp coconut oil
Method
Preheat oven to 190c (170c fan) and grease an 8x11 inch baking tin
Separate eggs and whisk whites until stiff, in another bowl whisk yolks and sieve in cocoa, coconut flour and baking powder
gently and gradually fold in the egg whites
very slowly add small amounts of inulin and mix in gently
pour into prepared tin, smooth over and bake for around 18 minutes
transfer to a wire rack to cool, while cooling melt the chocolate and coconut oil together in the microwave stopping and stirring regularly until completely melted (@Vince_UK take note of stopping and stirring regularly ), pour evenly over the sponge and place in the fridge to allow chocolate to set

Place I took this from states nutrition per serving as - carbs - 2.4g, fat - 6.7g, protein - 3.2g, fibre - 4.2g and calories - 91


----------



## Maz2

Bubbsie said:


> Mazz you can get most of them online much cheaper...oddly enough I bought a lot of ingredients that are supplied by Bulk Powders from Amazon...they were slightly more expensive on Amazon but by the time I totted up the postage I saved money with Amazon using my prime membership...I'm posting recipes I have tried & tasted...made an odd teak here & there...I want to make sure it does taste good & does the job before we all buy goodness knows how many different products...so far I've made good use of what I have bought...enjoying the challenge of finding what we can eat...rather than worrying about what we can't eat.


Thanks for that Bubbsie. Will have a look.


----------



## Maz2

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Peeps
> Will have a look in ALDI today and Morrisons, LIDL is close also althoughI am not speaking to LIDL since they discontinued the Protein Rolls. I am in a BIG huff with them.


Yes - feel cross with them about that too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Chocolate Traybake
> Serves 12
> Ingredients
> 3 large eggs
> 40g inulin
> 15g cocoa powder
> 36g coconut flour
> 1 tsp baking powder
> 70g dark chocolate (80% or higher)
> 1 tbsp coconut oil
> Method
> Preheat oven to 190c (170c fan) and grease an 8x11 inch baking tin
> Separate eggs and whisk whites until stiff, in another bowl whisk yolks and sieve in cocoa, coconut flour and baking powder
> gently and gradually fold in the egg whites
> very slowly add small amounts of inulin and mix in gently
> pour into prepared tin, smooth over and bake for around 18 minutes
> transfer to a wire rack to cool, while cooling melt the chocolate and coconut oil together in the microwave stopping and stirring regularly until completely melted (@Vince_UK take note of stopping and stirring regularly ), pour evenly over the sponge and place in the fridge to allow chocolate to set
> 
> Place I took this from states nutrition per serving as - carbs - 2.4g, fat - 6.7g, protein - 3.2g, fibre - 4.2g and calories - 91


I have everything apart from blasted inulin Kaylz...I will make this traybake when I next have to order... first I need to clear some space for all these new ingredients...I'll definitely give it a go...thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Maz2 said:


> Thanks for that Bubbsie. Will have a look.


Always worth comparing the prices Maz...Bulk Powders often have really good sales offers mainly on the Bank Holidays/weekends...keep a look out for them.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I have everything apart from blasted inulin Kaylz...I will make this traybake when I next have to order... first I need to clear some space for all these new ingredients...I'll definitely give it a go...thanks.


You could just replace the inulin with sweetener.  You wouldn't need nearly as much though.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am going to try some more scones today but this time add shredded cheddar, sort of cheese scone. Will I still need to use the sweetener?


You could try some dried fruit Vince...then keep the sugar in it...have them with some cheese...one of my favourites when I lived in London was bun & cheese...a Jamaican friend introduced me to it...a sweet fruit bread that you ate with a slice of cheese...it was fabulous...I miss that so much.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> You could just replace the inulin with sweetener.  You wouldn't need nearly as much though.


Yes good idea Mark...do you know what the ratios are...I thought the inulin was to 'bulk' it up...not just to sweeten it...clearly I need to do a bit more research


----------



## Mark Parrott

My tortillas for lunch were a bit of a disaster.  I did a slightly different recipe as I had ran out of oat flour (no oats either) & replaced it with coconut flour.  I also used less gluten, but they ended up a bit crumbly & went hard when fried.  I made 4, so tried not frying the last 2 for as long & they remained flexible but tasted like raw pastry.  Think I'll stick to the original recipe.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Yes good idea Mark...do you know what the ratios are...I thought the inulin was to 'bulk' it up...not just to sweeten it...clearly I need to do a bit more research


Yeah, you may need to add more of something else.


----------



## Kaylz

Remember if you add more flour you'll need more eggs, could try with a bit more cocoa powder don't know if that would help, any idea @Mark Parrott xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Remember if you add more flour you'll need more eggs, could try with a bit more cocoa powder don't know if that would help, any idea @Mark Parrott xx


If adding extra coconut flour, you will need extra moisture, so I would probably add extra cocoa instead.  Too many eggs could make it a bit too eggy.  Even adding a bit of water may help.


----------



## Vince_UK

My food cupboards are now full of weird and wonderfully named foodstuffs. half of which I have never even heard of. They sound like the chemicals a mad scientist would use. Psyllium Husks, whatever they are, Xylitol, sounds like a bloody explosive compound.
Guess I will have to use them.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Chocolate Traybake
> Serves 12
> Ingredients
> 3 large eggs
> 40g inulin
> 15g cocoa powder
> 36g coconut flour
> 1 tsp baking powder
> 70g dark chocolate (80% or higher)
> 1 tbsp coconut oil
> Method
> Preheat oven to 190c (170c fan) and grease an 8x11 inch baking tin
> Separate eggs and whisk whites until stiff, in another bowl whisk yolks and sieve in cocoa, coconut flour and baking powder
> gently and gradually fold in the egg whites
> very slowly add small amounts of inulin and mix in gently
> pour into prepared tin, smooth over and bake for around 18 minutes
> transfer to a wire rack to cool, while cooling melt the chocolate and coconut oil together in the microwave stopping and stirring regularly until completely melted (@Vince_UK take note of stopping and stirring regularly ), pour evenly over the sponge and place in the fridge to allow chocolate to set
> 
> Place I took this from states nutrition per serving as - carbs - 2.4g, fat - 6.7g, protein - 3.2g, fibre - 4.2g and calories - 91


Define "stirring regularly "


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> If adding extra coconut flour, you will need extra moisture, so I would probably add extra cocoa instead.  Too many eggs could make it a bit too eggy.  Even adding a bit of water may help.


? why have you quoted what I said and basically say the same thing? lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> My food cupboards are now full of weird and wonderfully named foodstuffs. half of which I have never even heard of. They sound like the chemicals a mad scientist would use. Psyllium Husks, whatever they are, Xylitol, sounds like a bloody explosive compound.
> Guess I will have to use them.


Making me laugh Vince...hope you got yourself a good 'pinny' and a decent oven glove


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> ? why have you quoted what I said and basically say the same thing? lol xx


Errr....because you came up with the best answer?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> My food cupboards are now full of weird and wonderfully named foodstuffs. half of which I have never even heard of. They sound like the chemicals a mad scientist would use. Psyllium Husks, whatever they are, Xylitol, sounds like a bloody explosive compound.
> Guess I will have to use them.


Despite it's chemical sounding name, Xylotol is a plant based sweetener.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Making me laugh Vince...hope you got yourself a good 'pinny' and a decent oven glove


Have both, still in their wrappers after 15 years lol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Have both, still in their wrappers after 15 years lol.


Take them out of the wrappers Vince...put them on...a selfie perhaps?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Take them out of the wrappers Vince...put them on...a selfie perhaps?


That would just totally ruin my street cred.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> That would just totally ruin my street cred.


Street Cred Vince...what on earth makes you believe you have street cred...ooh you are making me laugh so much Vince...a real tonic today


----------



## Vince_UK

That's ALL you're getting 


Bubbsie said:


> Take them out of the wrappers Vince...put them on...a selfie perhaps?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> That's ALL you're getting
> 
> View attachment 9000


Oh dear Vince...I despair of you...that's not the right attitude...I bet that stuff you bought will still be in their wrappers when you get back from Shanghai at Christmas.


----------



## Vince_UK

Making some Carbophobia low carb bread this morning. Will make rolls. OK OK OK I bought the mix online BUT I still have to mix it and knead it and bake it and follow instructions.
Will try cheese scones later this morning..


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Making some Carbophobia low carb bread this morning. Will make rolls. OK OK OK I bought the mix online BUT I still have to mix it and knead it and bake it and follow instructions.
> Will try cheese scones later this morning..
> View attachment 9001


Its a start Vince...likely an expensive one...did you have to take out a mortgage to buy that...be interesting to see how it tastes...what the texture is like...are you making it now?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Its a start Vince...likely an expensive one...did you have to take out a mortgage to buy that...be interesting to see how it tastes...what the texture is like...are you making it now?


Yes , expensive. £3.99
Doing it now waiting for the dough to rise lol
No idea when it is classed as "risen"
couple of hours?
Probably be like lead lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Yes , expensive. £3.99
> Doing it now waiting for the dough to rise lol
> No idea when it is classed as "risen"
> couple of hours?
> Probably be like lead lol


Blimey...how many loaves does it make...it should say how long to 'prove'...if it doesn't I'd leave it for a couple of hours...somewhere warm & cover it with some cling film...or a slightly damp tea towel...good luck...it should be fine.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Yes , expensive. £3.99
> Doing it now waiting for the dough to rise lol
> No idea when it is classed as "risen"
> couple of hours?
> Probably be like lead lol


All joking aside Vince it's good to see you making your own bread...pre-prepared or not...once you've done this one possibly one from scratch?...I'm so enjoying making my own bread...who needs LIDL protein rolls?


----------



## Vince_UK

Cling film ? do you think I possess cling film ? lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> All joking aside Vince it's good to see you making your own bread...pre-prepared or not...once you've done this one possibly one from scratch?...I'm so enjoying making my own bread...who needs LIDL protein rolls?


I NEED LIDL save all this baking lark


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Yes , expensive. £3.99
> Doing it now waiting for the dough to rise lol
> No idea when it is classed as "risen"
> couple of hours?
> Probably be like lead lol


It says when it has doubled in size!! lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I NEED LIDL save all this baking lark


Vince you don't...after this one make things easy for yourself...try the bran bread...all the ingredients in the bowl...mix them together...prove for forty minutes...then 35 minutes in the oven...either a loaf tin...or large muffin tray...low carb bread or low carb rolls/muffins...it couldn't be simpler.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> It says when it has doubled in size!! lol xx


Well spotted Kaylz...if only he'd read the instructions.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Well spotted Kaylz...if only he'd read the instructions.


If there's one thing I've learned it's men NEVER read instructions!! haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Doing bacon and egg now on Hovis low carb bread in the electric griddle i bought just for bacon lol. Does that count as cooking?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> If there's one thing I've learned it's men NEVER read instructions!! haha xx


I'm sure he will from now on Kaylz.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Doing bacon and egg now on Hovis low carb bread in the electric griddle i bought just for bacon lol. Does that count as cooking?
> View attachment 9002 View attachment 9003


That's brilliant Vince...from low carb baking to no carbs cooking...until you make the sandwich of course...I could do with a good bacon sandwich right now...with just a touch of 'rocking horse'.


----------



## Vince_UK

Low Carb?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Low Carb?
> View attachment 9004


Still no carb Vince until the bread goes in.


----------



## Vince_UK

Breakfast is served


----------



## Vince_UK

This doesn't look to be rising lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Cheese scones now using cheese instead of sweetener
lol
I do not believe I am actually doing this


----------



## Sally W

M


Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Peeps
> Will have a look in ALDI today and Morrisons, LIDL is close also althoughI am not speaking to LIDL since they discontinued the Protein Rolls. I am in a BIG huff with them.


Me too Vince! Glad to see you baking.....result


----------



## Sally W

@Benny G,@Kaylz,@Bubbsie  Can I ask you all a favour please? Seen loads os lovely recipes on here for truffles, traybakes and things but I’ve not signed on for a few days and they’re amongst this large thread. Would
you mind pasting them onto ihe recipe thread please or they’ll disappear.....thanks muchly:):);)


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> @Benny G;@kaylz;@bubbsie. Can I ask you all a favour please? Seen loads os lovely recipes on here for truffles, traybakes and things but I’ve not signed on for a few days and they’re amongst this large thread. Wouldn you mind pasting them onto ihe recipe thread please or they’ll disappear.....thanks muchly


Good Idea Sally


----------



## Vince_UK

Cheese scones. I only made 6 this time decent sized ones. I think 10 are far to small.
No exploding butter either


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> This doesn't look to be rising lol


Vince did you put it somewhere warm?...then cover it...I usually put mine in the warming oven & cover it with a tea towel...try that now...then check it in an hour...it could be a slow riser...cheese scones now...no...I can't believe you're doing it...well done...can't wait to hear the results...just sort out the bread...I'm sure it will be fine with a little more time & some warmth.


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> @Benny G,@Kaylz,@Bubbsie  Can I ask you all a favour please? Seen loads os lovely recipes on here for truffles, traybakes and things but I’ve not signed on for a few days and they’re amongst this large thread. Would
> you mind pasting them onto ihe recipe thread please or they’ll disappear.....thanks muchly:):);)


Been doing that Sally...just not up to speed yet...distracted by Vinces's baking prowess...will do.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Cheese scones. I only made 6 this time decent sized ones. I think 10 are far to small.
> No exploding butter either
> View attachment 9006


Well done Vince...now the best part...the tasting with some butter & more cheese perhaps?


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> Been doing that Sally...just not up to speed yet...distracted by Vinces's baking prowess...will do.


Yes thanks I’ve noticed you are & didn’t mean to pester. There were a few more folk too so hoping they’ll repost them too, Much appreciated!


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> Cheese scones. I only made 6 this time decent sized ones. I think 10 are far to small.
> No exploding butter either
> View attachment 9006


Which recipe is this @Vince_UK ?


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Yes thanks I’ve noticed you are & didn’t mean to pester. There were a few more folk too so hoping they’ll repost them too, Much appreciated!


Not pestering in the slightest Sally...I think it's great we're finding alternatives to shop bought low carb & cakes...particularly after the LIDL roll fiasco...looking forward to the contributions from other members...good idea Sally.


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> Which recipe is this @Vince_UK ?


Walnut scones  minus sweetener and including Cheese Sally


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Which recipe is this @Vince_UK ?[/QUOTE
> 
> @Sally W


@Sally W 

copied to the recipe section Sally
GROUND ALMOND & WALNUT SCONES
10 Servings
Per 51g Serving
252 kcal
3g Carbohydrate
4g Fibre
23g Saturated fat
50mg Sodium



Ingredients

250g Ground almonds

2 Teaspoons baking powder

100g Walnut OR pecan pieces

50g Butter

1 Egg (Beaten)

50g Sweetener - Stevia; Truvia; Xylitol or Erythritol

Pinch salt



Method

1. Mix the dry ingredients

2. Melt the butter and add to dry ingredients

3. Add sufficient beaten egg until a dough is formed

4. Portion into 10 scones

5. Place on a baking tray and cook in moderately hot oven (180°C) for approximately 20 minutes



NB. The recipe can be adapted by adding a small amount of cocoa powder to make chocolate scones[/QUOTE]​


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Walnut scones  minus sweetener and including Cheese Sally


Vince I've put this in the recipe section and cut & pasted a copy for Sally...have you eaten any yet?


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, I wouldn't say this was either a 100% success or 100% failure.
Made 6 rolls which are far to small and1 small loaf thingy.
It is edible but to much effort involved for the results.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince I've put this in the recipe section and cut & pasted a copy for Sally...have you eaten any yet?


Not yet


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Not yet


I'm starving now Vince...been exercising...looking at that bacon & the scones...what's wrong with you man...get stuck in!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I'm starving now Vince...been exercising...looking at that bacon & the scones...what's wrong with you man...get stuck in!


Will try a scone at lunchtime with some Stilton


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well, I wouldn't say this was either a 100% success or 100% failure.
> Made 6 rolls which are far to small and1 small loaf thingy.
> It is edible but to much effort involved for the results.
> View attachment 9007 View attachment 9008 View attachment 9009 View attachment 9010


Vince that looks okay...and as long as it's edible doesn't matter what it looks like...the rolls look fine too...first attempt...don't let it put you off...there are other breads that don't need as much proving...don't need any kneading...a short prove...then the oven...you have to try again...I think you're doing really well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Will try a scone at lunchtime with some Stilton


OOh that's cruel Vince...would love some stilton with anything!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince that looks okay...and as long as it's edible doesn't matter what it looks like...the rolls look fine too...first attempt...don't let it put you off...there are other breads that don't need as much proving...don't need any kneading...a short prove...then the oven...you have to try again...I think you're doing really well.


Thanks Bubbsie
I can buy Morrisons Protein bread for 80p per loaf and freeze it lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Bubbsie
> I can buy Morrisons Protein bread for 80p per loaf and freeze it lol


Its not the same Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Its not the same Vince.


LOL Easier I have always been an advocate of motion economy.


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Bubbsie
> I can buy Morrisons Protein bread for 80p per loaf and freeze it lol


I looked for that In Morrisons yesterday and couldn’t find it Vince, they had pumpernickel rolls that looked quite dense but no nutritional info on


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> I looked for that In Morrisons yesterday and couldn’t find it Vince, they had pumpernickel rolls that looked quite dense but no nutritional info on


There is either the Morrisons Protein Sally which mine here sells quite a lot of and the Hovis Lower carb, a little more expensive but just as good. Morrisons Protein 80p per loaf 16 slices excluding crusts. I seperate then into 2 slice bundles and freeze them and it lasts 6 days, The crusts I either have 1 individually of bin them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> LOL Easier I have always been an advocate of motion economy.


Is that a euphemism for 'Lazy'...just asking is all.


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> Walnut scones  minus sweetener and including Cheese Sally





Vince_UK said:


> There is either the Morrisons Protein Sally which mine here sells quite a lot of and the Hovis Lower carb, a little more expensive but just as good. Morrisons Protein 80p per loaf 16 slices excluding crusts. I seperate then into 2 slice bundles and freeze them and it lasts 6 days, The crusts I either have 1 individually of bin them.


ill check it out Vince thanks. I’m a bit fussy with chemicals which is why I loved the lidl rolls (like you still not forgiven them)


----------



## Vince_UK

Lunch
Low carb roll a little chewy so will not be doing that again but stil quite niceish. My OWN cheese scone was actually nice and a small chunk of Stilton. Plenty of butter of course.....


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Is that a euphemism for 'Lazy'...just asking is all.


Yeah and having to clean the ruddy mess up after like WASH BOWLS ETC...


----------



## Vince_UK

I quite like the Cheese variety of scones though, will be doing them again for sure.


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> ill check it out Vince thanks. I’m a bit fussy with chemicals which is why I loved the lidl rolls (like you still not forgiven them)


I will NEVER forgiven them. I will have it carved on my tombstone. "Here Lies Vince Smith. He Died Lidl Protein Rolless"


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> Lunch
> Low carb roll a little chewy so will not be doing that again but stil quite niceish. My OWN cheese scone was actually nice and a small chunk of Stilton. Plenty of butter of course.....
> View attachment 9011


How much butter Vince!?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I quite like the Cheese variety of scones though, will be doing them again for sure.


Vince put your recipe up...how much cheese...what sort...you're  a baker now...share your prowess.


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> I will NEVER forgiven them. I will have it carved on my tombstone. "Here Lies Vince Smith. He Died Lidl Protein Rolless"


Vince you couldn’t have picked a better day to make me smile. Thanks!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I will NEVER forgiven them. I will have it carved on my tombstone. "Here Lies Vince Smith. He Died Lidl Protein Rolless"


Vince I think you need counselling or a holiday...possibly both...the LIDL rolls have gone...face it...you can't grieve for a bloody roll.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I quite like the Cheese variety of scones though, will be doing them again for sure.


They looked good...I'd eat them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Yeah and having to clean the ruddy mess up after like WASH BOWLS ETC...


Oh yes forgot you've left your housekeeper in Shanghai.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> They looked good...I'd eat them.


Sell you some to supplement my meagre pension


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince I think you need counselling or a holiday...possibly both...the LIDL rolls have gone...face it...you can't grieve for a bloody roll.


You can and I AM


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> How much butter Vince!?


Buckets lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince put your recipe up...how much cheese...what sort...you're  a baker now...share your prowess.


Just the walnut scone one minus the walnuts and the sweetener and approx 50g shredded mature cheddar from ALDI. Could put 100gr cheddar in.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You can and I AM


Making me laugh Vince...and laughing is carb free...yay...double bonus.


----------



## Vince_UK

Interesting in the news this morning.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-44368601


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Interesting in the news this morning.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-44368601


Interesting Vince...I might watch that later.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Benny G 
Benny in one of your posts a while back you said that Avocado with lemon went very nicely with a steak.
Sounds very interesting combination and I would like to try it.
May I ask please, how do you prepare that?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> @Benny G
> Benny in one of your posts a while back you said that Avocado with lemon went very nicely with a steak.
> Sounds very interesting combination and I would like to try it.
> May I ask please, how do you prepare that?


Vince...you can't sully the baking thread with talk of the ubiquitous avocado...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww… it'll be olives next.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...you can't sully the baking thread with talk of the ubiquitous avocado...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww… it'll be olives next.


Got some


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Got some


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Bubbsie

Confession time...yesterday I made some of @Mark Parrott 's tortilla nachos recipe...they came out fairly dark but tasted okay...just realised I used half a cup of glucomannan instead of vital wheat gluten...oops...I hope I didn't put any one off they were very dark...needless to say I will be trying the recipe again today...with ALL the right ingredients.


----------



## Vince_UK

Benny G said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Good morning Vince, it looks like you are enjoying your kitchen duties and getting your hands dirty. I like the look of the rock cakes and will have to try making them myself.
> I was looking to see if I had a photo of steak and Avocado, but couldn't find one. (I often take photos of meals to remind myself of attempts that worked or went awry)
> Steak, grilled to within an inch of its life, avocado, mashed with garlic and spring onion, lemon and or lime to taste. Maybe red peppers and tomatoes (roasted or raw) with green veg or salad.



Thanks Benny.
Enjoying kitchen duties not quite how I would describe it lol. The rock cakes with cheese are suprisingly nice and I prefer them to the sweet version.
I like my steaks rare if not blue and I have some large avocados here will try that tonight. Will get some spring onions from mMorrisons later when I got to pick up my Amazon deliveries.
Thanks for replying Benny, appreciate it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Benny.
> Enjoying kitchen duties not quite how I would describe it lol. The rock cakes with cheese are suprisingly nice and I prefer them to the sweet version.
> I like my steaks rare if not blue and I have some large avocados here will try that tonight. Will get some spring onions from mMorrisons later when I got to pick up my Amazon deliveries.
> Thanks for replying Benny, appreciate it.


See what you've done now Vince...started an avocado rush...there will be a shortage...the prices will go up & its all your fault.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> See what you've done now Vince...started an avocado rush...there will be a shortage...the prices will go up & its all your fault.


GOOD


----------



## Sally W

Kaylz said:


> Chocolate Traybake
> Serves 12
> Ingredients
> 3 large eggs
> 40g inulin
> 15g cocoa powder
> 36g coconut flour
> 1 tsp baking powder
> 70g dark chocolate (80% or higher)
> 1 tbsp coconut oil
> Method
> Preheat oven to 190c (170c fan) and grease an 8x11 inch baking tin
> Separate eggs and whisk whites until stiff, in another bowl whisk yolks and sieve in cocoa, coconut flour and baking powder
> gently and gradually fold in the egg whites
> very slowly add small amounts of inulin and mix in gently
> pour into prepared tin, smooth over and bake for around 18 minutes
> transfer to a wire rack to cool, while cooling melt the chocolate and coconut oil together in the microwave stopping and stirring regularly until completely melted (@Vince_UK take note of stopping and stirring regularly ), pour evenly over the sponge and place in the fridge to allow chocolate to set
> 
> Place I took this from states nutrition per serving as - carbs - 2.4g, fat - 6.7g, protein - 3.2g, fibre - 4.2g and calories - 91


@Kaylz which website did you get this from please? I need to bookmark it and have given up asking reposting onto recipe page


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> Making some Carbophobia low carb bread this morning. Will make rolls. OK OK OK I bought the mix online BUT I still have to mix it and knead it and bake it and follow instructions.
> Will try cheese scones later this morning..
> View attachment 9001


 this looks expensive Vince....how much is it with postage?


----------



## Kaylz

Sally W said:


> @Kaylz which website did you get this from please? I need to bookmark it and have given up asking reposting onto recipe page


Sorry Sally I'm afraid I cant remember and I've deleted the bookmark, if using a laptop or whatever why not just copy the text and paste and save it as a document? or quickly jot it down, that's what I've been doing with the ones that take my interest xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> this looks expensive Vince....how much is it with postage?


I bought a few things Sally including low carb rolls. It was arounnd £4.90


----------



## Vince_UK

Well I have to say these low carb cheese scones are really very nice and also they do not dry out and are much more moist than the sweet ones. Just like the real McCoy.
Defo going to make more of these next week.


----------



## Maz2

Bubbsie said:


> Benny these rolls are a doddle to make...all the ingredients are mixed in one go...there is no kneading...just mix & pour into the baking tins/trays...prove for forty minutes...then into the oven 20 mins at 190c...they're ready...as I have said before the hardest part is getting the ingredients...I have to have bread...these are a great substitute for the LIDL rolls that are no longer made...if you miss bread...give these a go...easy peasy. honest...at 4.7g of carbs each perfect for me & those of us low carbing.


Just going through all this thread Bubbsie.  These sounds lovely.  Must give them a try.  I have been a bit lazy with cooking since the sun came out almost permanently!! so must get back to it.  I have never enjoyed my food so much since I joined this Forum,


----------



## Vince_UK

Maz2 said:


> I have never enjoyed my food so much since I joined this Forum,


I am exactly the same Maz. Eating much better and thoroughly enjoying the food I eat.


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> I bought a few things Sally including low carb rolls. It was arounnd £4.90


Which website Vince and what was the carbo something flour called please? Lovely to see you baking. I’m very impressed


----------



## Bubbsie

Maz2 said:


> Just going through all this thread Bubbsie.  These sounds lovely.  Must give them a try.  I have been a bit lazy with cooking since the sun came out almost permanently!! so must get back to it.  I have never enjoyed my food so much since I joined this Forum,


I particularly like these because all the ingredients are put in the mixing bowl together...then just a good mix...no kneading...prove for forty minutes...shove it in the oven...I made one on Monday...still have some left...you can make it in a loaf tin & slice it...about 15 slices...or in the large muffin tray when the muffins are done I slice them up into three...the perfect size to take a beef burger...as easy as they are I'm not sure I'll ever convince Vince to make them


----------



## Sally W

Kaylz said:


> Sorry Sally I'm afraid I cant remember and I've deleted the bookmark, if using a laptop or whatever why not just copy the text and paste and save it as a document? or quickly jot it down, that's what I've been doing with the ones that take my interest xx


It’s just a hassle on IPad to do this, Thing is all these recipes are getting lost in the thread. I don’t understand why it’s so hard to post in recipe folder where everyone can see them


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> It’s just a hassle on IPad to do this, Thing is all these recipes are getting lost in the thread. I don’t understand why it’s so hard to post in recipe folder where everyone can see them


I have posted all the recipes I've posted here in the recipe section Sally I think...I do prefer to post in the low carb baking thread here as it's specifically for baking plus there's space for photographs & some commentary...I think most of the ones you've asked for (from me) have been posted there...if you have missed out on some let me know and I'll post them there for you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well I have to say these low carb cheese scones are really very nice and also they do not dry out and are much more moist than the sweet ones. Just like the real McCoy.
> Defo going to make more of these next week.


Good Vince...I'm definitely going to give them a try based on that recommendation.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Confession time...yesterday I made some of @Mark Parrott 's tortilla nachos recipe...they came out fairly dark but tasted okay...just realised I used half a cup of glucomannan instead of vital wheat gluten...oops...I hope I didn't put any one off they were very dark...needless to say I will be trying the recipe again today...with ALL the right ingredients.


Oh you silly bugger!  Have you not labelled your jars?


----------



## Maz2

Bubbsie said:


> Making me laugh Vince...hope you got yourself a good 'pinny' and a decent oven glove


Gosh, that made me laugh.


----------



## Bubbsie

Maz2 said:


> Gosh, that made me laugh.


He has got them Maz...I asked for a selfie of his kitchen ensemble/outfit...he sent a photo of his oven glove hanging on the door handle of the oven...that's not the right attitude now is it.


----------



## Maz2

Vince_UK said:


> Interesting in the news this morning.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-44368601


Have this set to record.  Glad to see that report.  Sounds like the programme could be interesting,


----------



## Maz2

Bubbsie said:


> He has got them Maz...I asked for a selfie of his kitchen ensemble/outfit...he sent a photo of his oven glove hanging on the door handle of the oven...that's not the right attitude now is it.


He made me smile about the zylitol sounding like an explosive too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Maz2 said:


> He made me smile about the zylitol sounding like an explosive too.


Not to mention erythritol...or glucomannan...what about vital wheat gluten...they do sound sinister.


----------



## Kaylz

Sally W said:


> It’s just a hassle on IPad to do this, Thing is all these recipes are getting lost in the thread. I don’t understand why it’s so hard to post in recipe folder where everyone can see them


Sorry I didn't have time to, I was on this thread at the time and busy doing other things so jotted it down here for folk, why not just bookmark the page of the thread it's on then it wont be too hard to find, everybody compromises in some way x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I have posted all the recipes I've posted here in the recipe section Sally I think...I do prefer to post in the low carb baking thread here as it's specifically for baking plus there's space for photographs & some commentary...I think most of the ones you've asked for (from me) have been posted there...if you have missed out on some let me know and I'll post them there for you.


Yes I too have taken extra time to post recipes there specifically asked for but we all have our own things to be doing too so keeping them here is a good thing imo, especially as posting every recipe by itself would clog up the 'new posts' area where someone may get bored of seeing all of them and stop looking then they could miss some important information or a genuine plea for help, advice etc xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh you silly bugger!  Have you not labelled your jars?


Jars??? Labels??? 
wots ahll this teckie stuff like man?
Ah divint nah, ye lot mak things so complicated.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> I have posted all the recipes I've posted here in the recipe section Sally I think...I do prefer to post in the low carb baking thread here as it's specifically for baking plus there's space for photographs & some commentary...I think most of the ones you've asked for (from me) have been posted there...if you have missed out on some let me know and I'll post them there for you.


 Yes thanks Bubbsie, I’ve seen and know you have & much appreciated.  Not everyone does though which takes a while to scroll through


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Jars??? Labels???
> wots ahll this teckie stuff like man?
> Ah divint nah, ye lot mak things so complicated.


Sorry Vince.  I should have kept it simple for you beginners.  How about a glass receptacle with a visual recognition system.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry Vince.  I should have kept it simple for you beginners.  How about a glass receptacle with a visual recognition system.


Now I know what you are talking about


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Sally a lot of the things I have a go at making are either based on recipes by @Bubbsie or @Mark Parrott or are experimental pieces. If you want a recipe for anything I have made describe it and I shall do my best to post it for you.


Love that description 'experimental pieces' Benny...many of my recipes are 'borrrowed' from @Marsbartoastie or @Mark Parrott … with a little bit of tweaking here & there...I think I have posted most of them in the recipe section


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh you silly bugger!  Have you not labelled your jars?


Simple answer no...although I did print out labels just forgot to put them on...working this morning...will do it later if I can remember what is what...just have to distinguish between my soya flour & the vital wheat gluten...help.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Jars??? Labels???
> wots ahll this teckie stuff like man?
> Ah divint nah, ye lot mak things so complicated.


Exactly Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Going to make some more cheese scones this morning, I am really into them lol.. WIl put more cheese in this time me thinks


----------



## Sally W

Benny G said:


> Sally a lot of the things I have a go at making are either based on recipes by @Bubbsie or @Mark Parrott or are experimental pieces. If you want a recipe for anything I have made describe it and I shall do my best to post it for you.


 I love that description of experimental too Benny. Your photos look amazing. Thanks:I can’t remember them all now as have been scrolling through all of the pages (no offence intended)


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've improved my tortilla recipe.  This is the new recipe
1/4 cup rye flour
1/2 cup soya flour
1/4 cup vital wheat gluten
1/2 tsp salt
mixed herbs
water

Mix all dry ingredients together & gradually add water until a dough forms.  Split dough into 2 or 3 balls & roll out into circular tortillas as thin as possible.
Fry on a medium heat for around 5 mins per side.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I've improved my tortilla recipe.  This is the new recipe
> 1/4 cup rye flour
> 1/2 cup soya flour
> 1/4 cup vital wheat gluten
> 1/2 tsp salt
> mixed herbs
> water
> 
> Mix all dry ingredients together & gradually add water until a dough forms.  Split dough into 2 or 3 balls & roll out into circular tortillas as thin as possible.
> Fry on a medium heat for around 5 mins per side.


Mark Parrott I haven't got any rye flour!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Mark Parrott I haven't got any rye flour!!!!!!!


Other flours do seem to work, just thought this one was the most realistic & it didn't got rock hard when fried.  Carbs work out as 13.7g each (large) or 9.1g each (medium).


----------



## Vince_UK

Making some more cheese low carb scones lol
I DON"T BELIEVE IT


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Making some more cheese low carb scones lol
> I DON"T BELIEVE IT


Vince you're a baker.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince you're a baker.


We wil see lol


----------



## Vince_UK

I used more butter this time and more cheese.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I used more butter this time and more cheese.


Ohhh cant beat loads of butter AND cheese!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

They really smell terrific when they are in the oven, the aroma of roasting almonds lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> They really smell terrific when they are in the oven, the aroma of roasting almonds lol


I'll bet they do, I wouldn't even want the oven on at the moment though, fat too hot and with a certain someone not believing in opening a window I'd melt!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I used more butter this time and more cheese.


Stoppppppppppppppppppppppppppp...I'm really hungry now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They really smell terrific when they are in the oven, the aroma of roasting almonds lol


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Vince_UK

Done


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Done
> View attachment 9020


YUM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> YUM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


>


Well jealous!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Well jealous!!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


>


Hey that's not very nice, I'd love to be able to try them xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Hey that's not very nice, I'd love to be able to try them xx


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Making some more cheese low carb scones lol
> I DON"T BELIEVE IT


Have you got a recipe vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Have you got a recipe vince


Hold on Carol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Done
> View attachment 9020


ooh they look better than the last ones...mind you we didn't see the cheese scones before...only the walnut rock cakes...are there any left?


----------



## Vince_UK

*GROUND ALMOND & WALNUT SCONES *

10 Servings
*Per 51g Serving *
252 kcal
3g Carbohydrate
4g Fibre
23g Saturated fat
50mg Sodium

*Ingredients*
250g Ground almonds
2 Teaspoons baking powder
100g Walnut OR pecan pieces *I do not include these for the Cheese variety I put aprox 125 gr shredded chesire cheese in lieu*
50g Butter
1 Egg (Beaten)
50g Sweetener - Stevia; Truvia; Xylitol or Erythritol* I do not include this either for the cheese ones.*
Pinch salt

*Method*
1. Mix the dry ingredients
2. Melt the butter and add to dry ingredients
3. Add sufficient beaten egg until a dough is formed
4. Portion into 10 scones
5. Place on a baking tray and cook in moderately hot oven (180°C) for approximately 20 minutes


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> ooh they look better than the last ones...mind you we didn't see the cheese scones before...only the walnut rock cakes...are there any left?


yes lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> *GROUND ALMOND & WALNUT SCONES *
> 
> 10 Servings
> *Per 51g Serving *
> 252 kcal
> 3g Carbohydrate
> 4g Fibre
> 23g Saturated fat
> 50mg Sodium
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 250g Ground almonds
> 2 Teaspoons baking powder
> 100g Walnut OR pecan pieces *I do not include these for the Cheese variety I put aprox 125 gr shredded chesire cheese in lieu*
> 50g Butter
> 1 Egg (Beaten)
> 50g Sweetener - Stevia; Truvia; Xylitol or Erythritol* I do not include this either for the cheese ones.*
> Pinch salt
> 
> *Method*
> 1. Mix the dry ingredients
> 2. Melt the butter and add to dry ingredients
> 3. Add sufficient beaten egg until a dough is formed
> 4. Portion into 10 scones
> 5. Place on a baking tray and cook in moderately hot oven (180°C) for approximately 20 minutes


Well look at you Vince...your own recipe...you are now officially a baker.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> *GROUND ALMOND & WALNUT SCONES *
> 
> 10 Servings
> *Per 51g Serving *
> 252 kcal
> 3g Carbohydrate
> 4g Fibre
> 23g Saturated fat
> 50mg Sodium
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 250g Ground almonds
> 2 Teaspoons baking powder
> 100g Walnut OR pecan pieces *I do not include these for the Cheese variety I put aprox 125 gr shredded chesire cheese in lieu*
> 50g Butter
> 1 Egg (Beaten)
> 50g Sweetener - Stevia; Truvia; Xylitol or Erythritol* I do not include this either for the cheese ones.*
> Pinch salt
> 
> *Method*
> 1. Mix the dry ingredients
> 2. Melt the butter and add to dry ingredients
> 3. Add sufficient beaten egg until a dough is formed
> 4. Portion into 10 scones
> 5. Place on a baking tray and cook in moderately hot oven (180°C) for approximately 20 minutes


Will try this on Saturday mmm. Thanks vince.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Stevia; Truvia; Xylitol or Erythritol


Don't these all have a different ratio from sugar regarding sweetness? I mean like say 1 was so many grams to the equivalent of sugar I'm sure the others are different so may need adjusting? xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Don't these all have a different ratio from sugar regarding sweetness? I mean like say 1 was so many grams to the equivalent of sugar I'm sure the others are different so may need adjusting? xx


Stevia is something like 3 times sweeter than sugar.  Not sure about Truvia.  The others are 1:1 ratio.


----------



## Sally W

@Kaylz Truvia needs to be used in quantities of a third of sugar


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Will try this on Saturday mmm. Thanks vince.


I'm doing those today Carol...if I hadn't gone back out to work last night I'd have some in the oven now...I'm starving.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Stevia is something like 3 times sweeter than sugar.  Not sure about Truvia.  The others are 1:1 ratio.


Mark like @Sally W says I think they are exactly the same.


----------



## Bubbsie

T


Benny G said:


> They look delicious.


They do benny & all Vince's creation...I'm waiting for his next baking innovation...impressed.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> Mark like @Sally W says I think they are exactly the same.


Sorry no truvia and stevia are a lot sweeter. xylitol is equal to sugar though


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> T
> 
> They do benny & all Vince's creation...I'm waiting for his next baking innovation...impressed.


Does opening a tin of Baked Beans count?


----------



## Vince_UK

Benny G said:


> They look delicious.


Thanks Benny, they are lol and additional butter makes the less dry.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Does opening a tin of Baked Beans count?


If you put them in the oven...then into cake cases...yes it does Vince


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Sorry no truvia and stevia are a lot sweeter. xylitol is equal to sugar though


No...yes...erm... what I meant to say was that Stevia & Truvia are exactly the same and you have to reduce the quantities of both...out to work last night Sally...so still not awake yet.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> I can attest to this fact. The proof is in the pudding, or rather was in the macaroons that I made with a 1 to 1 substitution of xylitol with truvia. The result was so sweet my taste buds exploded. I covered the macaroons in very dark chocolate for a satisfying result.


But did you manage to eat them all Benny?


----------



## Bubbsie

Just proving some bran bread burger buns...I used the bran bread recipe this will make six decent sized buns in an extra large muffin tray.

_Ingredients (make about 15 slices):
3 eggs
8 tbsp. oat bran
16 tbsp. wheat bran
10 tbsp. whey protein powder (natural, no added flavour)
5 tbsp. greek style yogurt...I*  substituted the Greek yoghurt for four Laughing Cow Cheese triangles (which are lower in carbs than the Greek yoghurt I normally use) & 2 tbs of olive oil*
12g dry yeast
5 tbsp. warm water...*I increased this to ten tbs of warm water you want a fairly wet mixture*
tsp. salt
half a tsp of garlic puree & a sprinkling of provencal herbs_

_Preparation:_
L_ine little baking form (19cm long and 8 cm wide) with baking paper.
In a large bowl mix all the ingredients.
Pour the mixture into the baking form and cover with tea towel...Leave in a warm place for about 40 minutes to rise.
Bake for 10 minutes at 200C and then for 15 minutes at 190C.
Let it cool down a bit before slicing.

*These are burger buns made in a jumbo size muffin tray (silicone) then sliced sideways into three...just the right size for a burger...some cheese & salad.*_


----------



## Bubbsie

Burger buns in the oven...got a good rise in proving them despite the change in ingredients...so I should know in approximately 20 minutes of so if it works...they smell so good...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Cheese Burger with roasted mushrooms for lunch...this is with the recipe I have just posted above.

 

 

Delicious...even if I do say so myself.


----------



## Kaylz

Ohh @Bubbsie that does look VERY tasty!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Ohh @Bubbsie that does look VERY tasty!!  xx


Kaylz I so enjoyed it...I miss bread & rolls so much...with the demise of the LIDL protein roll I had to have something to replace it...this does me fine...and it was delicious...easy as pie (pun intended) to make...thank you


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz I so enjoyed it...I miss bread & rolls so much...with the demise of the LIDL protein roll I had to have something to replace it...this does me fine...and it was delicious...easy as pie (pun intended) to make...thank you


You'll be starting your own business before long lol xx


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> No...yes...erm... what I meant to say was that Stevia & Truvia are exactly the same and you have to reduce the quantities of both...out to work last night Sally...so still not awake yet.


Having my kind of day? I was like that a couple of days ago having had no sleep....but then you know what I was like a couple of day ago


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just though I'd show off my 'science shelves'.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Just though I'd show off my 'science shelves'.
> View attachment 9038 View attachment 9039


Markyp you show off...I'm envious I still have to do mine...you'd think after the c**k up with the Nachos I'd have done it by now...I'm impressed you need to come & do mine.


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Having my kind of day? I was like that a couple of days ago having had no sleep....but then you know what I was like a couple of day ago


Still not fully awake yet Sally...getting there had an afternoon snooze...some more coffee then I may come to my senses


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> You'll be starting your own business before long lol xx


Just enjoying making my own bread/rolls Kaylz after LIDL ditched the protein rolls.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Just enjoying making my own bread/rolls Kaylz after LIDL ditched the protein rolls.


I never even tried them xx


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> Just enjoying making my own bread/rolls Kaylz after LIDL ditched the protein rolls.


I’m definitely going to have a go and make the lidl recipe for the rolls as there is an ingredient list online. It’ll take some practice


----------



## Lanny

Just caught up on this thread & you all had me roaring with laughter!  @Vince_UK , you've got hidden talents!

I used to love baking with my favourite nephew: favourite because he was the ONLY baby that didn't cry when we were first introduced at the old HK airport at Kowloon. I was in my teens then & too EXCESSIVE  for babies: loud, impatient, rough & SCARY!!! Every baby I came into contact with cried except for him & we've been mates ever since! He & my sister, one in the hospice, used to live here for a few years before moving back to Burnley to be with his dad! That was a good 20 years ago.

My nephew was in secondary school then & we did a lot of baking together: favourites being the two fat ladies recipes! My nephew thought they were SO cool travelling in their motorbike & sidecar! But, they were really indulgent, BAD/GOOD recipes & they never did anything by halves! Of course, I wasn't diabetic then! After they moved I stopped baking & haven't done it in years! The last time I baked, too many years ago to remember but, was diabetic by then, I tried adding less sugar to a shortbread recipe & ended up with harder biscuits that didn't keep!

My youngest brother was also a keen baker in school but, bless him, he was more known for his disasters: a chocolate ring birthday cake because the middle fell out due to being too soggy & raw! I was always a good baker throughout school & always sold my bakes each week to another girl in my class who never baked anything successfully: 50p per 0.5 batch of biscuits as I wanted some too!

Who knows, maybe I'll start baking again too?


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Just though I'd show off my 'science shelves'.
> View attachment 9038 View attachment 9039


Mad Scientist springs to mind lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Found these in ALDI today
Not exactly baking but very interesting.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Just caught up on this thread & you all had me roaring with laughter!  @Vince_UK , you've got hidden talents!
> 
> I used to love baking with my favourite nephew: favourite because he was the ONLY baby that didn't cry when we were first introduced at the old HK airport at Kowloon. I was in my teens then & too EXCESSIVE  for babies: loud, impatient, rough & SCARY!!! Every baby I came into contact with cried except for him & we've been mates ever since! He & my sister, one in the hospice, used to live here for a few years before moving back to Burnley to be with his dad! That was a good 20 years ago.
> 
> My nephew was in secondary school then & we did a lot of baking together: favourites being the two fat ladies recipes! My nephew thought they were SO cool travelling in their motorbike & sidecar! But, they were really indulgent, BAD/GOOD recipes & they never did anything by halves! Of course, I wasn't diabetic then! After they moved I stopped baking & haven't done it in years! The last time I baked, too many years ago to remember but, was diabetic by then, I tried adding less sugar to a shortbread recipe & ended up with harder biscuits that didn't keep!
> 
> My youngest brother was also a keen baker in school but, bless him, he was more known for his disasters: a chocolate ring birthday cake because the middle fell out due to being too soggy & raw! I was always a good baker throughout school & always sold my bakes each week to another girl in my class who never baked anything successfully: 50p per 0.5 batch of biscuits as I wanted some too!
> 
> Who knows, maybe I'll start baking again too?


You should Lanny...it's very therapeutic.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Found these in ALDI today
> Not exactly baking but very interesting.
> View attachment 9040 View attachment 9041


Cook them in the oven Vince...it's baking then


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Found these in ALDI today
> Not exactly baking but very interesting.
> View attachment 9040 View attachment 9041


I like Aldi's sausages...3 carbs the whole pack


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> I’m definitely going to have a go and make the lidl recipe for the rolls as there is an ingredient list online. It’ll take some practice


I would love to see how they turn out Sally...might have a look at the recipe over the weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Mad Scientist springs to mind lol


Markyp... the Alchemist


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Found these in ALDI today
> Not exactly baking but very interesting.
> View attachment 9040 View attachment 9041


did you buy them? if so you'll have to let me know if they are any good and I'll see if I can pick some up at the end of the month  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I like Aldi's sausages...3 carbs the whole pack


Well less to be honest as its less than 0.5 haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> did you buy them? if so you'll have to let me know if they are any good and I'll see if I can pick some up at the end of the month  xx


Yes i bought some K for tomorrow’s breakfast.  Will let you know.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> *GROUND ALMOND & WALNUT SCONES *
> 
> 10 Servings
> *Per 51g Serving *
> 252 kcal
> 3g Carbohydrate
> 4g Fibre
> 23g Saturated fat
> 50mg Sodium
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 250g Ground almonds
> 2 Teaspoons baking powder
> 100g Walnut OR pecan pieces *I do not include these for the Cheese variety I put aprox 125 gr shredded chesire cheese in lieu*
> 50g Butter
> 1 Egg (Beaten)
> 50g Sweetener - Stevia; Truvia; Xylitol or Erythritol* I do not include this either for the cheese ones.*
> Pinch salt
> 
> *Method*
> 1. Mix the dry ingredients
> 2. Melt the butter and add to dry ingredients
> 3. Add sufficient beaten egg until a dough is formed
> 4. Portion into 10 scones
> 5. Place on a baking tray and cook in moderately hot oven (180°C) for approximately 20 minutes


Bought almonds from Lidl and was going to grind them, but still have their skins. Will they work for cheese scones do you think


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Yes i bought some K for tomorrow’s breakfast.  Will let you know.


Cheers ma dear!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Bought almonds from Lidl and was going to grind them, but still have their skins. Will they work for cheese scones do you think


Yes of course they will Carol...and some extra fibre too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Cheers ma dear!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well less to be honest as its less than 0.5 haha xx


Kaylz...6 x 0.5 equals 3...I checked this on my calculator...on the internet...I've even had Price Waterhouse Cooper confirm that mathematical  equation is indeed correct.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Interesting about the sausages.  I used to buy these ones from Aldi, but there carb content went up to around 3g per sausage, so went to Lidl or Tesco instead.  Looks like they are now lower than they have ever been.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Interesting about the sausages.  I used to buy these ones from Aldi, but there carb content went up to around 3g per sausage, so went to Lidl or Tesco instead.  Looks like they are now lower than they have ever been.


I've used those before Mark...because of the extremely low carb content (and they taste good)...odd it's now lower than it's ever been from recent memory.


----------



## Mark Parrott

The term <0.5g carb is usually used to denote the carb content is so small it can't be measured accurately, but not small enough to be zero.  I read that somewhere, but can't remember where.  So 6 of these will be less than 3g carbs.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> The term <0.5g carb is usually used to denote the carb content is so small it can't be measured accurately, but not small enough to be zero.  I read that somewhere, but can't remember where.  So 6 of these will be less than 3g carbs.


Oh sod off Markyp...now you've set the cat among the pigeons.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just read the packet again.  Also says <0.5g carb per 100g (which is roughly 2 sausages), so the term used here means they are basically carb free as long as you don't eat a mountain of them.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> The term <0.5g carb is usually used to denote the carb content is so small it can't be measured accurately, but not small enough to be zero.  I read that somewhere, but can't remember where.  So 6 of these will be less than 3g carbs.


Correct


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Yes of course they will Carol...and some extra fibre too.


Well, made them last night, almost burnt out nutribullet grinding the nuts. They were quite crumbly, and don’t think I cooked them quite enough. Strange with sweetener but quite tasty. Would have another go and will manage to eat them. And BG lowest today for months so obviously no harm done


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz 
Just had a couple for brekkie and they are really very nice.


----------



## Vince_UK

<0.5gr  actually means "Less then but not greater than 0.5" or as Mark states cannot be measured because the value is so low so to cover themselves they put <0.5gr
whereas  >0.5gr  means "Great than but not less than"
Ok
We should move on now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> <0.5gr  actually means "Less then but not greater than 0.5" or as Mark states cannot be measured because the value is so low so to cover themselves they put <0.5gr
> whereas  >0.5gr  means "Great than but not less than"
> Ok
> We should move on now.


What Vince means is...shut up Markyp.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Correct


Oh Lordddddddddddddddddddddddddd...not you as well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Just read the packet again.  Also says <0.5g carb per 100g (which is roughly 2 sausages), so the term used here means they are basically carb free as long as you don't eat a mountain of them.


Blimey you're right Mark...just reread the packet...who'd have thought...definitely next time I'm in Aldi's stocking up


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks @Vince_UK I'll check the Aldi in the next town for these at the end of the month 
Also thanks @Mark Parrott and Vince for agreeing that my maths is correct and they are less than 3g a pack xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Thanks @Vince_UK I'll check the Aldi in the next town for these at the end of the month
> Also thanks @Mark Parrott and Vince for agreeing that my maths is correct and they are less than 3g a pack xx


Kaylz most of that thread was in jest...shall we just let it go now as suggested


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Found these in ALDI today
> Not exactly baking but very interesting.
> View attachment 9040 View attachment 9041


Looked for these, but the ones I found had 3 grm carb per sausage


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> I've not looked at the recipe so I don't know how much sweetener it uses but I'd say no and just go down to personal preference of a cheesy flavour, for me I would throw in a load of vintage or extra mature as I loves my cheese strong  xx


I love cheese scones and generally double the amount of cheese in recipes.


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> I love cheese scones and generally double the amount of cheese in recipes.


oh we'd get on great!! haha  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Looked for these, but the ones I found had 3 grm carb per sausage


Hmmm, I've just had a thought, we may not be able to get them up this way!! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm, I've just had a thought, we may not be able to get them up this way!! xx


I could arrange import for you of course for a very small fee.. Just to cover my costs of course non-profit making


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I could arrange import for you of course for a very small fee.. Just to cover my costs of course non-profit making


I can probably barely afford the sausages let alone an import charge!! haha xx


----------



## AndBreathe

Vince_UK said:


> *GROUND ALMOND & WALNUT SCONES *
> 
> 10 Servings
> *Per 51g Serving *
> 252 kcal
> 3g Carbohydrate
> 4g Fibre
> 23g Saturated fat
> 50mg Sodium
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 250g Ground almonds
> 2 Teaspoons baking powder
> 100g Walnut OR pecan pieces *I do not include these for the Cheese variety I put aprox 125 gr shredded chesire cheese in lieu*
> 50g Butter
> 1 Egg (Beaten)
> 50g Sweetener - Stevia; Truvia; Xylitol or Erythritol* I do not include this either for the cheese ones.*
> Pinch salt
> 
> *Method*
> 1. Mix the dry ingredients
> 2. Melt the butter and add to dry ingredients
> 3. Add sufficient beaten egg until a dough is formed
> 4. Portion into 10 scones
> 5. Place on a baking tray and cook in moderately hot oven (180°C) for approximately 20 minutes



Vince, when I do my legendary cheese scones, for family (I'm GF, so conventional recipes are off for me), I l aways add some grated parmesan, when I top the scones with cheese, as it gives a bit of zing, and crisps up wondererfully.


----------



## Vince_UK

Will try that @AndBreathe next time I don me apron 
Thanks


----------



## Radders

Vince_UK said:


> Making some Carbophobia low carb bread this morning. Will make rolls. OK OK OK I bought the mix online BUT I still have to mix it and knead it and bake it and follow instructions.
> Will try cheese scones later this morning..
> View attachment 9001


I bought a batch of their chocolate cake mix which had gone out of date for a very good price. Yummy and very quick to make.


----------



## Radders

Bubbsie said:


> He has got them Maz...I asked for a selfie of his kitchen ensemble/outfit...he sent a photo of his oven glove hanging on the door handle of the oven...that's not the right attitude now is it.


That’s where we keep ours too!


----------



## Bubbsie

AndBreathe said:


> Vince, when I do my legendary cheese scones, for family (I'm GF, so conventional recipes are off for me), I l aways add some grated parmesan, when I top the scones with cheese, as it gives a bit of zing, and crisps up wondererfully.





Vince_UK said:


> Will try that @AndBreathe next time I don me apron
> Thanks


Will be trying the cheese scones today...crispy top an all...got some grated mature cheddar yesterday (but don't tell @Carolg I bought it ready grated) so will be getting started soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Radders said:


> I bought a batch of their chocolate cake mix which had gone out of date for a very good price. Yummy and very quick to make.


Might have a look there


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> Which website Vince and what was the carbo something flour called please? Lovely to see you baking. I’m very impressed


Sorry Sally, just noticed this. My apologies for the late response.
This is the website
http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/index.html


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Will be trying the cheese scones today...crispy top an all...got some grated mature cheddar yesterday (but don't tell @Carolg I bought it ready grated) so will be getting started soon.


Och bubbsie, I buy it as well. An angel I am not nor a domestic kitchen godess


----------



## Vince_UK

Just had an idea, yeah I know, I am sad.
Would it be possible I wonder to wrap a babybel in the cheese scone mixture then bake it?
That way I could make a cheese scone with a cheese centre.
Just thinking out aloud.


----------



## Carolg

You could maybe stuff a chicken bosom to make Kiev


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> You could maybe stuff a chicken bosom to make Kiev


Good idea Carol.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Will be trying the cheese scones today...crispy top an all...got some grated mature cheddar yesterday (but don't tell @Carolg I bought it ready grated) so will be getting started soon.


I buy ready grated also, what other kind is there? LOL I do not own a grater thing-ma-bob.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I buy ready grated also, what other kind is there? LOL I do not own a grater thing-ma-bob.


Funnily enough Vince it's called a grater...a cheese grater coincidentally.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Just had an idea, yeah I know, I am sad.
> Would it be possible I wonder to wrap a babybel in the cheese scone mixture then bake it?
> That way I could make a cheese scone with a cheese centre.
> Just thinking out aloud.


I always knew you were 'cheesy' Vince...I hadn't realised you were obsessed with it.


----------



## Kaylz

do you guys realise that pre packed ready grated cheese has more carbs than a block of cheese? Grated cheese usually contains potato starch xx


----------



## Carolg

Didn’t know that Kaylz. I do have a grater, so need to stop being lazy


----------



## Vince_UK

OO I don't think I am going to worry to much about 1.7gr/carb per 100gr/wt. That is 4.25 carbs in that bag of 250 grn/wt


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> Sorry Sally, just noticed this. My apologies for the late response.
> This is the website
> http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/index.html


That’s Ok Vince. You’ve been busy baking I can see! Thanks


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> do you guys realise that pre packed ready grated cheese has more carbs than a block of cheese? Grated cheese usually contains potato starch xx


Yes I did Kaylz ...I check what I'm eating...the grated cheese I bought has 2.1gs of carbs per 100 gs...so my 250gs of grated cheddar cheese is 5.25 carbs...I feel reasonably safe with that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Didn’t know that Kaylz. I do have a grater, so need to stop being lazy


Carol it's minimal I wouldn't worry about it...it's not lazy...it's convenient.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Yes I did Kaylz ...I check what I'm eating...the grated cheese I bought has 2.1gs of carbs per 100 gs...so my 250gs of grated cheddar cheese is 5.25 carbs...I feel reasonably safe with that.


I was only saying as some people don't realise, sorry didn't mean to offend anyone


----------



## Amigo

Whilst the carb difference is minimal between ready grated and fresh blocks of cheese (and I do actually buy shredded for convenience for lasagne etc.), there’s a coating on some ready grated I don’t care for. It’s called natamycin and the reason anti-mould agents are needed for shredded cheese but not block cheese is that shredded cheese has a lot more total surface area for mould to colonize. I’ve noticed it goes mouldy much quicker.
I’ve had sandwiches in cafes made from ready grated and found it to have a plastic consistency.


----------



## Bubbsie

cvfgh


Kaylz said:


> I was only saying as some people don't realise, sorry didn't mean to offend anyone


I haven't seen anyone here offended Kaylz… I check the carb content of what I'm eating… like you & many other members here I need to do that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Whilst the carb difference is minimal between ready grated and fresh blocks of cheese (and I do actually buy shredded for convenience for lasagne etc.), there’s a coating on some ready grated I don’t care for. It’s called natamycin and the reason anti-mould agents are needed for shredded cheese but not block cheese is that shredded cheese has a lot more total surface area for mould to colonize. I’ve noticed it goes mouldy much quicker.
> I’ve had sandwiches in cafes made from ready grated and found it to have a plastic consistency.


I can live with that Amigo.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I can live with that Amigo.


In the name of efficiency, motion economy and ruddy laziness, so can I


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I was only saying as some people don't realise, sorry didn't mean to offend anyone


Not offended at all I just cannot multi task i.e., grate cheese and bake


----------



## Radders

Bubbsie said:


> Might have a look there


I got them from the low carb megastore.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> In the name of efficiency, motion economy and ruddy laziness, so can I


Me to.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> I was only saying as some people don't realise, sorry didn't mean to offend anyone


I had no idea that grated cheese was higher carb than a block, but I have never bought grated cheese.  I like the freedom to grate cheese in various thicknesses.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I had no idea that grated cheese was higher carb than a block, but I have never bought grated cheese.  I like the freedom to grate cheese in various thicknesses.


Mark we had 'cheesegate yesterday...where were you?...I have no time to grate cheese for sauces...scones or cakes... most times I just can't be bothered...so it's grated or sliced cheese for us in those dishes...it could lead to social/culinary ostracization...I'll have to bear that stigma


----------



## Bubbsie

Inspired by @Vince_UK 's cheese scones...I added cheese to the basic bran bread recipe I use for bread & burger buns...150gs of mature cheddar...they taste delicious...since I have added more bulk to the mix I've had to increase  the liquid content...so I've posted the recipe incorporating those changes for any who want to try it...who'd have thought @Vince_UK The Baker

_*Cheese burger buns & scones adapting the basic bran bread recipe*

Ingredients (make about 15 slices):
3 eggs
8 tbsp. oat bran
16 tbsp. wheat bran
10 tbsp. whey protein powder (natural, no added flavour)
5 tbsp. Greek style yogurt *(I increased this to 6 tbsp.)*
12g dry yeast
5 tbsp. warm water *(I increased this to 10 tbsp.)
( for the cheese buns I added 150gs of grated mature cheddar cheese & a teaspoon of garlic puree)*
 tsp. salt_

_Preparation:_

_Line little baking form (19cm long and 8 cm wide) with baking paper._
_In a large bowl mix all the ingredients._
_Pour the mixture into the baking form and cover with tea towel. Leave in a warm place for about 40 minutes to rise._
_Bake for 10 minutes at 200C and then for 15 minutes at 190C. *( I cooked these for 25 minutes at 180c)*_
_Let it cool down a bit before slicing._
This gives a good texture, and tastes fantastic even if I do say so myself, the mixture made six large burger buns & six 'scone' size buns enough to last me the rest of the week.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Inspired by @Vince_UK 's cheese scones...I added cheese to the basic bran bread recipe I use for bread & burger buns...150gs of mature cheddar...they taste delicious...since I have added more bulk to the mix I've had to increase  the liquid content...so I've posted the recipe incorporating those changes for any who want to try it...who'd have thought @Vince_UK The Baker
> 
> _*Cheese burger buns & scones adapting the basic bran bread recipe*
> 
> Ingredients (make about 15 slices):
> 3 eggs
> 8 tbsp. oat bran
> 16 tbsp. wheat bran
> 10 tbsp. whey protein powder (natural, no added flavour)
> 5 tbsp. Greek style yogurt *(I increased this to 6 tbsp.)*
> 12g dry yeast
> 5 tbsp. warm water *(I increased this to 10 tbsp.)
> ( for the cheese buns I added 150gs of grated mature cheddar cheese & a teaspoon of garlic puree)*
> tsp. salt_
> 
> _Preparation:_
> 
> _Line little baking form (19cm long and 8 cm wide) with baking paper._
> _In a large bowl mix all the ingredients._
> _Pour the mixture into the baking form and cover with tea towel. Leave in a warm place for about 40 minutes to rise._
> _Bake for 10 minutes at 200C and then for 15 minutes at 190C. *( I cooked these for 25 minutes at 180c)*_
> _Let it cool down a bit before slicing._
> This gives a good texture, and tastes fantastic even if I do say so myself, the mixture made six large burger buns & six 'scone' size buns enough to last me the rest of the week.
> 
> View attachment 9060
> 
> View attachment 9061
> 
> View attachment 9062


Impressive! I am now on my way round, happy to share?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Impressive! I am now on my way round, happy to share?


Yep happy to share NJ...as long as it's before Thursday...that's as long as they'll last here...the good news is I am planning to make some more now I know they taste good & the recipe works.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Yep happy to share NJ...as long as it's before Thursday...that's as long as they'll last here...the good news is I am planning to make some more now I know they taste good & the recipe works.


Food parcel to the NPOP?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Food parcel to the NPOP?


Okay tell me where he is & I'll send one Vince...clearly it's not you...you're not NEEDY.


----------



## Vince_UK

Today's efforts, flaxseed bread and cheese scones. The bread is a little dry this time..


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Today's efforts, flaxseed bread and cheese scones. The bread is a little dry this time..
> View attachment 9076


You probably need to make the mixture wetter Vince...it's a judgement call really...it looks good I might give it a try.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Today's efforts, flaxseed bread and cheese scones. The bread is a little dry this time..
> View attachment 9076


Actually I could et a couple of those chees scones...with some good butter...I have the making...going out to the kitchen now to knock some up.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Food parcel to the NPOP?


Vince I would say you're more of a NOB...a needy old baker.


----------



## Vince_UK

A Needy Poor Old Pensioner Baker


----------



## Vince_UK

I am on my way to the hospital taken my “guests” into Newcastle. They are eating Cornish pasties from Milligans with relish. Vince is eating a protein salad at Starbucks.  6.9 carbs.  They are off to Primark lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am on my way to the hospital taken my “guests” into Newcastle. They are eating Cornish pasties from Milligans with relish. Vince is eating a protein salad at Starbucks.  6.9 carbs.  They are off to Primark lol


That made me laugh Vince...those Chinese bankers in Primark...I've never been into one...I must remedy that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Making bread...the usual bran bread recipe plus another I've 'borrowed' from @Marsbartoastie ...I want to use the 'new' one to make some seeded rolls I will post in the general recipe section...and post some photos here providing they are edible...fingers crossed.
*Ingredients*
1/2 cup Oat flour *( I have substituted oat flour for psyllium husk as recommended by Marsbartoastie but feel free to stick to the original recipe)*
1/2 cup Almond flour
1/2 cup Ground Linseeds
1 cup Vital wheat gluten
1/2 tsp sugar (I used icing sugar to make it more available to the yeast)
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 sachet 'easy bake' type yeast *(I increased this to 12gs of dried yeast)*
3 tbsp Olive oil
1 1/4 cups blood warm water *( I added another quarter cup of water as the mixture was being kneaded but you can use your own judgement here)*
A handful of Nigella seeds for appearance & flavour.
*Method*
Put all dry ingredients in the mixer, make a well and add oil/water. Mix using dough hook for about 5 minutes until a bit stretchy *(I have increased the time to 30 minutes). * Alternatively, knead by hand.
Put in loaf tin or shape into rolls. Cover with damp cloth and leave somewhere warmish to rise (a couple of hours).
Bake at 230 for 15 minutes, reduce temp to 190 and bake for another 20 minutes.

12 slices work out at c140 cals a slice and 5.5g carbs


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> That made me laugh Vince...those Chinese bankers in Primark...I've never been into one...I must remedy that.


Chinese LOVE Primark. The prices there are far lower than anything they can buy in China believe it or not. However, what they do is ensure anything they buy is NOT made in China. Anywhere else is fine lol.  NO face value if made in China.


----------



## Bubbsie

How odd...I must have a look in Primark when I next see one...just shoved a batch of you cheese scones in the oven...I can smell them now...I'm starving...I don't think they'll last long.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> How odd...I must have a look in Primark when I next see one...just shoved a batch of you cheese scones in the oven...I can smell them now...I'm starving...I don't think they'll last long.


Mine never do lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Mine never do lol


Can't wait I'm hungry...just bought a huge box of strawberries...had some for lunch...huge spike with them...so given them to my little neighbour...no more strawberries for me...so can't wait for those cheese scones.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bought a job lot of these at ALDI today.
The jelly pots are really nice ad the salami will go with cheese scones, OLIVES and Stilton I reckon.
Shelf life on the jelly pots is Jan 2019.
I did buy quite a few of each lol
OOOOO My Poor Pension dwindling rapidly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Bought a job lot of these at ALDI today.
> The jelly pots are really nice ad the salami will go with cheese scones, OLIVES and Stilton I reckon.
> Shelf life on the jelly pots is Jan 2019.
> I did buy quite a few of each lol
> OOOOO My Poor Pension dwindling rapidly.
> View attachment 9089 View attachment 9090 View attachment 9091 View attachment 9092


Off to Aldi's tomorrow...want me lots of them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Cheese scones are ready...the next time I make them I will include the walnuts...just occurred to me cheese & walnuts go well together.,,I'ev eaten two already.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Off to Aldi's tomorrow...want me lots of them.


I bought me lots of them lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Cheese scones are ready...the next time I make them I will include the walnuts...just occurred to me cheese & walnuts go well together.,,I'ev eaten two already.
> 
> View attachment 9093
> View attachment 9094


They look lovely


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They look lovely


I've eaten four now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I've eaten four now.


I could think of a word o describe that behaviour but it is not polite


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I could think of a word o describe that behaviour but it is not polite


Yes so can I


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Cheese scones are ready...the next time I make them I will include the walnuts...just occurred to me cheese & walnuts go well together.,,I'ev eaten two already.
> 
> View attachment 9093
> View attachment 9094



Ooo now I like them. Yes walnuts would be a nice addition


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK apparently you can get the Hartley 10 cal jelly's in dessert flavours, here's one of them, unfortunately my Tesco don't have it! 
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/297372507 xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Ooo now I like them. Yes walnuts would be a nice addition


Exactly what I thought Amigo just after I put them in the oven...too late to put them in then.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK apparently you can get the Hartley 10 cal jelly's in dessert flavours, here's one of them, unfortunately my Tesco don't have it!
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/297372507 xx


Thanks K


----------



## Mark Parrott

I didn't know Aldi sold these jelly pots.  I sometimes buy them from B&M.  Would love to try the black forest gateau flavour.  Can't beat jelly, IMO.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I didn't know Aldi sold these jelly pots.  I sometimes buy them from B&M.  Would love to try the black forest gateau flavour.  Can't beat jelly, IMO.


The other 2 dessert flavours they do are key lime pie and lemon cheesecake x


----------



## Vince_UK

Bought a flan dish today at Poundland to try and make that Blackberry Cl thingy. Should be ok?
ALSO
I bought some muffin paper things to make the choc peanut cakes BUT I forgot o get peanut butter.
Senior moment


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> Bought a flan dish today at Poundland to try and make that Blackberry Cl thingy. Should be ok?
> ALSO
> I bought some muffin paper things to make the choc peanut cakes BUT I forgot o get peanut butter.
> Senior moment


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Bought a flan dish today at Poundland to try and make that Blackberry Cl thingy. Should be ok?
> ALSO
> I bought some muffin paper things to make the choc peanut cakes BUT I forgot o get peanut butter.
> Senior moment


What a wally you are Vince...yes no doubt a senior moment...or possibly the thought of the effect on your meagre pension...splashing out on those.


----------



## Vince_UK

Now, I have thr recipe fr the tart or pie base and it looks simple to make. I have now a tart dish in which too make it.
Now my question. When one has baked the tart or pie base whatt can one put in it? Quiche for example? I have no idea how to make a quiche or a tart for that matter.
Don VIncey is seeking guidance from the experts.
I need employ a ruddy cook methinks, this thinking about making stuff  and baking is far to stressful.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Now, I have thr recipe fr the tart or pie base and it looks simple to make. I have now a tart dish in which too make it.
> Now my question. When one has baked the tart or pie base whatt can one put in it? Quiche for example? I have no idea how to make a quiche or a tart for that matter.
> Don VIncey is seeking guidance from the experts.
> I need employ a ruddy cook methinks, this thinking about making stuff  and baking is far to stressful.


Filling it with fruit isn't really an option for us is it.  Quiche is pretty straight forward.  Mix some eggs with cream (or a mixture of cream & milk), season with salt & pepper, throw in anything you want (veg, ham, bacon, chicken) pour into the pie & shove it in the oven until it's cooked.  I still want to make a bakewell tart.  It is very possible to do a low carb version, but a bit of a faff.  Will do it one day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Filling it with fruit isn't really an option for us is it.  Quiche is pretty straight forward.  Mix some eggs with cream (or a mixture of cream & milk), season with salt & pepper, throw in anything you want (veg, ham, bacon, chicken) pour into the pie & shove it in the oven until it's cooked.  I still want to make a bakewell tart.  It is very possible to do a low carb version, but a bit of a faff.  Will do it one day.


THanks you for the technical guidance Mr P. What temp? how long?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> THanks you for the technical guidance Mr P. What temp? how long?


I'd do it around 160c...then check after 30 minutes to see if its set.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I'd do it around 160c...then check after 30 minutes to see if its set.


Thank you Dear Bubbsie


----------



## Mark Parrott

We are on gas, so I do it on 6.  I always forget to time anything I cook.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Thank you Dear Bubbsie


Well of course that depends on your oven Vince...whether its a fan assisted one...and all oven temperatures vary...I'd use 160c...then after twenty five or thirty minutes see how it's doing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> We are on gas, so I do it on 6.  I always forget to time anything I cook.


That is about 6 Mark.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mine is electric with the option of Fan or No Fan.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Mine is electric with the option of Fan or No Fan.


Just put the regular oven on at 160c...then as stated check it...your baking is becoming very stressful.


----------



## Vince_UK

I have just had a sausage casserole cooked i the slow cooker with Homepride Sauce and ALDI outdoor bred pork sausages . I added some radishes.
The radishes turned white and really soft like new potatoes.
I use the flaxseed bread to soak up the sauce lol.
Absolutely delicious
Try the radishes they really work
Thanks @AdeleTurner72


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Just put the regular oven on at 160c...then as stated check it...your baking is becoming very stressful.


Yes it is


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Vince_UK said:


> I have just had a sausage casserole cooked i the slow cooker with Homepride Sauce and ALDI outdoor bred pork sausages . I added some radishes.
> The radishes turned white and really soft like new potatoes.
> I use the flaxseed bread to soak up the sauce lol.
> Absolutely delicious
> Try the radishes they really work
> Thanks @AdeleTurner72


I'm glad you enjoyed your meal.


----------



## Vince_UK

Found these in ALDI tonight.


----------



## Vince_UK

I can do this too


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> I can do this too
> 
> View attachment 9119


Love it, Vince.  For some reason my 'at' sign isn't working.  I get quotes instead.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Love it, Vince.  For some reason my 'at' sign isn't working.  I get quotes instead.


@Mark Parrott 
American keyboard configuration.
You sholdl find your quotes key gives you the @ sign
You may need to change the keyboard to PC British


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott
> American keyboard configuration.
> You sholdl find your quotes key gives you the @ sign
> You may need to change the keyboard to PC British


That's what I thought it was, but found out it is set up for UK keyboard.  Then I restarted my laptop & it is now fine.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I can do this too
> 
> View attachment 9119


You could at least have stuck them on straight Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> That's what I thought it was, but found out it is set up for UK keyboard.  Then I restarted my laptop & it is now fine.


Good


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> You could at least have stuck them on straight Vince.


Killjoy 
NOBODY but myself will ever see them lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Killjoy
> NOBODY but myself will ever see them lol


And us Vince...we see it


----------



## Jodee

Bubbsie said:


> View attachment 8609 Okay just eaten the low carb pancakes for lunch...surprisingly good...an absolute doddle to make...I had them with cottage cheese & crispy bacon....but equally good for sweets desserts...recipe below
> Ingredients
> _3 eggs _
> _44g soy flour _
> _150 g full fat Greek yogurt_
> _2 tsp. baking powder _
> _2 tbsp. olive oil _
> _20g fructose ( I used xylitol if you use this or one of the other sugar substitutes use only 10 g )_
> For savoury pancakes omit the fructose/xylitol.
> _
> Preparation
> 
> Mix all the ingredients well and allow the batter to rest for 10 minutes.2.  Heat small amount of olive oil (1 tsp. or using olive oil in spray is quite handy) on the medium heat. Pour about 2 tbsp. of batter on the hot pan and spread evenly. Pancakes should be about 10 cm in diameter.3.  Fry about 30 second each side until golden brown_
> 
> I'm sure these can be used as wraps too...just make them larger & take care as they can easily burn if you take your eye off the ball.
> 
> 3.8g carbs per pancake




Loving your recipes Bubbsie many thanks for sharing them


----------



## Vince_UK

My latest acquisition


----------



## Mark Parrott

I need some proper measuring spoons.  It's a bit of guesswork using dessert spoons all the time.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I need some proper measuring spoons.  It's a bit of guesswork using dessert spoons all the time.


Yes that is why I bought then actually lol When is a teaspoon a teaspoon etc. ?


----------



## Kaylz

This is why I just weigh lol (well I have to to be sure of my insulin anyway haha) we have various sets of measuring spoons, just plastic mind you but they haven't been used since we lost our dog a few years ago and even then it was only 1 used to measure her porridge! lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Just made some Choc peanut cups lol waiting for them to set. I used 100% Absolute Black, 1 bar 100gr with Almonds and 1 bar 100gr with Orange and Cocao nibs
Will see what they are like
Flaxbread in the oven 
God, this is ridiculous , me baking.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> My latest acquisition
> View attachment 9137


OOh get you Vincey...now you're getting professional...measuring spoons...I use them all the time...takes the guesswork out of things @Mark Parrott  (take note).


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I need some proper measuring spoons.  It's a bit of guesswork using dessert spoons all the time.


Yes you should Mark...you can shell out on some fancy ones our needy POP has bought (on his limited budget as he keeps telling us)...or go to the pound shop...they usually have the plastic ones there...which are fine.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Just made some Choc peanut cups lol waiting for them to set. I used 100% Absolute Black, 1 bar 100gr with Almonds and 1 bar 100gr with Orange and Cocao nibs
> Will see what they are like
> Flaxbread in the oven
> God, this is ridiculous , me baking.


You can recalculate the carbs Vince...possibly eat more for the same BG value...however I bet you can't eat more than one at a time...so yes amazing transformation...a confectioner & a baker to boot...who'd have thought.


----------



## Vince_UK

Going to make some more cheese scones BUT i am going to make them thinner and flat so I can use then to put cheese on. LIke a cheese biscuit I think .


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Going to make some more cheese scones BUT i am going to make them thinner and flat so I can use then to put cheese on. LIke a cheese biscuit I think .


Vince I put a recipe on here for savoury crackers...you can put chees in them & cheese on them...they are so low carb...you can eat plenty (not that I'm suggesting you would … but I bet you would)… I'll look it out for you it's so easy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Especially for @Vince_UK ...Savoury Cheese & Flax Seed Crackers

_*Ingredients:*_
*120 g ground flax seed
50g sunflower seeds
30g parmesan cheese (grated)
2 eggs
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. fresh rosemary (chopped or minced)*

_*Preparation:*_
*1.  Preheat oven to 180C.
2.  In a medium bowl mix all the ingredients and leave to stand for about 10 minutes. Form a big ball with the dough. 
3.  Place the dough ball between 2 parchment paper sheets and roll it until quite thin (I like mine no thicker than 1/2 centimetre). 
4.  Remove the top sheet of the paper and cut the dough in squares.
5.  Transfer the sheet with dough on the baking tray and bake for about 20 min. If you like your crackers crispy turn off the oven and leave them in there for an hour or so.
*
The whole batch are only 8.4 carbs.


----------



## Vince_UK




----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 9138


Very impressive Vince...now lets see how long they last you...and very neat too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Very impressive Vince...now lets see how long they last you...and very neat too.


They will last a while 100% is a little of an acquired taste.lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They will last a while 100% is a little of an acquired taste.lol


Even with the 85% they are so rich Vince...you could make a batch for your friend...particularly after his stay in hospital...I bet he's desperate for something that tastes good...although it'll ruin your street cred


----------



## Pine Marten

Gosh, Vince and Bubbsie, I am salivating at the thought of cheesy crackers and choc cups......must be time for lunch


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Gosh, Vince and Bubbsie, I am salivating at the thought of cheesy crackers and choc cups......must be time for lunch


I'm starving PM...but have to take Harry for walkies first...set myself a target to get back on track with weight & BG's...so nothing for me until after that...I'm so hungry now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Flax bread and sconey things
The bread wouldn't come out of the tin easily even though I greased it with 25 kilos of butter.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Even with the 85% they are so rich Vince...you could make a batch for your friend...particularly after his stay in hospital...I bet he's desperate for something that tastes good...although it'll ruin your street cred


Had one and one only. They are very rich indeed but rather scrumptious. Could put a little mint flavouring in I guess and use them as after dinner treats.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Flax bread and sconey things
> The bread wouldn't come out of the tin easily even though I greased it with 25 kilos of butter.
> View attachment 9139


Annoying when that happened Vince...I am using a lot silicone muffin trays for the burger buns & when I use the bread tins I use a paper liner...if you intend to make the bread regularly get some bread tin liners...they are dirt cheap.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Annoying when that happened Vince...I am using a lot silicone muffin trays for the burger buns & when I use the bread tins I use a paper liner...if you intend to make the bread regularly get some bread tin liners...they are dirt cheap.


More expense


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> More expense


Honestly Vince...they cost pennies...what a tight wad you are.


----------



## Bubbsie

Yes...success the birds have eaten every crumb of the 'purple bread rolls'...so not a complete waste of my time


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Had one and one only. They are very rich indeed but rather scrumptious. Could put a little mint flavouring in I guess and use them as after dinner treats.


I've added mint & orange flavourings for a change.  You could do them thin & add mint.  Would make perfect after dinner mints.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I've added mint & orange flavourings for a change.  You could do them thin & add mint.  Would make perfect after dinner mints.


Good idea Mark...no reason why you couldn't do that...a couple of drops of peppermint oil perhaps?...we could soon have an entire three course dinner party menu which is entirely low carb...now that would be a bonus?


----------



## Bubbsie

*Parmesan Crisps...unbelievably easy.*

*Method
 Prep:10min  ›  Cook:4min  ›  Ready in:14min   *

Preheat the oven to 210 C / Gas 6/7. Cover a baking tray with a silicone baking mat, or with baking parchment.
Sprinkle the Parmesan in 4 to 5cm circles onto the mat. Cook for 4 minutes in the preheated oven.
Remove biscuits from the mat with a palette knife. Take a rolling pin and roll each biscuit onto the pin whilst they are still warm. Let each biscuit cool on the rolling pin. The biscuits will take the shape of the rolling pin.
Serve once cooled and crisp.
These can be used with any dip of your choice...yes @Vince_UK even avocado


----------



## Bubbsie

@Vince_UK you have the pastry recipe already...thought you might want this quiche recipe (odd we used to call it egg & bacon pie) to fill that pastry base...just use it as a rough guide...but essentially use whatever extras you want to..

_*Filling:*_

_*1 tbsp olive oil*
*150g/51/2oz smoked bacon lardons*
*500g/17 1/2 oz leeks, washed and sliced (use whatever veggies you like or none at all)*
*3 large eggs*
*200ml/7 fl oz double cream*
*50g/13/4 oz cheddar cheese, grated*
*freshly ground black pepper and salt*
*Preparation:*_
*Bake the quiche base reduce the oven temperature to 160C/325F/Gas 3*
_*Heat a tablespoon of olive oil in a large frying pan. Add the bacon lardons and fry gently for 5-6 minutes until golden-brown. Add the leeks to the pan and cook gently for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally, until softened and starting to caramelise. Season with freshly ground black pepper.*
*Spoon the leek mixture over the bottom of the pastry case. *
*Mix the eggs, cream and a pinch of salt and pepper together in a bowl and whisk to combine. Pour into the pastry case and sprinkle over the grated cheese.*
*Bake in the oven for 25-30 minutes, or until the filling is just set. Leave to cool for a few minutes then cut into wedges and serve.*_


----------



## Bubbsie

Another low carb staple bread 'borrowed' from @Marsbartoastie … I have tweaked this slightly by adding some garlic puree (to taste) & some dried coriander...this mixture can be frozen.

1/2 cup oat flour
1 cup vital wheat gluten
1 cup almond flour
1/2 tsp sugar (I used icing sugar to make it more available to the yeast)
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 sachet 'easy bake' type yeast 
2 tbsp coconut oil (you could use butter instead)
1 cup blood warm water
1/4 cup natural yogurt

Method

Melt the coconut oil (or butter) and add the water and yogurt.  Make sure the mixture is blood warm.
Put all dry ingredients in the mixer, make a well and add the wet ingredients.
Mix using dough hook for 5-10 minutes until nice and stretchy. Alternatively, knead by hand.
Leave to prove for a couple of hours (will double in size).
Knock back and cut into six pieces.
Heat a big non stick frying pan until good and hot.
Flour a board and roll out your first naan (mine was not quite as fat as a £1 coin, but I'll make it a bit thinner next time).  I had to stretch it with my hands as it was very springy.
Slap into the hot pan and watch it slowly swell.  Leave for a few minutes without bothering it until it's puffed up and is nicely browned on the bottom.
Flip it over and do the other side.
Brush with melted butter or olive oil and sprinkle with seeds.
I need to work out the carb value...watch this space.


----------



## Bubbsie

Not exactly baking...but possibly an opportunity to make some pasta sheets for a good lasagne...a future project for the low carb cooks?

Low Carb Carbonara another recipe from @Marsbartoastie … two versions you can make.
1/2 cup soya flour
1/2 cup ground linseed (you can substitute this with oat flour which give a more flexible smooth texture)
1 egg (I use Burford Browns because they have a lovely yellow yolk)
1 tblsp oil (I used light olive oil)
2 tblsp cold water
1/2 tsp salt

Combine all of the above. Wrap the ball of dough in clingfilm and rest. Lightly flour a board, roll out and cut into strips. Leave to dry a bit (I left mine overnight)

*Sauce*
2 rashers of smoked streaky bacon (chopped finely and fried)
1 egg
2 tblsp double cream
1 tblsp finely grated pecorino cheese (or parmesan)
Lots of freshly milled pepper

Mix together egg, cream, cheese and seasoning.

Bring a large pan of salted water to a good boil. Drop the pasta into the water and cook for 3-4 minutes. Drain, quickly return pasta to the hot pan and add the bacon. Mix in the other ingredients and the residual heat in the pan will cook the sauce.  Eat immediately.

Surprisingly like whole wheat pasta.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> @Vince_UK you have the pastry recipe already...thought you might want this quiche recipe (odd we used to call it egg & bacon pie) to fill that pastry base...just use it as a rough guide...but essentially use whatever extras you want to..
> 
> _*Filling:*_
> 
> _*1 tbsp olive oil*
> *150g/51/2oz smoked bacon lardons*
> *500g/17 1/2 oz leeks, washed and sliced (use whatever veggies you like or none at all)*
> *3 large eggs*
> *200ml/7 fl oz double cream*
> *50g/13/4 oz cheddar cheese, grated*
> *freshly ground black pepper and salt*
> *Preparation:*_
> *Bake the quiche base reduce the oven temperature to 160C/325F/Gas 3*
> _*Heat a tablespoon of olive oil in a large frying pan. Add the bacon lardons and fry gently for 5-6 minutes until golden-brown. Add the leeks to the pan and cook gently for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally, until softened and starting to caramelise. Season with freshly ground black pepper.*
> *Spoon the leek mixture over the bottom of the pastry case. *
> *Mix the eggs, cream and a pinch of salt and pepper together in a bowl and whisk to combine. Pour into the pastry case and sprinkle over the grated cheese.*
> *Bake in the oven for 25-30 minutes, or until the filling is just set. Leave to cool for a few minutes then cut into wedges and serve.*_


Ta B


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Ta B


When you've done it Vince...a photo please before you tuck into it...well I mean before you finish it...please.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> *Parmesan Crisps...unbelievably easy.*
> 
> *Method*
> *Prep:10min  ›  Cook:4min  ›  Ready in:14min   *
> 
> Preheat the oven to 210 C / Gas 6/7. Cover a baking tray with a silicone baking mat, or with baking parchment.
> Sprinkle the Parmesan in 4 to 5cm circles onto the mat. Cook for 4 minutes in the preheated oven.
> Remove biscuits from the mat with a palette knife. Take a rolling pin and roll each biscuit onto the pin whilst they are still warm. Let each biscuit cool on the rolling pin. The biscuits will take the shape of the rolling pin.
> Serve once cooled and crisp.
> These can be used with any dip of your choice...yes @Vince_UK even avocado


That means I need buy more stuff. Palette knife and rolling pin.  Oooo my poor pension


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> @Vince_UK you have the pastry recipe already...thought you might want this quiche recipe (odd we used to call it egg & bacon pie) to fill that pastry base...just use it as a rough guide...but essentially use whatever extras you want to..
> 
> _*Filling:*_
> 
> _*1 tbsp olive oil*
> *150g/51/2oz smoked bacon lardons*
> *500g/17 1/2 oz leeks, washed and sliced (use whatever veggies you like or none at all)*
> *3 large eggs*
> *200ml/7 fl oz double cream*
> *50g/13/4 oz cheddar cheese, grated*
> *freshly ground black pepper and salt*
> *Preparation:*_
> *Bake the quiche base reduce the oven temperature to 160C/325F/Gas 3*
> _*Heat a tablespoon of olive oil in a large frying pan. Add the bacon lardons and fry gently for 5-6 minutes until golden-brown. Add the leeks to the pan and cook gently for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally, until softened and starting to caramelise. Season with freshly ground black pepper.*
> *Spoon the leek mixture over the bottom of the pastry case. *
> *Mix the eggs, cream and a pinch of salt and pepper together in a bowl and whisk to combine. Pour into the pastry case and sprinkle over the grated cheese.*
> *Bake in the oven for 25-30 minutes, or until the filling is just set. Leave to cool for a few minutes then cut into wedges and serve.*_


I assume you take the lardons out of the pan before frying the leeks?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I assume you take the lardons out of the pan before frying the leeks?


You can do it either way Vince...cook them separately or together...there are no rules...but if you'd like to taste the ingredients individually then it might be preferable to cook them one after the other changing the oil in between...wow you are on a mission...you'll miss this back in Shanghai.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> That means I need buy more stuff. Palette knife and rolling pin.  Oooo my poor pension


No you can use a fish slice...or any wide bladed knife in lieu of a palette knife...any round cylindrical can be used as a rolling pin (remember to flour it before using)...a milk bottle...an empty wine bottle...an empty juice bottle...I know it's painful for you to invest your meagre pension (so you say) as you're practically on the breadline (pun intended)… so find an alternative for the rolling pin & palette knife.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> That means I need buy more stuff. Palette knife and rolling pin.  Oooo my poor pension


Stop complaining...you know you're enjoying it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> No you can use a fish slice...or any wide bladed knife in lieu of a palette knife...any round cylindrical can be used as a rolling pin (remember to flour it before using)...a milk bottle...an empty wine bottle...an empty juice bottle...I know it's painful for you to invest your meagre pension (so you say) as you're practically on the breadline (pun intended)… so find an alternative for the rolling pin & palette knife.


 milk bottle? It is 2018


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> milk bottle? It is 2018


We still have milk bottles delivered here Vince...but then we are quite a rustic community (make what you will of that).


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> We still have milk bottles delivered here Vince...but then we are quite a rustic community (make what you will of that).


Saying nowt


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Saying nowt


.


----------



## Vince_UK

OK I have a Blackberry CLthingy in the oven
Stupid question
How do I know when it is ready ?
LOL


----------



## Vince_UK

I used only 80Gr Xylitol and mixed it didn't fold it in because I didn't read the recipe correctly as usual Shold be ok I guess.


----------



## Vince_UK

I am standing watching the ruddy thing lol
Seems to be rising so something is going on in there


----------



## Vince_UK

Well. One Blackberry Cl-thingy-ma-bob.
Seems cooked
40 minutes


----------



## Vince_UK

Now, How much do I devour tonight I wonder?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> OK I have a Blackberry CLthingy in the oven
> Stupid question
> How do I know when it is ready ?
> LOL
> View attachment 9156


Vince it should take about half an hour...once it feels set...although it is a 'wobbly' texture...but about half an hour should do.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am standing watching the ruddy thing lol
> Seems to be rising so something is going on in there


You were lucky it rose at all mixing instead of folding...you fold in Vince to keep the air in it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well. One Blackberry Cl-thingy-ma-bob.
> Seems cooked
> 40 minutes
> View attachment 9157


Making me hungry now


----------



## Vince_UK

Folding  another Techie term


----------



## Vince_UK

It rose and now as it is cooling it is unrising lol 
Feels like a sponge and those Eve's Pudding my Mammy used to make


----------



## Vince_UK

Well,, I have to say that was wnderfully delicious. Definitely like some of the pudding my mom used to make when I was a kid, Yes I was once a kid..
I used Almond essence on account me no havey vanilla essence.
But really delicious and that will become a regular.
I ate 1/4 of it was tempted to eat more but resisted.
It should last 4 days.
Thanks @Kaylz for the recipe.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Looks lovely @Vince_UK.  At least you used the right type of dish.  I had no idea what it was suppose to look like.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Looks lovely @Vince_UK.  At least you used the right type of dish.  I had no idea what it was suppose to look like.


Thanks Mark, I could quite happily eat it all lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well,, I have to say that was wnderfully delicious. Definitely like some of the pudding my mom used to make when I was a kid, Yes I was once a kid..
> I used Almond essence on account me no havey vanilla essence.
> But really delicious and that will become a regular.
> I ate 1/4 of it was tempted to eat more but resisted.
> It should last 4 days.
> Thanks @Kaylz for the recipe.


I bet it doesn't last longer than two days Vince.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Looks lovely @Vince_UK.  At least you used the right type of dish.  I had no idea what it was suppose to look like.


A flat bottom is always best...no pun intended of course


----------



## Bubbsie

_*Savoury |Cream Cheese Pancakes*
_
These are different from the easy peasy sweet pancakes I have posted before...they have a different spongy texture...delicious with some crispy bacon & some more cream cheese (why not).
_

Ingredients (for about 10 small pancakes):_



_

60 g cream cheese (I used Philadelphia)

50 g ground almond

25 g soy flour

1 tsp. baking powder

2 eggs

1 tsp. vanilla essence

2 tbsp. xylitol
_

_Preparations:
Put all the ingredients in a blender and blend until smooth. Let the mixture rest for  about 10 minutes 
Pour 2 tbsp. of the mixture on a quite hot (but not too hot!), greased pan and fry until golden. Flip the pancake and cook on the other side._
For a sweeter pancake serve with berries & whipped cream or powdered xylitol or a sweetener of your choice... for the chocaholics (@Benny G) amongst us drizzle with a little melted dark chocolate/ganache.

1.6gs carbs per pancake
98 calories each pancake although you will need to adjust these measurements for any additions. 

_
_


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Thanks @Bubbsie pancakes are now on the menu. Tonight or tomorrow. I think the bacon and cheese will be enough, chocolate next time. Lol


Well Benny you could make it two courses...savoury first...then the sweet ones for dessert...too much possibly?.


----------



## Vince_UK

Going to make another Blackberry Clthingy today, they are really very nice. Wonder what other berries could be used other than raspberries? Blueberries would be nice but higher carbs, strawberries the same, I guess there is only a the choice between blackberries and rasps.
hmmm
Thinking aloud again, need to stop this.


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> Going to make another Blackberry Clthingy today, they are really very nice. Wonder what other berries could be used other than raspberries? Blueberries would be nice but higher carbs, strawberries the same, I guess there is only a the choice between blackberries and rasps.
> hmmm
> Thinking aloud again, need to stop this.


My recipe I posted (for the xylitol ratio) uses blueberries which I do. Clafoutis is traditionally made with cherries. I’m going to try with a bit of rhubarb at some point


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> Yes...success the birds have eaten every crumb of the 'purple bread rolls'...so not a complete waste of my time


Did I miss this recipe. Purple bread? (Would you mind putting the quiche recipe on the board please? Ta muchly


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> My recipe I posted (for the xylitol ratio) uses blueberries which I do. Clafoutis is traditionally made with cherries. I’m going to try with a bit of rhubarb at some point


I used 80gr xylitol Sally in lieu of the 100gr inulin. I assumed that to be correct, it tasted great lol


----------



## Sally W

Glad you gave it a go. Personally I wouldn’t have used 100gm inulin as it could have an unfortunate effect.....as in the case if my marmalade and almond cake


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> Glad you gave it a go. Personally I wouldn’t have used 100gm inulin as it could have an unfortunate effect.....as in the case if my marmalade and almond cake


Going to make another today, it was truly delicious and a change from simply berries, more like a genuine dessert.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Going to make another today, it was truly delicious and a change from simply berries, more like a genuine dessert.


Strawberries aren't that much higher in carbs, last time I looked they were only around 6g per 100g, I believe blackberries are 5g per 100g so only 1g difference that wouldn't make much difference xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Strawberries aren't that much higher in carbs, last time I looked they were only around 6g per 100g, I believe blackberries are 5g per 100g so only 1g difference that wouldn't make much difference xx


Would strawbs bake ok?
I have more blackberries I am just thinking for the next time lol
Quite like the idea of a strawberry one.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Would strawbs bake ok?
> I have more blackberries I am just thinking for the next time lol
> Quite like the idea of a strawberry one.


You can make strawberry crumb bars etc so I would assume as long as they aren't too soft and ripe at the time they would work just as well xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Going to make another Blackberry Clthingy today, they are really very nice. Wonder what other berries could be used other than raspberries? Blueberries would be nice but higher carbs, strawberries the same, I guess there is only a the choice between blackberries and rasps.
> hmmm
> Thinking aloud again, need to stop this.


Cherries are the classic filling Vince...I'm not sure how carby they are...will check that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Did I miss this recipe. Purple bread? (Would you mind putting the quiche recipe on the board please? Ta muchly


It wasn't intentional Sally...some brands of psyllium if used in sufficient quantities will turn the bread /rolls purple...they smelt really good...good texture but I just couldt bring myself to eat purple bread...yes I'll post the recipe in the other thread...just wondering what pastry recipe Vince (our baking expert\0 used will check that out.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> You can make strawberry crumb bars etc so I would assume as long as they aren't too soft and ripe at the time they would work just as well xx


Kaylz have you got the recipe for that...I like the sound of it


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Would strawbs bake ok?
> I have more blackberries I am just thinking for the next time lol
> Quite like the idea of a strawberry one.


Well you could use whatever you like Vince...but they may be quite mushy by the time the 'thingy' was cooked...I doubt they will hold their shape or form.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz have you got the recipe for that...I like the sound of it


no I'm afraid I don't sorry, I just saw them somewhere, I will look for them later when I've got a bit more time, sorry again 
Oh and for folks interested I believe cherries are 11.5g carb per 100g xx


----------



## Jodee

Cool 

Very professional looking Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Jodee said:


> Cool
> 
> Very professional looking Vince


Gee tanks Jodee


----------



## Jodee

Kaylz said:


> Oh and for folks interested I believe cherries are 11.5g carb per 100g xx



Thanks Kaylz, Aldi have some great black cherries in at the moment.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> no I'm afraid I don't sorry, I just saw them somewhere, I will look for them later when I've got a bit more time, sorry again
> Oh and for folks interested I believe cherries are 11.5g carb per 100g xx


That is a LOT of the dreaded carb things


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> That is a LOT of the dreaded carb things


Not really, you've eaten more than that in a go with chocolate in the past, the dessert has a lot of fat in just like chocolate so it would certainly be worth a go xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Not really, you've eaten more than that in a go with chocolate in the past, the dessert has a lot of fat in just like chocolate so it would certainly be worth a go xx


OK will try next time


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> It wasn't intentional Sally...some brands of psyllium if used in sufficient quantities will turn the bread /rolls purple...they smelt really good...good texture but I just couldt bring myself to eat purple bread...yes I'll post the recipe in the other thread...just wondering what pastry recipe Vince (our baking expert\0 used will check that out.


Ah I see...ha ha understand now! I scroll through at random times and always think I’m missing recipes. Thanks for putting quiche up


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Glad you gave it a go. Personally I wouldn’t have used 100gm inulin as it could have an unfortunate effect.....as in the case if my marmalade and almond cake


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Ah I see...ha ha understand now! I scroll through at random times and always think I’m missing recipes. Thanks for putting quiche up


Okay Sally it's up on the other thread...the recipe thread...I have posted the pastry base & the quiche filling consecutively so that hopefully will make it easier to follow...be interesting to see some photos if any of you decide to make this...good luck &  enjoy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> That is a LOT of the dreaded carb things


Nature Valley Protein bars come in over that Vince...some @12gs...other @14gs...so it would be ideal for  snack when we don't want to have lunch...I got home at 2am this morning...nothing to eat all day...could have done with one then (or maybe 2).


----------



## Bubbsie

Jodee said:


> Cool
> 
> Very professional looking Vince


He's an 'accidenta'l baker Jodee… nonetheless it's all good Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Nature Valley Protein bars come in over that Vince...some @12gs...other @14gs...so it would be ideal for  snack when we don't want to have lunch...I got home at 2am this morning...nothing to eat all day...could have done with one then (or maybe 2).


The ones eat are 9.6 haha


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> Okay Sally it's up on the other thread...the recipe thread...I have posted the pastry base & the quiche filling consecutively so that hopefully will make it easier to follow...be interesting to see some photos if any of you decide to make this...good luck &  enjoy.


Ideal. Thanks


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The ones eat are 9.6 haha


Honestly picky picky picky Vince.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well,, I have to say that was wnderfully delicious. Definitely like some of the pudding my mom used to make when I was a kid, Yes I was once a kid..
> I used Almond essence on account me no havey vanilla essence.
> But really delicious and that will become a regular.
> I ate 1/4 of it was tempted to eat more but resisted.
> It should last 4 days.
> Thanks @Kaylz for the recipe.


Yep it is a great find @Kaylz  I'm definitely going to try it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I used 80gr xylitol Sally in lieu of the 100gr inulin. I assumed that to be correct, it tasted great lol


OOh Vince the experimental baker...impressive


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Going to make another today, it was truly delicious and a change from simply berries, more like a genuine dessert.


I'm going to make one Vince at the weekend...will use the xylitol as you recommend...I will have it with extra thick cream...will try the raspberries I think...and post pictures unless of course it looks like a dogs dinner.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I'm going to make one Vince at the weekend...will use the xylitol as you recommend...I will have it with extra thick cream...will try the raspberries I think...and post pictures unless of course it looks like a dogs dinner.


I am sure Harry wouldn't say No to it


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am sure Harry wouldn't say No to it


That's his problem Vince...he will eat anything that is remotely edible...even a dodgy Clatthingy.


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> I am sure Harry wouldn't say No to it


Xylitol is toxic to dogs so please be careful all pet owners!


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> Xylitol is toxic to dogs so please be careful all pet owners!


That is very interesting to now Sally.


----------



## Kaylz

Also toxic to cats along with many other things including household plants etc xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Also toxic to cats along with many other things including household plants etc xx


B***** Me what am I eating?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> B***** Me what am I eating?


Vince chocolate is also toxic to dogs and you eat buckets of that...you're still here...so there's no need to panic.


----------



## persephone

Hi everyone.
just joined this fab community and was lurking around finding my way when i stumbled on this thread. im a happy bunny. I love the recipes. you are clever people. i was diagnosed type 2 5 years ago managed ok but now have hit a wall. I miss treats...a lot so im quickly filling up a notebook with recipes and a list of ingredients. Cant wait for payday so I can go shopping.


----------



## Vince_UK

persephone said:


> Hi everyone.
> just joined this fab community and was lurking around finding my way when i stumbled on this thread. im a happy bunny. I love the recipes. you are clever people. i was diagnosed type 2 5 years ago managed ok but now have hit a wall. I miss treats...a lot so im quickly filling up a notebook with recipes and a list of ingredients. Cant wait for payday so I can go shopping.


Welcome @persephone 
Cook away and feel to totally free to ask any questions. 
There are some very good recipes here and ones even I can manage lol


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> Hi everyone.
> just joined this fab community and was lurking around finding my way when i stumbled on this thread. im a happy bunny. I love the recipes. you are clever people. i was diagnosed type 2 5 years ago managed ok but now have hit a wall. I miss treats...a lot so im quickly filling up a notebook with recipes and a list of ingredients. Cant wait for payday so I can go shopping.


I think some of the foods I miss the most are bread...pastry...cakes & puddings...now we can have them guilt free...most of them are so easy to make...I've said before the hardest part is assembling all the ingredients...and lets face it if @Vince_UK can make them...we all can


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I think some of the foods I miss the most are bread...pastry...cakes & puddings...now we can have them guilt free...most of them are so easy to make...I've said before the hardest part is assembling all the ingredients...and lets face it if @Vince_UK can make them...we all can


Fully agree even though you malign my abilities


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Fully agree even though you malign my abilities


No Vince...you have to admit you were the most reluctant baker...now of course you have acquired some good basic skills...although you'll have to step away from the Clafoutis soon...don't forget the quiche we're all waiting for.


----------



## persephone

I think as i am of a mature age  I was brought up on stodgy and very filling foods. I find a lot of meal recipes are not to my taste.I need  sunday dinners. mince and dumplings, fish and chips, i think its the feeling of fullness and enjoyment i miss. i think i will find some good substitutes here. Cant wait to try the muffins and cheesecake. and the yorkshires..i love yorkshires


----------



## Vince_UK

persephone said:


> I think as i am of a mature age  I was brought up on stodgy and very filling foods. I find a lot of meal recipes are not to my taste.I need  sunday dinners. mince and dumplings, fish and chips, i think its the feeling of fullness and enjoyment i miss. i think i will find some good substitutes here. Cant wait to try the muffins and cheesecake. and the yorkshires..i love yorkshires


You and me alike lol and I a more of a mature disosition than your goodself 
Miss my staple BUT I am getting used to this new way of life.


----------



## persephone

I never realized just how much food impacts on your quality of life. to realize that walking down the shopping isles turns into a battle of wills with yourself so as not to buy all those yummy things that are on special offer is painful. never to old to learn they say  well im gonna learn


----------



## Vince_UK

persephone said:


> I never realized just how much food impacts on your quality of life. to realize that walking down the shopping isles turns into a battle of wills with yourself so as not to buy all those yummy things that are on special offer is painful. never to old to learn they say  well im gonna learn


Absolutely correct. I now gain much kudos by not weakening. You  have the correct attitude @persephone. Mindset is 90% of the battle.  Once you adapt is is not as difficult as you may think at the present. Well done.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince chocolate is also toxic to dogs and you eat buckets of that...you're still here...so there's no need to panic.


What are you insinuating? Woof Woof


----------



## Bubbsie

*LOW CARB DUMPLINGS*...I have tried this recipe but at the time the dumplings did not last long enough to take a photo...this is a recipe I've borrowed from @Mark Parrott with a few small tweaks here & there...

Ingredients for 16 to 18 dumplings for 5-6 servings (approximately 3-4g carbs per dumpling) *I made them larger and settled for 8 dumplings which of course will increase the carb content to double.*
2 eggs
1 tsp salt
1.5 tsp black pepper *I substituted black pepper for 1 teaspoon of white pepper since the black pepper affected the colour of the dumplings turned the mixture grey & no one wants a grey dumpling?*
1 tsp paprika *I substituted some dried parsley...although you can use any herb or spice flavouring you wish*
1 cup almond flour

Instructions
1.Beat the eggs until fluffy.
2.Add the spices and almond flour.
3.Put dough in the freezer for 30 minutes or the fridge for an hour or two. You can get by with less chilling time, but forming the dumplings will be messier. If aesthetics are important to you, chill the dumplings.
4.Bring a pot of water to a boil.
5.Form all your dumplings at the same time so they can go into the water about the same time.
6.Steam, with the lid on, for about 8 to 10 minutes. They will puff up and you'll see air pockets inside when cut, this means they are done.


----------



## Bubbsie

RICOTTA CAKE

This cake is fabulous & tastes as good as it looks...it comes in at 5.6gs carbs & 317 calories per slice (this makes twelve slices)…I served this last week and it went down a treat...although I'm not sure if the portions would have stretched to twelve servings the way I cut them...a bit more involved than many of the recipes here but worth it...I have made most of the recipes here & can say your visitors or dinner guests would never know these are genuinely low carb...and after eating them they won't care

_*Ingredients:*_
*240 g ground almonds*
_*50 g ricotta cheese
170 g xylitol, powdered (or any other sweetener of your choice which is equivalent of 170g of sugar)
4 eggs
Zest from 1 lemon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
60g almond flakes*
*Instructions*
*Preheat oven to 160 C
Line the 20 cm loose bottom cake tin with baking paper
Using electric mixer beat egg yolks with xylitol, add ricotta, vanilla extract, lemon zest and ground almond and briefly mix to combine the mixture.
Whisk the egg whites until soft peaks. Fold 1/3 of the egg whites into ricotta mixture to loosen and then fold in the rest. 
Spread the mixture in the tin, sprinkle the almond flakes on the top and bake for about 50 minutes.
Cool it down and refrigerate it overnight. Dust with powdered xylitol before serving.

 

*_


----------



## Bubbsie

MINCED MEAT PIES I haven't made these yet hopefully they are my 'project for this weekend...I miss meat pies so much...

_*Ingredients (makes 6 pies):
Filling*
*200g mince beef meat 
1 small onion (I used 60g)
1 celery stick
1 small carrot (about 100g)
4 mushrooms
1tbsp coconut oil
1 tbsp tomato puree
Spices (black pepper, salt, paprika, splash of soya sauce,oregano,garlic chopped)*
*Pastry:*
*150 ground almonds
40g soy flour
250g Mozzarella, grated
100g cream cheese
1 egg
½ tsp salt
Pinch of black pepper*
*Preparation:
Filling:*
*Finely dice carrots, celery stick, mushrooms and onions. Heat up the coconut oil and sauté vegetables together with mince meat. Add tomato pure, garlic and spices. Fry for a couple more minutes and set aside to cool down a bit. (you can use any selection of vegetables you like...although you may have to adjust the carb content if using starchy veggies)*
*Pastry*
*Place mozzarella and cream cheese in a medium saucepan. Heat it up over a medium heat, string continuously, until its full liquid. Let it cool down slightly and add ground almonds, soya flour, the egg , salt and black pepper. Stir by hand to make dough.
Place the dough in the fridge for about an hour.
Preheat oven to 220C and prepare little bowl of water to dip your fingers in. It really helps to work the dough into shape. 
Divide the dough into two portions, about 60/40 ratio. Take the larger part and divide into six equal balls. Push these small portions into a large muffin tin. It will be a bit tricky as the dough is a bit sticky, but you should be able to fully line the muffin cups.  Place in the oven and bake for about 10 minutes, until slightly browned. Remove from the oven and fill the pies with mince meat. 
Divide the smaller portion of dough into six little balls. Place each ball on top of the pie and cover it, making sure the edges are stuck together. Bake for another 15 minutes until pies are golden brown. Let it cool down slightly before serving. 

 






*_


----------



## Bubbsie

*Dark Chocolate & Nut Slices*

I can just about squeeze these in the baking thread the hazelnuts are roasted in the oven...another for @Benny G and @Vince_UK ….dedicated chocoholics...you will need to calculate the nutritional content which will vary depending on which nuts you use & which percent cocoa solids in your choice of chocolate.
_
*Ingredients:*
*100 g dark chocolate I'm using 85% here
About 100 g of nuts (avoid cashews as they are a bit higher in carbs) I am using roasted hazelnuts but the choice is yours
Spices of your choice (sea salt, chili powder, cinnamon) I haven't included spice in mine this time*
*Preparation:*
*In a bowl, over simmering water, melt the chocolate.
Line a tray with the cling film.
In a medium bowl combine the nuts with the spices and melted chocolate. Spread the mixture evenly on the tray and let it cool down. Place in a fridge for about 30 mins and then carefully turn over and peel the cling film. Break into pieces and store in the air tight container.*_


----------



## Bubbsie

For some reason I couldn't add this photo to the dark chocolate & nut pieces above...please see below


----------



## Bubbsie

I've just found this to use with my pancakes...zero calories...zero carbs...I have ordered some  Butterscotch currently on sale at Bulk Powders...available in Butterscotch...Maple syrup...Vanilla...Blueberry...Chocolate Caramel & Strawberry...currently £4.49 for 400mls...check the link all the ingredients are listed alongside the nutritional information.

www.bulkpowders.co.uk/zero-calorie-syrup.html


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I've just found this to use with my pancakes...zero calories...zero carbs...I have ordered some  Butterscotch currently on sale at Bulk Powders...available in Butterscotch...Maple syrup...Vanilla...Blueberry...Chocolate Caramel & Strawberry...currently £4.49 for 400mls...check the link all the ingredients are listed alongside the nutritional information.
> 
> www.bulkpowders.co.uk/zero-calorie-syrup.html


Look good.  And no polyols either.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Look good.  And no polyols either.


They'd be ideal with pancakes...yoghurt...cakes...anything...ordering several flavours.


----------



## Bubbsie

*Dark Chocolate & Caramelised Hazelnut Pieces*

just tweaked my recipe above & made these...absolutely delicious...to my shame I have already eaten half the plate.
Ingredients

140gs of 85% dark chocolate
140gs of Hazelnuts
1 Dessertspoon of Xylitol
Vanilla Extract to taste
1 Teaspoon of good instant coffee

Preparation
Mix the Hazelnuts with xylitol & vanilla extract Roast in the oven for approximately 10-15 minutes at 180c check & stir the mixture a couple of times then leave to set.
When the nuts have set crush them with the end of a rolling pin or a mortar & pestle.
Melt the chocolate vanilla & coffee I used my microwave on half power then combine with the caramelised nuts.
Cover a tray with cling film and spread the mixture thinly leave to set in the fridge.
When set break into pieces.

This will keep in an airtight container for over a week if it lasts that long.


----------



## Vince_UK

MORE expense
Mortar and pestle.

My poor ludicrously meagre, inadequate pension.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> RICOTTA CAKE
> 
> This cake is fabulous & tastes as good as it looks...it comes in at 5.6gs carbs & 317 calories per slice (this makes twelve slices)…I served this last week and it went down a treat...although I'm not sure if the portions would have stretched to twelve servings the way I cut them...a bit more involved than many of the recipes here but worth it...I have made most of the recipes here & can say your visitors or dinner guests would never know these are genuinely low carb...and after eating them they won't care
> 
> _*Ingredients:*_
> *240 g ground almonds*
> _*50 g ricotta cheese
> 170 g xylitol, powdered (or any other sweetener of your choice which is equivalent of 170g of sugar)
> 4 eggs
> Zest from 1 lemon
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 60g almond flakes*
> *Instructions*
> *Preheat oven to 160 C
> Line the 20 cm loose bottom cake tin with baking paper
> Using electric mixer beat egg yolks with xylitol, add ricotta, vanilla extract, lemon zest and ground almond and briefly mix to combine the mixture.
> Whisk the egg whites until soft peaks. Fold 1/3 of the egg whites into ricotta mixture to loosen and then fold in the rest.
> Spread the mixture in the tin, sprinkle the almond flakes on the top and bake for about 50 minutes.
> Cool it down and refrigerate it overnight. Dust with powdered xylitol before serving.
> 
> View attachment 9182
> *_


NOW
That is right up my street
Bring on.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> MORE expense
> Mortar and pestle.
> 
> My poor ludicrously meagre, inadequate pension.


Don't panic Vince...you can use the end of a rolling pin...or anything suitable to crunch them up a bit...so easy to do but be careful...I've had to hide them at the back of the fridge...so far I've eaten half of them


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> NOW
> That is right up my street
> Bring on.


Who knows I may make one in July?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Who knows I may make one in July?


I fully support that suggestion.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I fully support that suggestion.


We'll see


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Don't panic Vince...you can use the end of a rolling pin...or anything suitable to crunch them up a bit...so easy to do but be careful...I've had to hide them at the back of the fridge...so far I've eaten half of them


I do NOT have a ruddy rolling pin either.
Ths low carb baking lark is an expensive date


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I do NOT have a ruddy rolling pin either.
> Ths low carb baking lark is an expensive date


You could even use the end of a wooden spoon...just break them up a bit...honestly you are a tight fisted old so and so.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> You could even use the end of a wooden spoon...just break them up a bit...honestly you are a tight fisted old so and so.


Not tight fisted, just barely surviving on a ludicrously meagre pension.


----------



## persephone

Oh heaven help me.. roll on pay day. my mouth is dribbling.


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> Oh heaven help me.. roll on pay day. my mouth is dribbling.


Persephone make sure you compare prices if you decide to invest in several of the ingredients...some of the online suppliers have regular special offers...you can get many of them on Amazon who if you have prime which has no extra postage costs so can work out cheaper... the chocolate I am using is from either Aldi or Lidl...so not that expensive...I am so enjoying being able to eat some of the things I have missed guilt free.


----------



## New-journey

persephone said:


> Oh heaven help me.. roll on pay day. my mouth is dribbling.


I have to agree, so delicious looking!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Persephone make sure you compare prices if you decide to invest in several of the ingredients...some of the online suppliers have regular special offers...you can get many of them on Amazon who if you have prime which has no extra postage costs so can work out cheaper... the chocolate I am using is from either Aldi or Lidl...so not that expensive...I am so enjoying being able to eat some of the things I have missed guilt free.


And Harry the Dog is enjoying eating Hgh Carb purloined battered fish


----------



## persephone

Thanks Bubbsie, I work with a girl who had prime so i can ask her to get stuff for me. Im lurking now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> I made one of these last weekend @Bubbsie
> I resisted the urge to stir in some peanut butter.


Benny I am hanging my head in shame...the 2nd lot I made has almost disappeared...the next time you make them try caramelising whichever nuts you use...ooh it was so good & so easy to make...how long did your batch last?


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> My batch lasted about 2 meal times after setting in the fridge. Chocolate with wall nuts and brazil nuts, yum, yum.


I love walnuts & Brazil nuts are one of my favourites Benny...I definitely will try those...when we have more company I think then I won't be tempted to eat so many.


----------



## Maz2

What a fabulous thread this is.  I haven't minded going without or cutting down bread, desserts, pastry etc but love the idea of eating the low carb versions of them.  Definitely having a go at some of these. 

Have made a note of the bulk products co. too.


----------



## Maz2

Bubbsie said:


> RICOTTA CAKE
> 
> This cake is fabulous & tastes as good as it looks...it comes in at 5.6gs carbs & 317 calories per slice (this makes twelve slices)…I served this last week and it went down a treat...although I'm not sure if the portions would have stretched to twelve servings the way I cut them...a bit more involved than many of the recipes here but worth it...I have made most of the recipes here & can say your visitors or dinner guests would never know these are genuinely low carb...and after eating them they won't care
> 
> _*Ingredients:*_
> *240 g ground almonds*
> _*50 g ricotta cheese
> 170 g xylitol, powdered (or any other sweetener of your choice which is equivalent of 170g of sugar)
> 4 eggs
> Zest from 1 lemon
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 60g almond flakes*
> *Instructions*
> *Preheat oven to 160 C
> Line the 20 cm loose bottom cake tin with baking paper
> Using electric mixer beat egg yolks with xylitol, add ricotta, vanilla extract, lemon zest and ground almond and briefly mix to combine the mixture.
> Whisk the egg whites until soft peaks. Fold 1/3 of the egg whites into ricotta mixture to loosen and then fold in the rest.
> Spread the mixture in the tin, sprinkle the almond flakes on the top and bake for about 50 minutes.
> Cool it down and refrigerate it overnight. Dust with powdered xylitol before serving.
> 
> View attachment 9182
> *_


That looks beautiful Bubbsie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Maz2 said:


> That looks beautiful Bubbsie.


Its delicious Maz...the problem is when you make it you're supposed to get twelve slices out of it....we didn't...opps.


----------



## Bubbsie

Maz2 said:


> What a fabulous thread this is.  I haven't minded going without or cutting down bread, desserts, pastry etc but love the idea of eating the low carb versions of them.  Definitely having a go at some of these.
> 
> Have made a note of the bulk products co. too.


Maz try Bulk Powders...also have a look at Amazon too...although some of the products are cheaper on Bulk Powders they charge for delivery...whereas if you have Prime on Amazon you get priority postage at no extra charge.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hoping to try a meat pie today...not sure which I should make...individual ones or a full on big pie...watch this space...a couple of pastry options...again undecided which to make?


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> I would be tempted to question the scale of effort and resources. I often 'sketch' before committing to a final or finished piece. The sketches themselves can be perfect miniatures, or as playful and extravagant as you like with minimal expenditure.


That's certainly a moot point Benny...but you can't taste the sketches...and when experimenting with food/baking...even the 'mistakes' taste pretty good


----------



## Vince_UK

Not baking I KNOW.... but found these in ALDI today.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Not baking I KNOW.... but found these in ALDI today.
> View attachment 9269 View attachment 9270 View attachment 9271 View attachment 9272


Wow you are SO behind the times!!! lol, these have been discussed on here many times haha, mark and radders are 2 members that have mentioned them xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Wow you are SO behind the times!!! lol, these have been discussed on here many times haha, mark and radders are 2 members that have mentioned them xx


OK OK OK OK OK


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> OK OK OK OK OK


 xx


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> OK OK OK OK OK



First time I’ve seen them so thanks Vince. Good things are worth mentioning again because we don’t catch all the posts.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> First time I’ve seen them so thanks Vince. Good things are worth mentioning again because we don’t catch all the posts.


Exactly Amigo, thanks


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> And Harry the Dog is enjoying eating Hgh Carb purloined battered fish


Poor Harry...he is innocent...innocent I tell you


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Poor Harry...he is innocent...innocent I tell you


Spherical objects (n work that one out).


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Not baking I KNOW.... but found these in ALDI today.
> View attachment 9269 View attachment 9270 View attachment 9271 View attachment 9272


Blast got all mixed up with my posts...realised I'd answered everyone's post at once...I haven't seen or noticed these before...definitely going to get me some.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Spherical objects (n work that one out).


You cad!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> First time I’ve seen them so thanks Vince. Good things are worth mentioning again because we don’t catch all the posts.


Same here...I want some...perfect to shove in my bag when I'm off to work & probably won't get anything all day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Not baking I KNOW.... but found these in ALDI today.
> View attachment 9269 View attachment 9270 View attachment 9271 View attachment 9272


They're baked so that's good enough for me...they really do look good.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Spherical objects (n work that one out).


Anyway...he's been 'seen to' (work that one yerself)


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Anyway...he's been 'seen to' (work that one yerself)


That's Simples.Poor lad


----------



## Amigo

I’ve just tried some salted caramel Oppo ice cream I bought myself today (I know I’m behind the times). I don’t think I was expecting much but it’s absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’ve just tried some salted caramel Oppo ice cream I bought myself today (I know I’m behind the times). I don’t think I was expecting much but it’s absolutely gorgeous!


Jealous I want to try that but just haven't got around to it YET.....


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Jealous I want to try that but just haven't got around to it YET.....



Hard to imagine something so delicious can be so low in carbs! Rich too so you don’t need much.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I’ve just tried some salted caramel Oppo ice cream I bought myself today (I know I’m behind the times). I don’t think I was expecting much but it’s absolutely gorgeous!


What's Oppo ice cream...I'm clearly way behind the times...I haven't got a scooby do what that is?


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Hard to imagine something so delicious can be so low in carbs! Rich too so you don’t need much.


Just googled it...Waitrose have it...6.6gs for two scoops...I'd like some of that.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Just googled it...Waitrose have it...6.6gs for two scoops...I'd like some of that.



Slurp!


----------



## persephone

Ive got a rhubarb growing in my garden rapidly becoming a triffid. anyone got any ideas for puddin


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> Ive got a rhubarb growing in my garden rapidly becoming a triffid. anyone got any ideas for puddin


Its got to be a crumble Persephone...I have a low carb crumble recipe...although I have not made this one...another I borrowed from @Mark Parrott ...I'll post it for you.


----------



## Bubbsie

*LOW CARB SIMPLE CRUMBLE RECIPE for @persephone 

Ingredients:
1 cup ground almonds
1 cup ground linseed
1/3 block of butter diced (of a standard sized block)
1/4 cup sweetener
Inulin to sprinkle on top (optional & may not do anything)

Method:
1. Add ground almonds & linseed to a bowl
2. Add diced butter & rub with fingers until breadcrumbs are formed
3. Add sweetener & stir in to mixture
4. Pour onto whatever stewed fruit you like (it was rhubarb in my case) & remember to sweeten fruit with sweetener
5. Sprinkle Inulin on top.  This should technically caramelise the top.
6. Shove in oven on gas mark 4 (177C) for about 20 mins, but check regularly so it doesn't burn.

Inulin can be used for caramelisation (is that a word?) & although the crumble did seem to caramelise in places, it may have done that without the Inulin. You can substitute the inulin for any other preferred sweetener.
*


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Not baking I KNOW.... but found these in ALDI today.
> View attachment 9269 View attachment 9270 View attachment 9271 View attachment 9272


Wow, these look amazing. I don't often see gluten free bars, git to get to Aldi!


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> First time I’ve seen them so thanks Vince. Good things are worth mentioning again because we don’t catch all the posts.


Agree, carry on searching Vince for low carb treats


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Just googled it...Waitrose have it...6.6gs for two scoops...I'd like some of that.



And it had no bad effects on my bg! I’m a happy little slurper...even though it’s an expensive treat


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> And it had no bad effects on my bg! I’m a happy little slurper...even though it’s an expensive treat



Slurper Love it


----------



## persephone

Thanks Bubbsie, love a crumble. Ill give it a go at the weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> Thanks Bubbsie, love a crumble. Ill give it a go at the weekend.


Persephone...if you do make the crumble...can we have a photo for the thread please?...good luck...I may try one with some blackberries & extra thick cream.


----------



## Bubbsie

Just ordered my zero calories zero carbs syrup from Bulk Powders & some low carb rice...they are on special offer (the butterscotch & vanilla are currently £2.69 each) at the moment and if you spend £15 you get another 40% off your total order...they do charge postage...but it only cost £2.95 for all six items...so easy peasy pancakes with butterscotch syrup this weekend...will try the rice & get back to you all on that...can't wait.


----------



## Bubbsie

Not strictly baking but this might be of interest.
/www.bulkpowders.co.uk/diet-rice.html
Energy kJ/Kcal 25/6
Fat
_of which saturates_ <0.5g
_<0.5g_
Carbohydrates
_of which sugars_ 3.5g
_<0.5g_
Fibre 3.0g
Protein <0.5g
Salt 0.01g
*SUITABLE FOR*
Vegetarians, Vegans, Gluten Free, Dairy Free, Lactose Free.

I have ordered a couple of packets...I have tried the cauliflower rice...it doesn't work for me...so I'm hoping this is an acceptable alternative ...will let you all know.


----------



## Bubbsie

*Low Carb Naan Bread
*
My mission for today is to recreate this naan bread...I have borrowed this from @Marsbartoastie (again) tweaked it with some garlic puree & dried coriander (use whatever herbs & spices of your choosing)

  


1/2 cup oat flour
1 cup vital wheat gluten
1 cup almond flour
1/2 tsp sugar (I used icing sugar to make it more available to the yeast)
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 sachet 'easy bake' type yeast 
2 tbsp coconut oil (you could use butter instead)
1 cup blood warm water
1/4 cup natural yogurt

Method

Melt the coconut oil (or butter) and add the water and yogurt.  Make sure the mixture is blood warm.
Put all dry ingredients in the mixer, make a well and add the wet ingredients.
Mix using dough hook for 5-10 minutes until nice and stretchy. Alternatively, knead by hand.
Leave to prove for a couple of hours (will double in size).
Knock back and cut into six pieces.
Heat a big non stick frying pan until good and hot.
Flour a board and roll out your first naan (mine was not quite as fat as a £1 coin, but I'll make it a bit thinner next time).  I had to stretch it with my hands as it was very springy.
Slap into the hot pan and watch it slowly swell.  Leave for a few minutes without bothering it until it's puffed up and is nicely browned on the bottom.
Flip it over and do the other side.
Brush with melted butter or olive oil and sprinkle with seeds.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Not strictly baking but this might be of interest.
> /www.bulkpowders.co.uk/diet-rice.html
> Energy kJ/Kcal 25/6
> Fat
> _of which saturates_ <0.5g
> _<0.5g_
> Carbohydrates
> _of which sugars_ 3.5g
> _<0.5g_
> Fibre 3.0g
> Protein <0.5g
> Salt 0.01g
> *SUITABLE FOR*
> Vegetarians, Vegans, Gluten Free, Dairy Free, Lactose Free.
> 
> I have ordered a couple of packets...I have tried the cauliflower rice...it doesn't work for me...so I'm hoping this is an acceptable alternative ...will let you all know.


Good luck, I find it hard to eat but then love cauliflower rice!


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Good luck, I find it hard to eat but then love cauliflower rice!


I love cauli rice also  Aldi 72p a 250gr box lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I love cauli rice also  Aldi 72p a 250gr box lol


I've told you so many times Vincent...I don't like cauli rice ...alright for you & @New-journey a right ol' pair of veggies


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> I've told you so many times Vincent...I don't like cauli rice ...alright for you & @New-journey a right ol' pair of veggies


Would love to see your face when you try the low carb rice.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Would love to see your face when you try the low carb rice.


Yeah   Take a photo @Bubbsie  or should I say a mugshot.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Yeah   Take a photo @Bubbsie  or should I say a mugshot.


You better stop maligning me Vince...otherwise I'll sue & be after your ludicrously meagre pension (and the house).


----------



## Maz2

New-journey said:


> Good luck, I find it hard to eat but then love cauliflower rice!


Me too.  I like courgetti spaghetti too.  Went to Bella Italia the other day and found they were doing a pasta made with carrots and courgettes.  I thought at first it was being put into ordinary spaghetti but the waitress said, no it is made with carrots and courgettes and made to look like spaghetti. It was very nice.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Would love to see your face when you try the low carb rice.


Its not made from veggies...so there.


----------



## Vince_UK

Sainsburys tonight in Alnwick Halo Top ice cream £2.50 per tub. I am sure it will be in all Sainsbury stores.


----------



## persephone

I have a question about almonds. The recipes ask for almond flour. Am i right in saying this is only almonds ground very tiny to make the flour. If it is how hard is it to make your own by buying whole almonds or ground almonds. It just seems almond flour is very expensive. or am i on the wrong track completely


----------



## Vince_UK

persephone said:


> I have a question about almonds. The recipes ask for almond flour. Am i right in saying this is only almonds ground very tiny to make the flour. If it is how hard is it to make your own by buying whole almonds or ground almonds. It just seems almond flour is very expensive. or am i on the wrong track completely


I just buy ground Almonds @persephone and they do the job very well. I get mine off Amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B077GNCNVP/ref=snk_ddb_dp_2_mdpajx?smid=A1DGWUZGT8LGB6&psc=1&ie=UTF8


----------



## persephone

Thanks Vince. So do you just use the ground almonds when a recipe says almond flour?


----------



## Vince_UK

persephone said:


> Thanks Vince. So do you just use the ground almonds when a recipe says almond flour?


Yes @persephone  I had the same confusion initially. Ground almonds do the job perfectly. I make the scones and the clafoutis with those.


----------



## persephone

Thanks. Ill give it a go with the ground ones


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> I have a question about almonds. The recipes ask for almond flour. Am i right in saying this is only almonds ground very tiny to make the flour. If it is how hard is it to make your own by buying whole almonds or ground almonds. It just seems almond flour is very expensive. or am i on the wrong track completely


Almonds can work out expensive whether you buy them whole or ground...almond flour is simply ground almonds...I buy a kilo bag at a time...you can get some reasonably good deals on Amazon or wholefoods online.


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> Thanks. Ill give it a go with the ground ones


Good luck Persephone...I'd love to see what you make with it.


----------



## Bubbsie

I've just had a quick look at the prices for ground almonds...it seems Amazon has the best prices at the moment.


----------



## Bubbsie

Some strawberry muffins in the oven...the same recipe posted here for the blueberry ones...I have no idea if it will work...hoping the strawberries hold their shape & form...off to get some extra thick cream to have them with...will post photos...fingers crossed


----------



## Vince_UK

Making another blackberry clatfouteeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Strangely, my dentist is a T2 on insulin and when I was there yesterday,  we started to compare notes, not very long may I add at the hourly rate he charges  and me just being a Needy Poor Old Pensioner.
To cut a long story short, I sent him the recipe for the blackberry clafouteeeeeeeeeeee which he loves LOL He usually makes the cherry one.
Strange world, I don't believe I am exchanging recipes with my dentist, you couldn't make it up lol. What has happened to me???


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I've just found this to use with my pancakes...zero calories...zero carbs...I have ordered some  Butterscotch currently on sale at Bulk Powders...available in Butterscotch...Maple syrup...Vanilla...Blueberry...Chocolate Caramel & Strawberry...currently £4.49 for 400mls...check the link all the ingredients are listed alongside the nutritional information.
> 
> www.bulkpowders.co.uk/zero-calorie-syrup.html


Do you reckon you could use the maple as a sub for recipes that call for real maple syrup?? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Do you reckon you could use the maple as a sub for recipes that call for real maple syrup?? xx



I am not sure Kaylz...although I don't see why not...most syrups are used as an accompaniment so I would say yes...my syrups should be here by the weekend...then I'm off to get the Oppo ice cream...having some with butterscotch syrup...hmmn hmmn hmmn.


----------



## Bubbsie

Oh dear the strawberry muffins are delicious (I've eaten 3 so far)...especially with extra thick cream...how's your blackberry clafouteeeeeeee coming on @Vince_UK


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Making another blackberry clatfouteeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> Strangely, my dentist is a T2 on insulin and when I was at there yesterday,  we started to compare notes, not very long may I add at the hourly rate he charges  and me just being a Needy Poor Old Pensioner.
> To cut a long story short, I sent him the recipe for the blackberry clafouteeeeeeeeeeee which he loves LOL He usually makes the cherry one.
> Strange world, I don't believe I am exchanging recipes with my dentist, you couldn't make iy up lol. What has happened to me???


Hope he learned something from you...did you get a discount for sharing your recipe?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Hope he learned something from you...did you get a discount for sharing your recipe?


No ruddy chance


----------



## Vince_UK




----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> Making another blackberry clatfouteeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> Strangely, my dentist is a T2 on insulin and when I was at there yesterday,  we started to compare notes, not very long may I add at the hourly rate he charges  and me just being a Needy Poor Old Pensioner.
> To cut a long story short, I sent him the recipe for the blackberry clafouteeeeeeeeeeee which he loves LOL He usually makes the cherry one.
> Strange world, I don't believe I am exchanging recipes with my dentist, you couldn't make iy up lol. What has happened to me???



You’re a baker Vince....will we be seeing you on Bake Off this year?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I am not sure Kaylz...although I don't see why not...most syrups are used as an accompaniment so I would say yes...my syrups should be here by the weekend...then I'm off to get the Oppo ice cream...having some with butterscotch syrup...hmmn hmmn hmmn.


Cheers for your input, may give it a go when I've got a few pennies  Germany ruined my chances in the sweepy at Bruce's work though so I'll just need to win the lottery on Saturday  lol xx


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> I am not sure Kaylz...although I don't see why not...most syrups are used as an accompaniment so I would say yes...my syrups should be here by the weekend...then I'm off to get the Oppo ice cream...having some with butterscotch syrup...hmmn hmmn hmmn.



I’ve eaten all my Oppo ice cream. The salted caramel was gorgeous and didn’t impact on my levels at all!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I’ve eaten all my Oppo ice cream. The salted caramel was gorgeous and didn’t impact on my levels at all!


I am going to get me some of that Amigo...definitely.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Cheers for your input, may give it a go when I've got a few pennies  Germany ruined my chances in the sweepy at Bruce's work though so I'll just need to win the lottery on Saturday  lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 9315


It looks delicious & its still intact (so far).


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’ve eaten all my Oppo ice cream. The salted caramel was gorgeous and didn’t impact on my levels at all!


Where did you buy it please Amigo if you don't mind me asking?
I searched Sainsburys, ADSA and TESCO but couldn't find any.
Maybe we ain't posh enough for it 'ere up norf. 
Sainsburys have Halo Top at £2.50 a tub lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> It looks delicious & its still intact (so far).


That is for after me dinna with extra thick double cream


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Where did you buy it please Amigo if you don't mind me asking?
> I searched Sainsburys, ADSA and TESCO but couldn't find any.
> Maybe we ain't posh enough for it 'ere up norf.
> Sainsburys have Halo Top at £2.50 a tub lol



I’m ‘up norf’ not a kick up the bum far away from you Vince!  I got it in Asda but I think it’s about £4.95 a tub


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’m ‘up norf’ not a kick up the bum far away from you Vince!  I got it in Asda but I think it’s about £4.95 a tub


Ta pet  ah will gaan ind hiv a sproach aroond the morra


----------



## persephone

gonna order stuff off amazon now then find out if ive got the rest of the ingredients. it will be next weekend before i get to try anything. This saturday I have to work 9am to 9pm. Hubby had to do sunday 9am to 9pm. he says i have to wait till we in together so he can taste stuff fresh. So next weekend it is. Still it gives me time to get the amazon order delivered. He is off fishing with his brother on saturday while im at work so hopefully ill have trout for tea.


----------



## persephone

Holland and Barrett has a buy one get one half price. might be just worth popping into town


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> Holland and Barrett has a buy one get one half price. might be just worth popping into town


Its always worth comparing prices Persephone...if you register with the companies they often send you links when there are special offers & sales...occasionally you'll get free postage too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Pastry made & resting in the fridge...heating the oven...I could kill for a decent meat pie...fingers crossed.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Pastry made & resting in the fridge...heating the oven...I could kill for a decent meat pie...fingers crossed.


Me too


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Me too


Planning to have this for lunch...with some peas & gravy...will let you know & if tis edible will post some pictures...who knows if it works you may get one soon


----------



## Bubbsie

Finally got round to cooking @Vince_UK 's steak pie...just having some for my lunch...here it is in its various stages...

 This is at the blind bake stage...forgot to prick the bottom but it didn't rise too much with the steam
 This is with the filling...steak minced meat...onion...garlic & mushrooms
 The finished article...I'm getting hungry
 

The pie...yes I have eaten that slice...six servings at 4.5gs carbs per portion...401 calories...this was an experiment...which I will be repeating time & time again.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Finally got round to cooking @Vince_UK 's steak pie...just having some for my lunch...here it is in its various stages...
> 
> View attachment 9327 This is at the blind bake stage...forgot to prick the bottom but it didn't rise too much with the steam
> View attachment 9328 This is with the filling...steak minced meat...onion...garlic & mushrooms
> View attachment 9329 The finished article...I'm getting hungry
> View attachment 9330
> 
> The pie...yes I have eaten that slice...six servings at 4.5gs carbs per portion...401 calories...this was an experiment...which I will be repeating time & time again.


I could die for that, all of it..


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I could die for that, all of it..


I think we can do a little better now Vince it was a bit of an experiment...the recipe is for six individual meat pies however I wanted to try a large regular  pie...I had no idea how robust the pastry would be or how much filling or gravy it would 'hold'...I didn't want it to fall apart as it was sliced  the pastry is robust it will be able to hold a lot more filling/gravy...you could use any filling you wanted to...meat...sweet...fruit...it sliced well...came out of the dish well...although I did use a loose bottomed tin & carefully cut round the sides to make sure it didn't stick before I attempted to take the slice out then lifted it with a palette knife...I'm happy with it...having it again for supper this evening with some good onion gravy.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I think we can do a little better now Vince it was a bit of an experiment...the recipe is for six individual meat pies however I wanted to try a large regular  pie...I had no idea how robust the pastry would be or how much filling or gravy it would 'hold'...I didn't want it to fall apart as it was sliced  the pastry is robust it will be able to hold a lot more filling/gravy...you could use any filling you wanted to...meat...sweet...fruit...it sliced well...came out of the dish well...although I did use a loose bottomed tin & carefully cut round the sides to make sure it didn't stick before I attempted to take the slice out then lifted it with a palette knife...I'm happy with it...having it again for supper this evening with some good onion gravy.


Jealous, very jealous.....


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> I think we can do a little better now Vince it was a bit of an experiment...the recipe is for six individual meat pies however I wanted to try a large regular  pie...I had no idea how robust the pastry would be or how much filling or gravy it would 'hold'...I didn't want it to fall apart as it was sliced  the pastry is robust it will be able to hold a lot more filling/gravy...you could use any filling you wanted to...meat...sweet...fruit...it sliced well...came out of the dish well...although I did use a loose bottomed tin & carefully cut round the sides to make sure it didn't stick before I attempted to take the slice out then lifted it with a palette knife...I'm happy with it...having it again for supper this evening with some good onion gravy.




Looks lovely I’m definitely trying this!


----------



## Vince_UK

All food parcels gratefully and respectively accepted. PM me for shipping details


----------



## Bubbsie

*LOW CARB STEAK PIE
*
I'm not sure if I have posted this before or not I may have but as @Sally W has pointed out it may have got lost somewhere in this thread...I am trying my best to make all the low carb recipes I have posted here...I think I am up to date now having finally made this pie...I want to be able to taste what I'm recommending...tweak them if necessary...improve hem if possible...I can recommend this one...just had some for lunch...so good to have guilt free pie for lunch.
_Ingredients (makes 6 pies):
Filling:_

_200g mince beef meat  *( I used 250gs of steak mince)*_
_1 small onion (I used 60g)_
_1 celery stick *( I am not a celery lover so did not include this)*_
_1 small carrot *( I substituted the carrot for 7/8 mushrooms)*_
_4 mushrooms_
_1tbsp coconut oil *(I did not use the coconut oil, I will try that on the next one, I thought it might make the pastry too oily)*_
_1 tbsp tomato puree(*I am not a fan of tomato puree so didn't include this either)*_
_Spices (black pepper, salt, paprika, splash of soya sauce,oregano,garlic chopped) *I just used some onion which I sweated for about 5 minutes & some chopped garlic, a little salt & some black pepper but use whatever herbs or spices you want to*_

_Pastry:_

_150 ground almonds_
_40g soy flour_
_250g Mozzarella, grated_
_100g cream cheese_
_1 egg_
_½ tsp salt_
_Pinch of black pepper_

_Preparation:
Filling:_

_Finely dice carrots, celery stick, mushrooms and onions. Heat up the coconut oil and sauté vegetables together with mince meat. Add tomato pure, garlic and spices. Fry for a couple more minutes and set aside to cool down a bit._
_Pastry_

_Place mozzarella and cream cheese in a medium saucepan. Heat it up over a medium heat, string continuously, until its full liquid. Let it cool down slightly and add ground almonds, soya flour, the egg , salt and black pepper. Stir by hand to make dough._
_Place the dough in the fridge for about an hour._
_Preheat oven to 220C and prepare little bowl of water to dip your fingers in. It really helps to work the dough into shape. _
_Divide the dough into two portions, about 60/40 ratio. Take the larger part and divide into six equal balls. Push these small portions into a large muffin tin. It will be a bit tricky as the dough is a bit sticky, but you should be able to fully line the muffin cups.  Place in the oven and bake for about 10 minutes, until slightly browned. Remove from the oven and fill the pies with mince meat. _
_Divide the smaller portion of dough into six little balls. Place each ball on top of the pie and cover it, making sure the edges are stuck together. Bake for another 15 minutes until pies are golden brown. Let it cool down slightly before serving. _


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Looks lovely I’m definitely trying this!


Sally it is quite a lot of work but absolutely worth it...I haven't had a meat pie for so long...I wasn't sure if this would be a regular pastry...but it is good...and would be suitable for sweet or savoury pies...good luck...if you do make one I'd love to see the results...be careful with @Vince_UK ...he'll be wanting a food parcel.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> All food parcels gratefully and respectively accepted. PM me for shipping details


I'll make you one Vince...where shall I post it too?


----------



## Bubbsie

My zero carb zero calorie syrups have arrived...so I will make some easy peasy pancakes with strawberries & vanilla syrup for my dessert this evening...can't wait to try them...maybe a little extra thick cream...there's some left from yesterday


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I'll make you one Vince...where shall I post it too?


POST? you actually mean POST?
Surely you mean  Courier. Motorcycle courier of course.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> POST? you actually mean POST?
> Surely you mean  Courier. Motorcycle courier of course.


Post Vince no courier...I haven't even got a ludicrously low meagre pension...so post it will have to be.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> Sally it is quite a lot of work but absolutely worth it...I haven't had a meat pie for so long...I wasn't sure if this would be a regular pastry...but it is good...and would be suitable for sweet or savoury pies...good luck...if you do make one I'd love to see the results...be careful with @Vince_UK ...he'll be wanting a food parcel.


Vince has tried a few times to get food parcels from me but as I explained they would be battered and completely inedible by the time they reached him!


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> *LOW CARB STEAK PIE
> *
> I'm not sure if I have posted this before or not I may have but as @Sally W has pointed out it may have got lost somewhere in this thread...I am trying my best to make all the low carb recipes I have posted here...I think I am up to date now having finally made this pie...I want to be able to taste what I'm recommending...tweak them if necessary...improve hem if possible...I can recommend this one...just had some for lunch...so good to have guilt free pie for lunch.
> _Ingredients (makes 6 pies):
> Filling:_
> 
> _200g mince beef meat  *( I used 250gs of steak mince)*_
> _1 small onion (I used 60g)_
> _1 celery stick *( I am not a celery lover so did not include this)*_
> _1 small carrot *( I substituted the carrot for 7/8 mushrooms)*_
> _4 mushrooms_
> _1tbsp coconut oil *(I did not use the coconut oil, I will try that on the next one, I thought it might make the pastry too oily)*_
> _1 tbsp tomato puree(*I am not a fan of tomato puree so didn't include this either)*_
> _Spices (black pepper, salt, paprika, splash of soya sauce,oregano,garlic chopped) *I just used some onion which I sweated for about 5 minutes & some chopped garlic, a little salt & some black pepper but use whatever herbs or spices you want to*_
> 
> _Pastry:_
> 
> _150 ground almonds_
> _40g soy flour_
> _250g Mozzarella, grated_
> _100g cream cheese_
> _1 egg_
> _½ tsp salt_
> _Pinch of black pepper_
> 
> _Preparation:
> Filling:_
> 
> _Finely dice carrots, celery stick, mushrooms and onions. Heat up the coconut oil and sauté vegetables together with mince meat. Add tomato pure, garlic and spices. Fry for a couple more minutes and set aside to cool down a bit._
> _Pastry_
> 
> _Place mozzarella and cream cheese in a medium saucepan. Heat it up over a medium heat, string continuously, until its full liquid. Let it cool down slightly and add ground almonds, soya flour, the egg , salt and black pepper. Stir by hand to make dough._
> _Place the dough in the fridge for about an hour._
> _Preheat oven to 220C and prepare little bowl of water to dip your fingers in. It really helps to work the dough into shape. _
> _Divide the dough into two portions, about 60/40 ratio. Take the larger part and divide into six equal balls. Push these small portions into a large muffin tin. It will be a bit tricky as the dough is a bit sticky, but you should be able to fully line the muffin cups.  Place in the oven and bake for about 10 minutes, until slightly browned. Remove from the oven and fill the pies with mince meat. _
> _Divide the smaller portion of dough into six little balls. Place each ball on top of the pie and cover it, making sure the edges are stuck together. Bake for another 15 minutes until pies are golden brown. Let it cool down slightly before serving. _


Oh yes if you could add it onto the recipe page please that would be fab!


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Oh yes if you could add it onto the recipe page please that would be fab!


Okay will do.


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Vince has tried a few times to get food parcels from me but as I explained they would be battered and completely inedible by the time they reached him!


That won't stop him Sally.


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Oh yes if you could add it onto the recipe page please that would be fab!


Sally the recipe is already over in the recipe section.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> That won't stop him Sally.


CORRECT>>>>>>>>>>> Absolutely correct 
If at first you don't succeed, try, try, try again.
Good motto.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> That won't stop him Sally.


Thanks yes - seen it


----------



## Bubbsie

*Keto Pound Cake Strawberry Shortcake
*
My next project

Keto Pound Cake Strawberry Shortcake
Prep Time
10 mins
Cook Time
45 mins
Total Time
55 mins

This tender golden keto pound cake has the strawberries mixed into the batter making it the best strawberry shortcake ever

Ingredients

4 tbsp butter softened
1/2 cup sweetener use whichever you prefer
4 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 cup sour cream
1 1/4 cup almond flour
1/4 cup coconut flour
1/4 cup ground golden flax (or additional almond flour)
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
3/4 cup strawberries chopped
Whipped Cream:

Preparation


Preheat oven to 350f or 180c. Grease a loaf pan liberally with butter.
In a bowl with an electric mixer cream the butter and sweetener until light and fluffy. Add the sour cream and vanilla and beat until combined. Add the eggs one at a time mixing after each.
Stir in the flours, baking powder, and salt until thoroughly combined. Fold in the strawberries. Pour into loaf pan and spread evenly.
Bake at 180c for 45-60 min until golden, firm to the touch, and no longer jiggly check occasionally since all oven temperatures vary.
Meanwhile, whip the cream. Once peaks form add the sweetener. Refrigerate until ready to serve. Slice the cake and serve with whipped cream and extra berries.

This works out at 3gs of carbs per 8g slice if you'd prefer to double the size of your servings it still comes out at 6gs of carbs per 16g slice however be careful of the calories it works out at 321 for the smaller slice.


----------



## persephone

that pie looks amazing. I can almost taste it. got to be on my list for next weekend. and the strawberry shortcake. I need a happy tummy.


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> that pie looks amazing. I can almost taste it. got to be on my list for next weekend. and the strawberry shortcake. I need a happy tummy.


I've just had some for supper with peas & gravy...it was delicious.


----------



## persephone

popped into town to Holland and Barrett, I got 3 x350g ground almonds. 1x500g soya flour. 2x225g xylitol, all for 18.34. they were all on buy 1 get 1 half price. Is this a good buy? No postage price cos I was in the car but needed to do messages in town anyway. Lady in the shop was asking was I going to make anything nice, I said OOhhh yes.


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> popped into town to Holland and Barrett, I got 3 x350g ground almonds. 1x500g soya flour. 2x225g xylitol, all for 18.34. they were all on buy 1 get 1 half price. Is this a good buy? No postage price cos I was in the car but needed to do messages in town anyway. Lady in the shop was asking was I going to make anything nice, I said OOhhh yes.


Absolutely Persephone...that's brilliant...great value...we have one in Cambridge so I will check to see when that offer ends...or if you know give me a shout...if its still on tomorrow I'm definitely giving it a visit.


----------



## Amigo

The pie looks lush @Bubbsie! How does it differ in taste to your normal carb laden one? 

I can see a whole new career unfolding for you!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> The pie looks lush @Bubbsie! How does it differ in taste to your normal carb laden one?
> 
> I can see a whole new career unfolding for you!


Amigo if you are suggesting I loved those carb laden meat pies...you're absolutely right...I did...I missed them so much...this one didn't taste a whole lot different to the ones I used to enjoy so much...I wasn't sure how robust the pastry was so I was very light with the gravy & not too heavy on the filling because I didn't want it to collapse when I cut a serving...the pastry was very resilient...so I could have stuffed the pie right to the top with filling & put a lot more gravy in it...will be doing that next time...I really enjoyed it...it went so quickly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Here we are...Strawberry Shortcake...




With some extra strawberries & whipped cream...hmmn hmmn hmmn


----------



## persephone

The lady didnt say @Bubbsie when its ending but they seem to have the deal on quite regularity.  they do a loyalty scheme so if I manage to bake ok I think this might be a regular place to go.


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> The lady didnt say @Bubbsie when its ending but they seem to have the deal on quite regularity.  they do a loyalty scheme so if I manage to bake ok I think this might be a regular place to go.


I'll go and have a look persephone...have a scout round see what I can find...I'm sure you manage to bake it's so easy...honestly.


----------



## Sally W

persephone said:


> popped into town to Holland and Barrett, I got 3 x350g ground almonds. 1x500g soya flour. 2x225g xylitol, all for 18.34. they were all on buy 1 get 1 half price. Is this a good buy? No postage price cos I was in the car but needed to do messages in town anyway. Lady in the shop was asking was I going to make anything nice, I said OOhhh yes.


I’ve searched everywhere for ground almonds best price & cheapest I’ve found is whitworths in Asda- 150gm bags 3 for £3.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo if you are suggesting I loved those carb laden meat pies...you're absolutely right...I did...I missed them so much...this one didn't taste a whole lot different to the ones I used to enjoy so much...I wasn't sure how robust the pastry was so I was very light with the gravy & not too heavy on the filling because I didn't want it to collapse when I cut a serving...the pastry was very resilient...so I could have stuffed the pie right to the top with filling & put a lot more gravy in it...will be doing that next time...I really enjoyed it...it went so quickly.




Oh I meant ‘your’ generically not just in relation to you Bubbsie but I love the odd pie too and stopped making them for the family when I was dx with diabetes. This could be the pie equivalent to Oppo ice cream! 

I’ve just come in so don’t know if you’re had the chance to try the ice cream yet.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Oh I meant ‘your’ generically not just in relation to you Bubbsie but I love the odd pie too and stopped making them for the family when I was dx with diabetes. This could be the pie equivalent to Oppo ice cream!
> 
> I’ve just come in so don’t know if you’re had the chance to try the ice cream yet.


I didn't get any Amigo...I spent the day painting...then cleaning up the mess from painting...so no Oppo ice cream today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> I’ve searched everywhere for ground almonds best price & cheapest I’ve found is whitworths in Asda- 150gm bags 3 for £3.


Actually that a good price three bags for £3.00...may have a look there.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Oh I meant ‘your’ generically not just in relation to you Bubbsie but I love the odd pie too and stopped making them for the family when I was dx with diabetes. This could be the pie equivalent to Oppo ice cream!
> 
> I’ve just come in so don’t know if you’re had the chance to try the ice cream yet.


Its only this morning I got the gist of your thread Amigo...I thought initially I am so transparent...or she must be psychic (had to check the spelling on that)… it is a great alternative pie crust...and I really didn't notice any difference...I have visitors on the 17th...planning to make a lunch that won't be obviously different to what we usually have...fingers crossed...hoping they won't notice any changes.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Its only this morning I got the gist of your thread Amigo...I thought initially I am so transparent...or she must be psychic (had to check the spelling on that)… it is a great alternative pie crust...and I really didn't notice any difference...I have visitors on the 17th...planning to make a lunch that won't be obviously different to what we usually have...fingers crossed...hoping they won't notice any changes.



I will make one when the weather cools Bubbsie because my family love a meat pie and I used to make nice corned beef pies for them. I once tested after a slice and my bg’s were mega high!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I will make one when the weather cools Bubbsie because my family love a meat pie and I used to make nice corned beef pies for them. I once tested after a slice and my bg’s were mega high!


OOh are you sure you're not psychic Amigo...I bought a couple of tins of corned beef last week only last week...that's given me an idea on how to use them...used to love corned beef hash...any chance you might share that recipe for your corned beef pie?


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> OOh are you sure you're not psychic Amigo...I bought a couple of tins of corned beef last week only last week...that's given me an idea on how to use them...used to love corned beef hash...any chance you might share that recipe for your corned beef pie?



Minus the pastry part...I used to take 2 tins of corned beef (I made a large one but it can be done with 1 tin) and my preference was to heat it to allow the fat to be drained off it. Sauté a large white onion in butter until soft and mix into chopped up corned beef. I used mashed potato potato (at least 3 medium) in the pies and my concern would be how it would turn out without that ‘binding’ as it were but no reason cooked carrot or swede couldn’t be used (something tells me you may not like them).
For flavour, I’d sprinkle of good glug of Worcester sauce, a good squeeze of tomato ketchup and white pepper and mix in before filling the pie.

Maybe others have made corned beef pie without the potato and could say how they turned out. I suspect they could be crumbly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Minus the pastry part...I used to take 2 tins of corned beef (I made a large one but it can be done with 1 tin) and my preference was to heat it to allow the fat to be drained off it. Sauté a large white onion in butter until soft and mix into chopped up corned beef. I used mashed potato potato (at least 3 medium) in the pies and my concern would be how it would turn out without that ‘binding’ as it were but no reason cooked carrot or swede couldn’t be used (something tells me you may not like them).
> For flavour, I’d sprinkle of good glug of Worcester sauce, a good squeeze of tomato ketchup and white pepper and mix in before filling the pie.
> 
> Maybe others have made corned beef pie without the potato and could say how they turned out. I suspect they could be crumbly.


I could probably do swede Amigo...once it's all combined I doubt it would be that obvious...and with all other flavours the taste is unlikely to be that different to potato...yep...definitely going to try that...maybe this week... have a trial run...I'll post some photos when I've made it...thank you...looking forward to it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Just made another Clafouteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee while waiting for phone calls. See, I can muktitask.
All meat pie donations gratefully accepted and I will ensure they go to a good home.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Just made another Clafouteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee while waiting for phone calls. See, I can muktitask.
> All meat pie donations gratefully accepted and I will ensure they go to a good home.


Vince you're hooked on that Clafoutis… you need to broaden your baking horizons...the next pie up is a coned beef pie courtesy of @Amigo since they don't 'travel' well I'll have to eat it myself.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince you're hooked on that Clafoutis… you need to broaden your baking horizons...the next pie up is a coned beef pie courtesy of @Amigo since they don't 'travel' well I'll have to eat it myself.


YUP


----------



## Vince_UK

Benny G said:


> Pizza with broccoli and cauliflower base.
> I know it's not to everyone's taste but I wanted to make the base hold together.
> Base:
> 
> Chopped broccoli
> Chopped cauliflower
> 2 heaped tbsp of wheat gluten
> 1 heaped tbsp soya flour
> 1 egg
> A little water
> Chop the veg. Mix the flour and egg, add a little water until you make dough. Mix all the veg into the dough and pat down until half cm thick on a baking tray. Put base into oven for about 10 minutes. Take out add topping then back into oven for 15 minutes or until cooked.
> Topping:
> 
> Tomato purée
> Mozzarella cheese
> Mushroom
> Sliced ham
> Basil and oregano
> Sliced tomato
> The base
> 
> View attachment 9393 The Pizza
> View attachment 9395


Terrific Benny
I may even pluck up the courage to attempt that one.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Pizza with broccoli and cauliflower base.
> I know it's not to everyone's taste but I wanted to make the base hold together.
> Base:
> 
> Chopped broccoli
> Chopped cauliflower
> 2 heaped tbsp of wheat gluten
> 1 heaped tbsp soya flour
> 1 egg
> A little water
> Chop the veg. Mix the flour and egg, add a little water until you make dough. Mix all the veg into the dough and pat down until half cm thick on a baking tray. Put base into oven for about 10 minutes. Take out add topping then back into oven for 15 minutes or until cooked.
> Topping:
> 
> Tomato purée
> Mozzarella cheese
> Mushroom
> Sliced ham
> Basil and oregano
> Sliced tomato
> The base
> 
> View attachment 9393 The Pizza
> View attachment 9395


Looks good Benny...I'm not a veggie lover but even I may try this...with the toppings I may not even notice it's cauliflower.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Terrific Benny
> I may even pluck up the courage to attempt that one.


Good that will make a change from Claufoutis Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Good that will make a change from Claufoutis Vince


I did make some more cheese scones today lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I did make some more cheese scones today lol


I'm wondering how many you have left?


----------



## Bubbsie

*Cranberry & Cream Cheese Cake
*
@Vince_UK 
@Benny G 

_Ingredients:
Cake:_
_60g Soy flour, sieved
60g Ground almond
60 g desiccated coconut (unsweetened)
85g butter, softened
200 g erythritol (powdered)
4 eggs, separated
2 tsp. baking powder
Pinch of cream of tartar
1 tsp vanilla extract_
_Cranberry and cheese topping:_
_180 g cream cheese
1 egg yolk
4 tbsp. erythritol


200 g cranberries_
_Preparation:_
_Place the berries with 2 tbsps. erythritol in the saucepan. Add few tablespoons of water and cook for couple of minutes until cranberries have popped. Set aside to cool down a bit.
Preheat oven to 170C and line baking tin (square20cmx20cm) with baking paper.
In medium bowl mix soy flour, ground almond, coconut and baking powder.
In a large bowl whip egg whites with cream of tartar (with electric mixer it takes only few minutes).
In a separate bowl, using electric mixer, beat eggs yolks with butter until yellow and fluffy. Add vanilla, erythritol and mix all together well.
Add 1/3 of whipped egg whites to the eggy mixture and using spatula fold it in as gently and slow as possible. Fold the whole mixture into remaining egg whites and again, fold it in as gently as possible.
Add half of mixed flours and fold it in gently. Add remaining flour and repeat folding in.
In a separate bowl, using electric mixer, combine cream cheese, egg yolk and 2 tbsps. of erythritol. 
Pour the mixture into a cake tin and spread the cream cheese on top of it. Gently spread the cranberry sauce on top of it. Bake for about 50 mins. Check with a skewer if the cake is baked (the skewer should come out clean). Let it cool and decorate with erythritol (powdered).

 

This is delicious & works out at 4.6gs carbs if sliced into eight portions & 316 calories per slice_


----------



## Bubbsie

*Cheese Biscuits For Breakfast Anyone?
*
These biscuits make a great alternative for breakfast whether you have them on their own...with bacon...eggs or whatever you fancy...so easy to make there are no excuses.

@Vince_UK 
@Benny G 
_
Ingredients:_
_150g/5 ounces ground almond
100g/3.5 ounces cream cheese
50g/2ounces cheddar cheese, grated
50g/2ounces butter, melted
1 egg
1 heaped tsp baking powder
½ tsp baking soda_
_Preparation:_
_Preheat oven to 180C/350F.
Mix all dry ingredients (almonds, baking soda, salt) in a large bowl.
Add butter, cream cheese and the egg. Combine everything together and add cheddar cheese.
Portion out the mixture.
It’s really up to you what tray you want to use it can be muffin tray or a mini loaves tin... bake for 20 -25 minutes
Tastes good  hot or cold.
 _

_ _

They work out at 1.2gs carbs & 195 calories per bsicuit


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> You have been busy @Bubbsie. I could eat some of these right now! I will definitely make some when I get the chance.


Tired of discussing yoghurts Benny...time to make something really tasty we can all enjoy...the biscuits are so quick & easy to make...the cake is more time consuming but so worth it for that special occasion.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> Fantastic, that looks delicious, well done @Bubbsie. Now be honest, with my average low level of skill if I try this recipe will it all go wrong? Probably, er maybe, I think I will have to save it for a 'challenge day'


Benny you've produced some great baking here...no I don't think you will...it's an involved recipe but the instructions are really clear...all you need to do is follow them...I make this when I have dinner guests...it's not that difficult just involves more work...you'll be fine...it's worth it.


----------



## Bubbsie

We'd love to see it when you've cooked it Benny... good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> I will post a picture however my baking effort turns out, ha


Benny a couple of essential ingredients in any cooking or.baking...is confidence...and a lot self belief...you'll be fine...once you serve that they'll (whoever) be waiting for your next masterpiece...I think we may need to 'up our game' a little...you listening @Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Benny a couple of essential ingredients in any cooking or.baking...is confidence...and a lot self belief...you'll be fine...once you serve that they'll (whoever) be waiting for your next masterpiece...I think we may need to 'up our game' a little...you listening @Vince_UK


I bought some baking soda today
Although it did put a dent in my ludicrously meagre pittance of a pension


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I bought some baking soda today
> Although it did put a dent in my ludicrously meagre pittance of a pension


So is it the cheese biscuits tomorrow then?...you'll enjoy them.


----------



## Bubbsie

EASY CHCOLATE & ALMOND CAKE

Ingredients (makes 12 pieces): 
200g dark chocolate, chopped (I used Menier with 30g carbs per 100g chocolate)
50g chopped almonds (I used flaked almonds as you can see on the picture it  worked fine or you could use any kind of nut you have in the cupboard )
115g butter cut into small pieces 
6 eggs ( separated)
Equivalent of 180 g sugar (I used 18g Splenda)
1 tsp. pure almond extract 
Almond flakes for decoration
Preparation: 
Preheat oven to 180C and butter a 23 cm springform pan.
Melt the chocolate and butter in a large bowl over simmering water. Stir in almonds and set aside to cool slightly.
In a medium bowl using electric mixer whisk egg yolks and sweetener until mixture gets smooth and pale yellow. 
Slowly fold the egg yolk mixture to melted chocolate  Stir in almond extract (gently but thoroughly).
In a large bowl using electric mixer whisk the egg whites until firm peaks formula using spatula fold in ¼ of egg whites to the chocolate mixture. Gently fold in the remaining egg whites  (it takes some time but do it gently)
Pour the batter into the form and bake 20min. Cool slightly and decorate with almond flakes.
*7gs carbs & 145 calories per slice...delicious with some whipped cream with some grated rich dark chocolate on top.

 

*


----------



## persephone

Had my making day. hopefully I will do something more tomorrow.
First up and Sooo yummy a rhubarb crumble. 
 
I added a big dollop of thick cream
Next Pie
 
The pastry is really different but tasty. The filling was mince and onion. 
Next this is the cooked macaroons and in the front rum balls
 
Loved the macaroons , not so keen on the rum balls.

Last the strawberry bombs.
 
loved these. I could eat them without freezing as a mousey pudding

My next attempt will be a chocolatey something


----------



## Vince_UK

persephone said:


> Had my making day. hopefully I will do something more tomorrow.
> First up and Sooo yummy a rhubarb crumble.
> View attachment 9436
> I added a big dollop of thick cream
> Next Pie
> View attachment 9438
> The pastry is really different but tasty. The filling was mince and onion.
> Next this is the cooked macaroons and in the front rum balls
> View attachment 9440
> Loved the macaroons , not so keen on the rum balls.
> 
> Last the strawberry bombs.
> View attachment 9437
> loved these. I could eat them without freezing as a mousey pudding
> 
> My next attempt will be a chocolatey something


Terrific @persephone


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> Had my making day. hopefully I will do something more tomorrow.
> First up and Sooo yummy a rhubarb crumble.
> View attachment 9436
> I added a big dollop of thick cream
> Next Pie
> View attachment 9438
> The pastry is really different but tasty. The filling was mince and onion.
> Next this is the cooked macaroons and in the front rum balls
> View attachment 9440
> Loved the macaroons , not so keen on the rum balls.
> 
> Last the strawberry bombs.
> View attachment 9437
> loved these. I could eat them without freezing as a mousey pudding
> 
> My next attempt will be a chocolatey something


Wow so impressive Persephone...I really enjoyed the pie...I haven't tried the crumble yet...I think I'll make one tomorrow...you must have been baking the whole day...it does take a little more effort but it's worth it...well done.


----------



## Vince_UK

Made these  Keto rolls today, very easy and very nice.


----------



## Vince_UK

The recipe for keto bread
2 g/carbs per serving

Ingredients
1¼ cups almond flour
5 tbsp ground psyllium husk powder
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp sea salt
2 tsp cider vinegar
1 cup boiling water
3 egg whites
2 tbsp sesame seeds (optional)

Preheat the oven to 350°F (175°C). Mix the dry ingredients in a large bowl.
Bring the water to a boil and add it, the vinegar and egg whites to the bowl, while beating with a hand mixer for about 30 seconds. Don't over mix the dough, the consistency should resemble Play-Doh.
Moisten hands and make 6 pieces of the dough. Place on a greased baking sheet.
Bake on lower rack in the oven for 50–60 minutes, depending on the size of your bread. They're done when you hear a hollow sound when tapping the bottom of the bun.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Made these  Keto rolls today, very easy and very nice.
> View attachment 9448 View attachment 9449


Fantastic Vince...good texture...good colour...good enough to eat...I could just stuff one with crispy bacon & some mayonnaise...hmmn hmmn hmmn.


----------



## Maz2

Vince_UK said:


> Made these  Keto rolls today, very easy and very nice.
> View attachment 9448 View attachment 9449


Those look good Vince.Must have a go at them.


----------



## Maz2

Bubbsie said:


> EASY CHCOLATE & ALMOND CAKE
> 
> Ingredients (makes 12 pieces):
> 200g dark chocolate, chopped (I used Menier with 30g carbs per 100g chocolate)
> 50g chopped almonds (I used flaked almonds as you can see on the picture it  worked fine or you could use any kind of nut you have in the cupboard )
> 115g butter cut into small pieces
> 6 eggs ( separated)
> Equivalent of 180 g sugar (I used 18g Splenda)
> 1 tsp. pure almond extract
> Almond flakes for decoration
> Preparation:
> Preheat oven to 180C and butter a 23 cm springform pan.
> Melt the chocolate and butter in a large bowl over simmering water. Stir in almonds and set aside to cool slightly.
> In a medium bowl using electric mixer whisk egg yolks and sweetener until mixture gets smooth and pale yellow.
> Slowly fold the egg yolk mixture to melted chocolate  Stir in almond extract (gently but thoroughly).
> In a large bowl using electric mixer whisk the egg whites until firm peaks formula using spatula fold in ¼ of egg whites to the chocolate mixture. Gently fold in the remaining egg whites  (it takes some time but do it gently)
> Pour the batter into the form and bake 20min. Cool slightly and decorate with almond flakes.
> *7gs carbs & 145 calories per slice...delicious with some whipped cream with some grated rich dark chocolate on top.
> 
> View attachment 9422
> *


These look delicious. Something else for me to have a go at.


----------



## Bubbsie

Maz2 said:


> These look delicious. Something else for me to have a go at.


You must give it a try Maz...you'll be surprised how easy it is to make.


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> @Bubbsie you know I can't resist.
> Here is my attempt. View attachment 9452 View attachment 9453
> I think the middle was a bit softer than the edges and I wrestled to cut slices, but i give 2 thumbs up.
> (Served with double cream and blueberries, nice, a little ice-cream, even better)


That looks so good Benny...just having my morning coffee...a slice of that would go down a treat with it...well done...I'll see what else I can find to tempt you. (and the others).


----------



## Maz2

Thankfully I love cooking so will be getting some of these lovely recipes made.  I enjoy my food so much now that I do not have a diet of breakfast cereal, toast, sandwiches, potatoes, etc etc.


----------



## persephone

I did spend most of sunday baking. It was great playing with the pastry. I  ate one pie and a huge bowl of crumble with thick cream, my sugar level didnt budge...amazing. Happy very full tummy . The strawberry bomb was just as tasty not frozen as frozen. I might get to make something else this weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Maz2 said:


> Thankfully I love cooking so will be getting some of these lovely recipes made.  I enjoy my food so much now that I do not have a diet of breakfast cereal, toast, sandwiches, potatoes, etc etc.


Good for you Maz… when you do make them be great to see a photo of your creations.


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> I did spend most of sunday baking. It was great playing with the pastry. I  ate one pie and a huge bowl of crumble with thick cream, my sugar level didnt budge...amazing. Happy very full tummy . The strawberry bomb was just as tasty not frozen as frozen. I might get to make something else this weekend.


Reading that has made me hungry Persephone...I haven't had much time to bake this week...busy with work...will make something this weekend...I've got my eye on a luscious cake...will post the recipe later & hopefully some photos when it's done...so pleased you're enjoying it & it's guilt free.


----------



## Bubbsie

*CONVINCING PIZZA BASE*
1 tblsP ground almonds
1 tblsp ground linseed
1 egg
1 tblsp water
1 tblsp olive oil
1/4 tsp BP
Seasoning
Mix all of the above, pour into a lined/oiled cake tin and bake at 200 for 15 minutes

Pick whatever toppings you prefer...the choice is entirely yours...in total 7.5 per base...don't forget to include whatever topping you use in the carbs equation.

*NB. This recipe is published with the consent of @Marsbartoastie who created it.
*


----------



## Bubbsie

*Easy low carb chocolate cake.*

Prep Time 15 minutes 
Cook Time 20 minutes 
Total Time 35 minutes 
Servings 
Calories 250 kcal 

Ingredients
300 g 75% chocolate 
175 g butter 
2 tsp vanilla 
6 eggs 
4 tsp granulated sweetener of choice or more, to your taste 

Instructions
1.Melt the chocolate and butter together over a low heat in a saucepan. Remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly before adding the vanilla extract.
2.In another bowl beat the eggs and sweetener together for 3-4 minutes (use a stick blender or hand whisk). It will go frothy and remain runny.
3.Slowly add the egg mixture to the chocolate mixture in the saucepan, stirring all the time. As you add more egg mixture, the chocolate and butter will thicken to the consistency of custard.
4.Pour into a prepared tin (see below). Grease a loose bottom cake tin with butter then line the loose bottom with baking paper and push through the outer ring so the baking paper adds a seal and stops the cake mixture from leaking.
5.Bake at 180C/ 350F for 20 - 30 minutes, or more depending on your oven. Bake until it is just set in the centre, do not overcook the cake.

Amount Per Serving (1 slice) 
Calories 250 Calories from Fat 196


----------



## Bubbsie

*OAT 'N' YOGHURT PANCAKES
*
Another original creation kindly donated courtesy of @Marsbartoastie...this is my weekend project after an important meeting on Saturday...my chance to relax & unwind.

INGREDIENTS
1/2 cup quick-cooking oats
1/2 cup 0% vanilla Greek yogurt
2 eggs
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon unsalted butter
Soak the oats in yogurt overnight.  Mix in the eggs, vanilla and cinnamon. 
Melt the butter and fry your pancakes.
*
I haven't calculated the carbs yet...all that is relevant is the porridge oats & Greek yoghurt*


----------



## Bubbsie

persephone said:


> I did spend most of sunday baking. It was great playing with the pastry. I  ate one pie and a huge bowl of crumble with thick cream, my sugar level didnt budge...amazing. Happy very full tummy . The strawberry bomb was just as tasty not frozen as frozen. I might get to make something else this weekend.


The pies are delicious Persephone...much better than I thought they would be...a really good alternative to the carb loaded ones I miss so much.


----------



## Bubbsie

@Benny G & @Vince_UK this one is right up your street...not strictly baking but it does involve chocolate & lots of it … another original recipe from @Marsbartoastie which she is happy to share
*

Gianduja (chocolate and roasted hazelnut yummies)*
Ingredients
100g roasted chopped hazelnuts (they come in a 100g bag)
2 tblsp erythritol (or equivalent sweetener of your choice)
200g good dark chocolate
Preparation
Put chopped nuts and erythritol in the blender and whiz until they turn into a smooth paste.  This takes time and needs to be done in stages to avoid burning out the motor...allowing the blender to rest and cool before going at it again.  Make sure the lid is firmly fixed and scrape down the sides regularly.  You need to keep at it until the paste is totally creamy.

Melt the chocolate, stir in the nutty paste and fill you moulds.  Chill.  Eat.

c30g carb the lot and I made exactly 30 chocolates...so that's 1g each.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> @Benny G & @Vince_UK this one is right up your street...not strictly baking but it does involve chocolate & lots of it … another original recipe from @Marsbartoastie which she is happy to share
> *
> 
> Gianduja (chocolate and roasted hazelnut yummies)*
> Ingredients
> 100g roasted chopped hazelnuts (they come in a 100g bag)
> 2 tblsp erythritol (or equivalent sweetener of your choice)
> 200g good dark chocolate
> Preparation
> Put chopped nuts and erythritol in the blender and whiz until they turn into a smooth paste.  This takes time and needs to be done in stages to avoid burning out the motor...allowing the blender to rest and cool before going at it again.  Make sure the lid is firmly fixed and scrape down the sides regularly.  You need to keep at it until the paste is totally creamy.
> 
> Melt the chocolate, stir in the nutty paste and fill you moulds.  Chill.  Eat.
> 
> c30g carb the lot and I made exactly 30 chocolates...so that's 1g each.


I love Gianduja. Thank you!


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> I love Gianduja. Thank you!


You're welcome Sally...hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bubbsie

_*
My own recipe for Savoury Parmesan Crackers*


Ingredients:_
5_0 g almonds
50 g parmesan  Cheese
50g Nigella seeds or Sesame seeds
1 egg
1 tbsp. olive oil or Cold Pressed Rape Seed Oil
10 g cheese cheddar or any other hard cheese you prefer (finely grated)_
A pinch of_ thyme (or whatever seasoning you prefer)
A pinch salt and black pepper
Preparation:
Preheat oven to 180C/356F. Mix dry ingredients together.
Beat the egg with olive oil and combine with dry ingredients.
Roll the dough between 2 sheets of baking paper. Remove the top sheet and cut out the shapes you like. It can be squares or circles 
Bake on baking paper for about 10-12 minutes.
Let the crackers cool down and serve with cheese or just plain.

0.5g carbs & 54 calories per cracker_


----------



## Bubbsie

_
*Recipe  for Almond Crackers Sweet Or Savoury Depending on what you choose to add to the mixture*

http://www.diabeticgoodbaking.com/2013/02/low-carb-crackers.html 

Ingredients (makes 20 crackers):
150g ground almond flour
1 egg
1 tbsp. olive oil or Cold Pressed Rape Oil
½ tsp sea salt 
For savoury crackers you may add a little thyme/rosemary/or garlic granules._

_Can be used_ with dips or after diner with cheese or as a simple snack.
_Preparation:
1.  Preheat oven to 180C
2.  Combine ground almond with salt
3.  In a little bowl combine egg with olive oil
4.  Add egg mixture to almond mixture and combine together.
5.  Add some herbs or spices if you like. I added a bit of grated cheese but they taste great plain as well.
6.  Roll the dough between 2 sheets of baking paper. Remove the top sheet and cut out the shapes you like. It can be squares or circles (I used shot glass to make mine). Squares are easier to make as you don’t have left over dough and don’t need to repeat the process of cutting.
7.  Bake on baking paper for about 10-12 minutes.
8.  Let the crackers cool down and serve with cheese or just plain.
0.04gs carbs 47 calories per cracker_


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> _*My Recipe  for Almond Crackers Sweet Or Savoury Depending on what you choose to add to the mixture*
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients (makes 20 crackers):
> 150g ground almond flour
> 1 egg
> 1 tbsp. olive oil or Cold Pressed Rape Oil
> ½ tsp sea salt
> For savoury crackers you may add a little thyme/rosemary/or garlic granules._
> 
> _Can be used_ with dips or after diner with cheese or as a simple snack.
> _Preparation:
> 1.  Preheat oven to 180C
> 2.  Combine ground almond with salt
> 3.  In a little bowl combine egg with olive oil
> 4.  Add egg mixture to almond mixture and combine together.
> 5.  Add some herbs or spices if you like. I added a bit of grated cheese but they taste great plain as well.
> 6.  Roll the dough between 2 sheets of baking paper. Remove the top sheet and cut out the shapes you like. It can be squares or circles (I used shot glass to make mine). Squares are easier to make as you don’t have left over dough and don’t need to repeat the process of cutting.
> 7.  Bake on baking paper for about 10-12 minutes.
> 8.  Let the crackers cool down and serve with cheese or just plain.
> 0.04gs carbs 47 calories per cracker_


These look good bubbsie. My oven,s on making bread so might try them today


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> These look good bubbsie. My oven,s on making bread so might try them today


Made these but used ground almonds by mistake and put mixed herb in. Rolled out a bit too thick but the thin ones are quite tasty. Snack for night time. Have coconut flour in cupboard. What do you thing that would be like, and also rye flour ???


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Made these but used ground almonds by mistake and put mixed herb in. Rolled out a bit too thick but the thin ones are quite tasty. Snack for night time. Have coconut flour in cupboard. What do you thing that would be like, and also rye flour ???


Carol I think coconut flour would be fine...however you may need to increase the liquid content since coconut flour is very absorbent & may make the mixture too dry...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

LOW CARB CHCOLATE CHIP COOKIES Recipe by Toastie @Diabolical-liberties.
Half a block of butter
1/4 cup of xylitol
6 Tbsp of Stevia/Truvia or any other sweetener you prefer
1 egg
1/4 cup vital wheat gluten
1/4 cup ground almonds (lightly toasted)
1/4 cup ground almonds
1/4 cup coconut flour
1/2 tsp bicarb
125g bar dark chocolate cut into little bits
Vanilla to taste
Salt

Rub the butter into the flour in the usual way...then add the other ingredients...leave the dough to rest as long as you can...overnight would be fine.
Bake at 190 for 12 minutes...remember to keep an eye on them since oven temperatures do vary.


----------

